# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Urgence pour une centaine de chiens en Espagne : la fourrièr

## froggy05

Je diffuse pour ces chiens en grandes urgences. Ils sont en espagne et la perrera ferme en mars. S ils ne sont pas réservé rapidement afin d être vacciné rage (délais 21 jours), ils seront euthanasiés.

Merci de me contacter sur [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:2sglt7jy]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:2sglt7jy] ou ici même pour aider.


Il est recherché des adoptants, des familles d accueil et surtout des associations.


Les frais de sorties sont de 180 (ID, vacciné, testé maladie méditerranéenne, stérilisé, vermifugé, déparasité, passeport). Les frais de transports ne sont pas compris (mais il peut y avoir des arrangements avec d autres assos pour les ramener par exemple).


Voici quelques uns des chiens :




Audrey

femelle

croisée

petite

1 an et demi





Rasta

femelle

croisée

petite-moyene

1 an




Drum

mâle

setter anglais

2 ans





Fire

mâle

croisé

1 an et demi





Lost

mâle

Beagle

1an et demi






Deca

femelle

croisé

1 an




Patty

femelle

croisé

1 an






Jara  femelle  setter anglais  1 an








Chipi

femelle

croisé

1 an






Susi

femelle

croisé

1 an







Estrela

femelle

croisé

10 ans






Zul

mâle

croisé

1 an





Piri

mâle

croisé

1 an






Capitan II

mâle

berger allemand

1 an





Faramir  femelle  croisé  2 ans







Mel

femelle

braque

2 ans





Oker

mâle

setter anglais

2 ans






Dana: chien âgée urgence

femelle

croisé

12 ans





Eric

mâle

croisé setter et griffon

3 ans






Capitan

mâle

croisé

1 an





Troby

mâle

braque

5 ans





Tuna

femelle

croisé berger allemand

1an et demi




Cana

berger basque

femelle

2 mois





Quequé

mâle

croisé

2 mois






Sion

mâle

croisé

8 mois






Aila et Aiss

2 femelles

croisé mastin

2 mois






Battan

mâle

croisé

2 mois et demi




Aina et Aitta

2 femelles

croisé mastin

2 mois





Chelsea

femelle

croisé

3 mois






Miko

mâle

croisé

5 mois





Keva

femelle

croisé

7 mois




Poli

mâle

croisé

3 mois





Sora (elle est en fa mais aura besoin adoptants)

Femelle

pointer et setter

7 mois




Fany (a été euthanasiée) et Teso

1 femelle et 1 mâle

croisé






Dioni

mâle

croisé

9 mois




Maya

femelle

épagneul breton

7 mois

----------


## kelpie

vous ai envoyé un MP
bonne chance à eux

----------


## may167

je suis dans le 78 je peux en prendre un petit à moyen !!!! mâle ou femelle peu importe !

----------


## froggy05

May, merci de me MP avec un maximum d info sur vous (logement, enfant, animaux, terrain, cloture, etc), et en reprisant quel type de chien vous pouvez accueillir.

Travaillez vous avec une asso ?


Merci beaucoup

----------


## lotuscandy

Je veux bien adopter ESTRELLA 10 ans -
A mon âge je préfère un chien âgé - Croyez vous qu'elle supportera les aller retour que je fais en Espagne ?
J'aurai bien adopté  celle de 13 ans mais trop de voiture ce n'est pas tro bon -

----------


## gizou.01

idem, cela me rend malade   ::   et cette PETITE qui a été euthanasiée   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lotuscandy

Laquelle a été endormie -?

----------


## REGINE38

la fourriere est dans quel coin

----------


## lotuscandy

j'ai env un MP -

----------


## Numaaa

Bonsoir, 

J'ai été contactée par Froggy, pour éventuellement faire le suivi d'un des chiens s'il va en FA.

J'ai quelques questions d'ordre général:

Les frais de sortie sont a la charge de qui?
Le chapeautage serait seulement pour le suivi de la FA, et il y a une autre asso qui gère les adoptions? Ou c'est a celle qui fait le suivi de trouver des adoptant et de les choisir?

Enfin, voila, si vous avez les infos, c'est volontier =)

----------


## alexandra31

Nous somme deux étudiants de l'école véto de Toulouse, et nous souhaiterions apporter notre aide à des toutous en danger. Ainsi, on se propose de faire FA temporaire si asso derrière. Nous avons chacun un appart sur l'école véto et donc un "jardin" de 56 hectares    ::    Si ça peut vous aider...

----------


## florannie

::   vous serez t- il possible de vous faire aider par des associations tel que: salvanimal, galgos france, alerte s o s qui elles aussi sauvent des chiens d' espagne,  cela permettrait d' en sauver davantage.je cherche des solutions pour sauver tous ces chiens, n' y a- t- il pas des assos en france qui peuvent aussi en sortir? , ils sont beaux, jeunes, ont assez soufferts,    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   . tous méritent une 2 ième chance!allez, le délai est court pour tous ces malheureux!   ::

----------


## Cheyenne62

Diffusion ok ?

----------


## froggy05

> Je veux bien adopter ESTRELLA 10 ans -
> A mon âge je préfère un chien âgé - Croyez vous qu'elle supportera les aller retour que je fais en Espagne ?
> J'aurai bien adopté  celle de 13 ans mais trop de voiture ce n'est pas tro bon -


Vous pourriez la chercher sur place (nord de l espagne) ?

----------


## froggy05

La fourrière est dans le nord de l espagne.

La petite endormie est celle de gauche sur la photo (je crois)




> Bonsoir, 
> 
> J'ai été contactée par Froggy, pour éventuellement faire le suivi d'un des chiens s'il va en FA.
> 
> J'ai quelques questions d'ordre général:
> 
> Les frais de sortie sont a la charge de qui?
> Le chapeautage serait seulement pour le suivi de la FA, et il y a une autre asso qui gère les adoptions? Ou c'est a celle qui fait le suivi de trouver des adoptant et de les choisir?
> 
> Enfin, voila, si vous avez les infos, c'est volontier =)



A vous de voir si vous acceptez ou non de le couvrir, sinon vous pouvez juste faire la visite.

Les 180 sont à charge de la FA/adoptant/asso ... etc

----------


## froggy05

> Nous somme deux étudiants de l'école véto de Toulouse, et nous souhaiterions apporter notre aide à des toutous en danger. Ainsi, on se propose de faire FA temporaire si asso derrière. Nous avons chacun un appart sur l'école véto et donc un "jardin" de 56 hectares      Si ça peut vous aider...



Pourriez vous me MP avec toutes ces infos en précisant le type et le nombre de chiens ? Nous cherchons des FAs pour d autres chiens espagnols qui arriveront sur Toulouse (dont un qui a besoin d un avis veto).

Merci

----------


## froggy05

Diffusion ok (précisé dans le post initial)




> vous serez t- il possible de vous faire aider par des associations tel que: salvanimal, galgos france, alerte s o s qui elles aussi sauvent des chiens d' espagne,  cela permettrait d' en sauver davantage.je cherche des solutions pour sauver tous ces chiens, n' y a- t- il pas des assos en france qui peuvent aussi en sortir? , ils sont beaux, jeunes, ont assez soufferts,          . tous méritent une 2 ième chance!allez, le délai est court pour tous ces malheureux!


Galgos france est au courant, il faudrait prévenir les autres assos ...

----------


## lotuscandy

Pour moi je peux aller jusqu'à TOULOUSE chercher ESTRELLA -
Je ne peux pas me proposer FA  pour le moment -

----------


## caraibes

La fourriére stoppe t'elle toutes nouvelles entrées ou cela continue car au rythme ou ils ramassent il  y en aura combien au final??

----------


## Cheyenne62

Les BA et x BA sont diffusés sur BA sans famille.   ::

----------


## Dodomimi

Il serait peut-être préférable que tu fasses passer le post dans "couloir de la mort ",vu qu'il y en a déjà une de morte ,le danger de mort est donc actuel et non pas à la fin du mois

----------


## lotuscandy

Tél: 966 867 413 / 610 070 455 

Aldea Felina : Voluntary organisation led by veterinarian Maria-Luisa Rico Jerez to look after the welfare of wild and abandoned cats in the Denia area. Aldea Felina: organisation bénévole dirigé par le vétérinaire-Rico Luisa Maria Jerez de s'occuper du bien-être des chats sauvages et abandonnés dans la région de Denia. Cats and kittens available for adoption. Les chats et les chatons disponibles pour adoption. Denia area. Denia. 
Website · (new window) View/Print/Share full details Site · (nouvelle fenêtre) Voir / Print / Share tous


Je ne trouve pas les coordonnés du refuge à LA NUCIA - 
Je ne peux pas faire grand chose hélas, mais ce refuge les chiens partent en Europe, ce sont des personnes très sérieuses -
Je peux aussi vous donner comme information que du côté de TEULADE DENIA etc ........ beaucoup de français et d'européens, sans être critique c'est une  certaine catégorie de gens  -
Excusez moi si je dis àa c'est que je connais un peu les environs de MURCIA et TEULADA -


Toujours ok pour adopter une chienne -

----------


## lotuscandy

Je vous ai donné les coordonnés à titre indicatif si cette personne peut vous orienter -
A L'ALFA D'EL PY du côté de BENIDORM un grande clinique véto beaucoup d'européens une secrétaire parle français, nous avons discuté je sais qu'elle fait le covoiturage sur le Hollande et autre - Voilà je ne peux pas faire plus -

----------


## dauphin31

je peux prendre 2/3 chiots en FA je suis sur proche Toulouse et en fonction du lieu ou ils sont je peux aussi me déplacer mardi prochain les chercher voir même en ramener sur Toulouse pour d'autres FA

----------


## FASTRE

savez vous le numéro de siret de cette fourrière
car sur BA sans famille - ils ont été mis dans les non couvert par asso

   ou savez vous si une asso va en couvrir quelques uns   

    merci d'avance

----------


## dauphin31

les chiots que je peux prendre seront couverts par une asso, placés en FA chez moi puis proposés à l'adoption.
Où sont ils? comment cela va se passer sur place pour les récupérer?

----------


## Cheyenne62

Certains chiens et chiots comme Batten sont déjà adoptés selon le site de cette perrera :

http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/ ... pcion.html

----------


## sapeur

> Certains chiens et chiots comme Batten sont déjà adoptés selon le site de cette perrera :
> 
> http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/ ... pcion.html


il en reste encore beaucoup, et pas mal de loulous de chasse   ::

----------


## clairette57

Bonjour,

Excusez moi mais je ne suis pas tout  
Ma voisine pourrait faire fa 
Si j'ai bien compris, si elle souhaite faire fa elle doit payer les frais de sortie (donc 180) mais peut être couverte par une assos (pour les frais véto) si c'est bien ça est ce qu'il y a des assos qui se sont proposées ? (car trouver une assos qui peut aider financièrement j'imagine qu'il n'y doit pas y en avoir des centaines)

Merci de vos réponses, si c'est plus simple (pour que le post soit clair etc) je peux en parler par mp, il me faut juste un nom pour savoir a qui l'adresser

----------


## bouboupupuce

*j'ai un contact face book  Sylvie Taddei-bontemps qui souhaiterais adopter chelsea  pourriez vous ,vous mettre en contact avec elle  
je vous donne sont telephone  fixe 01.60.21.17.51 ou port 06.86.92.17.50
merci a vous  je lui donne egalement votre mail  (vice-presidente.somec@laposte.net )*

----------


## sylvie1982

J'en aurais bien pris un en F.A. ....POLI   :amour3:  mais aucune asso ..;et vu les tarifs de sortie...c'est pas demain la veille que j'en trouverai une   ::

----------


## clairette57

> Les frais de sorties sont de 180 (ID, vacciné, testé maladie méditerranéenne, *stérilisé*, vermifugé, déparasité, passeport).

----------


## huron13

bonjour la  premiere louloute est elle encore la j'ai une adoptante!!   ::

----------


## froggy05

Merci de m envoyer des MP/mail avec un numero de tel, un mail et votre proposition (FA/adoption/co voiturage etc).

Je transmet le tout à la bénévole qui s en occupe (je ne fais que diffuser).


Appel au don possible pour les sortir si besoin (mais il faut que ce soit fait par une asso, un particulier ne peut pas faire d appel aux dons).


Pour les frais, le chien est OBLIGE d etre en règle pour passer la frontière et donc les frais sont inévitables (et pas très élevé !).




Dana est adoptée.


Merci pour le lien de la perrera   ::   vous pouvez y aller pour voir les chiens encore là ou pas.

----------


## Martinedu57

je suis nouvelle sur Rescue, j'habite en Moselle (57) et je propose mon aide en devenant famille d'accueil pour chiots en bas âge.
Je ne peux qu'accueillir malheureusement que des bébés car mon Seven est un mâle (dominant) de plus de 9 ans à la santé très fragile,  les femelles pubères, adultes et même stérilisées (sur conseils de mon vétérinaire) sont à exclure également car il souffre d'une importante insuffisance cardiaque.
Mon autre chien Feeling a 9 mois s'entend avec tous les autres chiens
 J'habite une maison individuelle avec jardin clôturé.
J'ai proposé mon aide pour ces pauvres chiens de la perrera malheureusement je me trouve dans l'impossibilité de régler les frais d'adoption et de transport (je comprends parfaitement que les bénévoles espagnoles aient besoin d'argent pour que tous ces loulous soient en règles).
Ce que je peux donner en tant que famille d'accueil est un toit, de la nourriture, un équilibre et beaucoup d'amour...
Je suis en longue maladie mais tout de même valide, j'ai donc beaucoup de temps a donner...
Voilà ma modeste contribution ....

----------


## lotuscandy

Je n'arrive plus à suivre excusez moi DANA ce n'est pas la chienne de 12 ans -?

----------


## clairette57

mp envoyé ! 
Par contre, j'imagine que les plus jeune ne peuvent être stérilisé, le prix de sortie est il donc plus bas?

Merci

----------


## sylvie1982

C'est exactement ce que je me demandais car mon mari étant un accro des epagneuls ont pourrait prendre POLI en F.A. il a selon les annotations 3 mois donc impossible a castré pour le moment ..mais vu que toutes les assos sont dans le rouge c'est niet    ::

----------

Puis bon un appel aux dons je veux bien mais le temps de réunir déjà 180 ca va prendre beaucoup de temps, temps que ces chiens n'ont pas, alors je comprend tout a fait qu'ils partent identifiés, vaccinés et stérilisés (ou identifiés et vaccinés pour les chiots) mais comment voulez vous sauver une centaine de chiens en si peu de temps avec ces frais demandés? Les assos n'ont pas les moyens, du moins pas avant que les chiens soient adoptés (et donc avoir les frais d'adoption)

----------


## clairette57

Je pense surtout qu"il faut organiser des promesses de dons après il faut faire confiance aux personnes ce qui est parfois difficile mais bon, dans ce cas on a pas le choix je crois  
Ca serait déjà super de trouver des covoits jusqu'en france ...
Espagne = nord est de la france faut avoir de la chance pour trouver

----------

Ben des promesses de dons oui, après faut etre sur que la personne envoie le don mais là on parle de 100 chiens donc 18 000...

----------


## chris02

Il y a une personne sur FB lola lafont qui se propose pour l'adoption de Jara setter anglais.
Je lui ai donné l'adresse de contact du premier post.
La sienne : [email=lolalafon@no-log.org:gy1zdrfm]lolalafon@no-log.org[/email:gy1zdrfm]

----------


## Numaaa

> Puis bon un appel aux dons je veux bien mais le temps de réunir déjà 180 ca va prendre beaucoup de temps, temps que ces chiens n'ont pas, alors je comprend tout a fait qu'ils partent identifiés, vaccinés et stérilisés (ou identifiés et vaccinés pour les chiots) mais comment voulez vous sauver une centaine de chiens en si peu de temps avec ces frais demandés? Les assos n'ont pas les moyens, du moins pas avant que les chiens soient adoptés (et donc avoir les frais d'adoption)


J'suis bien d'accord...
J'aimerais vous aider, mais 180 + le transport a avancer... C'est mission impossible de mon coté en tout cas...

----------


## ninouchka

*FA Ardèche Méridionale pour un chien parmi la centaine...*Nouvelle sur votre forum!Bonne soirée!  :bienvenue:

----------


## sylvie1982

Tu as une asso qui peut couvrir les frais de sortie + les frais de rappatriement ?

----------


## ninouchka

*Rufo, Kun,Sali,Saul,Bolt, un parmi ces 5 chien(ne)s aimerait sûrement être chez nous en FA...*  :merci:

----------


## dauphin31

je suis dispo pour un covoiturage et prendre 3/4 chiots en FA mais je ne sors pas d'argent, car pour moi cela ressemble à une arnaque auxsentiments.
Mais si on doit sauver alors je sauve !

----------


## clairette57

Annonce de mercredi sur FB



> La totalité des dons pour la sortie des chiens est payée. Merci aux donateurs

----------


## Soad

> Annonce de mercredi sur FB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				La totalité des dons pour la sortie des chiens est payée. Merci aux donateurs


il y a lien ??   :hein:  :hein2:

----------


## klavak

j'ai regardé le lien que clairette m'a donné en mp, c'est pas du tout précis et j'ai l'impression que cela ne concerne que quelques uns des chiens, voire un tout autre sauvetage.
klavak

----------


## Soad

merci de la réponse,

désolé de laisser de nouveaux des demandes "en direct" mais nous sommes plusieurs a avoir adressé des mails et nous n'avons toujours pas de réponse....

ceci dit, nous avons regarder les différe,ts liens sur Fb et le net, aucun site ne parle de fermeture   :hein2: 

si quelqu'un a des nouvelles je pense que je ne serai pas le seul à souhaiter un retour    ::

----------


## clairette57

Oui c'est pas très clair tout ca...
Après sur le lien FB il parle aussi de quelque chose "avant mars" comme il était précisé dans le début de ce topic  
Après j'ai aussi lu que c'était plus hyper urgent (mais que ca restait urgent) mais qu'apparemment le "moins d'un semaine" n'était pas d'actualité  

Voici ce que j'ai pu lire, ca reste des réponses peu précise (beaucoup de questions sans réponses pour l'instant): 



> C'est super gentil, oui, cela nous serait très utile, on va vous répondre (Geneviève)





> Quelques soucis d'organisation  Les gens ne sont pas toujours disponibles, mais j'ai transmis.  Geneviève




Après effectivement comme le disais klavak, est ce que c'est la même perrera dont on parle  
Je ne vois RIEN comme explications sur la page 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sauvons-l ... 586?v=wall

----------


## klavak

Drum l'un des deux setters est en sécurité chez Lidia de l'association Murcia adopta! (voir les topics sur la fourrière de la honte,cherchez sur rescue par le mot "honte"), peut-être en cours d'adoption.

ça en fait déjà un de sauvé !
klavak

----------


## clairette57

Super  
En savez vous plus klavak ? (sur la situation exacte de ces chiens, risquent ils vraiment l'eutha avant fin mars ?)
Merci

----------


## klavak

apparemment ce qui se passe c'est qu'il y a effectivement une fermeture prévue du site.
c'est une autre entreprise qui fera fourrière dans un autre site.
et comme c'est malheureusement courant, chez nous tout comme en Espagne, tous ces responsables ne donnent pas d'infos à l'association....
Une réunion est prévue cette semaine.
Moi je pense qu'il ne faut pas s'affoler, il est malheureusement possible que certains des chiens finissent par être sacrifiés, mais sans doute pas tous, et que les personnes souhaitant accueillir ou adopter un de ces chiens contactent l'auteur du post, mais de façon précise, et sinon l'association espagnole directement.
pas de paroles en l'air ni "ah qu'est ce qu'on peut faire" mais plutôt des interventions du genre : je peux accuellir tel chien sous tel assoc, je peux adopter tel chien, je peux faire un don de tant (ne pas envoyer n'importe où bien entendu).
Soit le contact français a la capacité de gérer soit aller directement au contact de l'association espagnole.
c'est animales de rioja, ils ont un site internet facile à trouver.
klavak

----------


## clairette57

D'accord merci de ces précisions ! 
Ça explique pourquoi on avait très peu d'infos    ::

----------


## froggy05

Alors le sauvetage où les dons sont payé c est un tout autre sauvetage, rien à voir.


Je vais demandé un nettoyage du post parce qu on passe plus de temps a lire les messages (en grande partie peu utile) plutôt qu à trouver des solutions.


Pour les chiots, je pense que les frais sont moins cher, à savoir que les jeunes chiots ne peuvent pas forcément être mis en règle pou voyager, ni supporter le voyage.


La fourrière ferme bien, c est confirmée. Ils parlent bien d ouvrir une autre fourrière privée, mais ces chiens ne seront pas du voyage (la fourrière prévue étant beaucoup plus petite déjà). 


Ensuite pour le covoiturage, il y a moyen de trouver des covoiturage gratuits en france (voir même en Espagne comme la fourrière est au nord de l espagne), donc il se peut qu il n y ai que 180 à prévoir (ce qui n est pas cher du tout pour des chiens totalement à jour).


Pour les solutions, je le répète, merci de me contacter uniquement par MP ou mail que je transmette votre message à la bénévole qui fait le lien avec l espagne (elle n est pas sur rescue et a un boulot monstre).

Elle vous recontactera (surement mercredi), si ce n est pas déjà fait. Je vous demande juste de préciser ici les solutions que vous pouvez apporter, et celle qui ont été retenue.


Merci de votre compréhension.



Audrey, Danna, Battan et Mordis ont été adoptés.




Athor




Bolt

mâle

croisé

1 an et demi




Capi est en Fa mais aura besoin d'adoptants

mâle

croisé

1 an




Catia

femelle

croisé

1 an



Karah

femelle

pointer

1 an et demi





Kun

mâle

podenco

1 an




Patxi

mâle

croisé

1 an



Saika

femelle

croisé

1 an



Sirus est en résidence mais a besoin adoptant

mâle

croisé

1 an


Saul

mâle

podenco

1 an et demi





Txixa

femelle

croisé

1 an



Txiki

mâle

croisé

1 an



Cana et Cari

2 femelles

croisé

2 moi et demi

Cari est adoptée.




Obi



Vicky est en fa (adoption en espagne elel est trop jeune pour venir)

femelle

croisé

2 mois





Worry

mâle

croisé

2 mois




Lola

femelle

croisé

9 mois






Samba

femelle

croisé

7 mois




Scru

mâle

croisé

4 mois




Jean

mâle

croisé

4 mois



Bambu (est en résidence besoin adoptant)

mâle


croisé

7 mois


Très bonne entente chiens et enfants.















frais d'adoption 180 euros = stérilisation ou castration, tous les vaccins,puce,passeport,analyses maladies méditerranéenes,vermifuge,déparasitaire

Le transport est à part (le prix dépend du type de transport)

Les chiens viendront parfaitement en règle

Les chiens sont adoptés sous contrat d'association

Parrainage pour que le chien aille en résidence jusqu'à adoption: 90 euros par mois


Comme ils sont à la perrera il est difficile de tester leur entente avec les chats,enfants,en plus il y a trop peu de temps l'euthanasie est en mars

Pour être fa, la fa devra payer les frais car les bénévoles n'ont pas d'argent, en plus il y a 100 chiens et un chien doit obligatoirement venir parfaitement en règle pour sortir d'Espagne et entrer dans un autre pays

----------


## froggy05

> quelqu'un sait où ce trouve se refuge ainsi que le numéro de siret afin que sur BA sans famille ils soient mis dans les rubriques urgence
> 
> merci


Il se trouve à Rioja. Je pense que ça doit se trouver sur le net ...

----------


## FASTRE

merci   on va essayer de trouver cela

----------


## froggy05

Rasta : adoptée

Drum : très sociable chien et enfants, calme et affectueux


Chipi : adoptée


Mia : adoptée


Mel (en FA) : Ce chien est très bien avec les chiens et les enfants, les chats, ils ne savent pas.
Une fois un chat nous a échappé et Mel nous a aidés à le trouver, il est très affectueux et très actif.
Il aime jouer à la balle


Oker est en FA. Soumise, très affectueuse, elle s entend bien avec les chiens et les enfants.


Dana : adoptée


Eric est en FA. Sur cette photo il est très laid, mais Eric est beaucoup plus beau chien très bon, obéissant et très agréable.
Calme et bon avec les enfants et les chiens.


Capitain : Très bon chien. S entend avec les chiens et les enfants. Il ne demande pas beaucoup d attention.


Troby : en FA. Troby est habitué à vivre à la maison, a été en famille d'accueil, et est arrivé à la résidence en très mauvais état, car il est très ancien et se heurte à tout et est blessé. C est un très bon chien qui ne demande pas grand chose. Il a la leishmaniose mais elle est contrôlée c'est un amour,il s'entend très bien avec tous les chiens à la maison il est vraiment très calme, il adoresse les caresse,il en demande en permanence

Il s'entend très bien avec tous les chiens et avec les enfants avec les chats on ne sait pas


Sion : Il est un très bon et noble chien, très jeune et énergique


Miko : ok chiens et enfants.


Poli : adopté


Sora : en FA. Obeissante. Ok chiens et enfants.



Fany : euthanasiée


Maya : très affectueuse et gentille. Elle est ok chiens, chats et enfants.


Capi : en FA


Catia : adoptée

Karah : un peu craintive. Soumise et très gentille. Ok chiens, chats et enfants.


Kun : ok chiens, chats et enfants. Très gentil, soumis.


Sirus : en résidence (pension). Ok chiens, chats, enfants. C est un très bon chien.


Saul : en résidence mais son adoption est urgente. Il est craintif. S entend avec les chiens et les enfants.


Txiki : adopté

Mordis : adopté

Cari : adoptée


Vicky : en FA


Worry (4 mois) : Il a 4 mois et est le frère de Fany et de Teso,  il est dans un Perera et est très urgent, ses jambes sont déformées parce que a été deux mois dans le chenil et ne peut pas marcher beaucoup, et n'exercent pas leurs jambes mettent mal, mais Bonne nourriture


Lola : très bonne, soumise et aimante. Ok chiens et enfants.


Scru  : 4 mois, depuis 2 mois en fourrière. Il est très urgent. Très gentil et beau, il a les yeux vert.


Jean : Il est très gentil. S entend avec enfant et chiens. Il a été stérilisé.


Bambu : en résidence. Ok chiens et enfants.





Ceux où chat n est pas précisé c est que c est inconnu.

----------


## marie-c

Ne font-ils pas des tarifs préférentiels,comme en France,pour les vieux chiens comme Dana qui a 12 ans?Ce serait plus motivant,car avec un vieux chien il faut s'attendre à avoir des frais parfois !

----------


## Lorène

*Ménage effectué.*

----------


## pink30800

ou en est les adoptions, je serai prete a prendre quequé si il est encore a adopter. tenez moi informer merci

----------


## lucky_lucky

Une amie est prête à adopter Cana (elle me demande aussi si Chelsea est toujours à l'adoption). 
Après un mp sans réponses je poste ici, merci de me tenir au courant ? (formulaire d'adoption à remplir?)

----------


## leecowboy

Bonjour,

des nouvelles d'audrey? la chienne de la premiére photo

----------


## froggy05

Bonjour, j ai mis page précédente tous les chiens qui étaient adoptés ! Notamment Dana et Audrey.

Pink, je demande pour Quéqué, ce serait adoption ou FA ?

----------


## poilopat'

froggy, je t'ai contactée par mail et mp, je tiens à m'assurer que tu les as bien reçus...

----------


## froggy05

> froggy, je t'ai contactée par mail et mp, je tiens à m'assurer que tu les as bien reçus...


Bien reçu et répondu (désolée je suis débordée et n ai pas pu beaucoup me connecter ces derniers jours).

----------


## littlewitches1

Bonjour est-ce vous acceptez les FA en belgique?

----------


## froggy05

> Bonjour est-ce vous acceptez les FA en belgique?


Oui

----------


## Clairdelune

Bonjours escusez moi mais que veux dire FA car je suis nouveaux voila merci   ::

----------


## ninouchka

FA en bonne voie...par contre je souhaite connaître le nom de l'association de vice-presidentesomec@laposte.net...qui serait susceptible d'être ok pour covoiturage.Merci par avance.   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:

----------


## pink30800

> Bonjour, j ai mis page précédente tous les chiens qui étaient adoptés ! Notamment Dana et Audrey.
> 
> Pink, je demande pour Quéqué, ce serait adoption ou FA ?


FA parce que je n ai pas les moens de payer en plus le transport, alors si je peux aider en FA sa serai volontiers

----------


## klavak

voici les liens avec les infos les plus récentes :

chiens adultes :
http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/ ... ultos.html

chiots :
http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/ ... pcion.html

klavak

----------


## ninouchka

Pourquoi ne voit ou n'avons pas de news de la louloute Lola y a t-il une raison ou avez une idée du pourquoi du comment?LOL

----------


## ninouchka

En français: ne voit-on pas...  :lol2:

----------


## ninouchka

*JE VIENS de réaliser qu'elle doit être tout simplement dans la liste des chiots SAUCISSE que je suis!!!*

----------


## froggy05

FA = famille d accueil.


Les covoiturages en france peuvent être gratuit (si on trouve des gens sympathique).

Pour Lola, je ne sais pas, je ne fais que transmettre les infos que l on me donne.

----------


## FASTRE

les bergers ou x sont maintenant diffusés sur BA sans sans famille

numéro de siret - CIF - trouvé


Animales Rioja
C.I.F.: A26295626

----------


## franie

bonjour


quand est il pour Déca ????

cette petite mère me fait pitié..... je suis prête à la prendre en accueil en attendant mieux.

merci

----------


## franie

pauvre Déca, il y'a même plus de vie dans ses yeux.............

elle me fait mal au ventre ........   ::  

elle est bienvenue chez moi.

----------


## froggy05

Fanie, avez vous envoyé un message à l adresse mail donné avec vos coordonnées, le nom de l animal que vous pouvez accueillir et pour quel type d accueil (adoption, FA) ?

----------


## klavak

en vrac dans l'ordre des photos les infos fraiches que j'ai eues ce midi.
allez voir sur le site, même si les infos sur les chiens adoptés ne sont pas celles qu'on m'a données ce midi, pour chaque chien il y a plein de photos, cliquez sur la photo du chien sur le site, vous verrez plein d'autres photos  autres 

http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/Perros_adultos.html
http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/ ... pcion.html

*audrey* est toujours disponible,( peut-être l'adoption annoncée a échoué) ?
"très mignonne, apeurée, disponible"

*Rasta  :*adoptée

Drum est en fa chez Murcia adopta

Fire, encore dans la fourrière, mâle, ok tous chiens

Lost, encore dans la fourrière, mâle, ok tous chiens

Deca,(poilue noire) est en résidence, très sympa, ok chiens et enfants

Pati, en fourrière, femelle, ok chiens (j'ai parrainé sa sortie de fourrière)

Jara, setter femelle, en cours d'adoption en france

Chipi,(noire et blanche poilue) encore dans la fourrière, ok chiens, seulement 8 mois

Susi (petite noire): adoptée à Berlin !

estrella 10 ans, en cours d'adoption  en france

Zul (grand beige) en résidence, très sympa, ok chiens et enfants, soumis

Piri (petit beige poilu) adopté directement à la fourrière

Capitan II, mâle Berger Allemand, encore en fourrière

Faramir (tricolore) adopté directement à la fourrière

Mel, braque 2 ans, en résidence, très sympa et énergique, ok chiens et enfants

Oker, stter, mâle, en fa, très sympa, ok enfants et chiens, soumis

Dana, 12 ans, adoptée

Eric, setter X griffon, bien plus beau que sur la photo, en résidence, très sympa, ok enfants et chiens

Capitan, mâle, grand, encore dans la fourrière

Troby, braque mâle, 6 ans, en fa, leishmaniose contrôlée (un comprimé quotidien), très sympa, calme, très bonne entente chiens et enfants

tuna,f, croisée BA adoptée

Cana, 4 mois, en cours de réservation pour la suisse, grâce à rescue

queque 2 mois : adopté

Sion : berger allemand de HUIT mois, encore en fourrière, très sympa et joueur, bonne entente avec chiens et humains

Aila et Aiss, croisées mastin, en résidence, chiots très sympathiques

Baltan : adopté

Aina et AITA, croisées mastin, adoptées

Chelsea, en cours d'adoption en france

keva : adoptée

Poli, 4 mois, encore dans la fourrière, très sympa, il supporte mal la fourrière, il est très maigre

Sora pointer setter 7 mois, en fa, très sympa

Fanny sacrifiée, Teso

Dioni 9 mois

----------


## Maeva07

je suis interesser par les chiots mastin mais je n'est plus internet a mon domicile ! 
il me faudrais un numero de telephone ou vous joindre!

----------


## froggy05

> en vrac dans l'ordre des photos les infos fraiches que j'ai eues ce midi.
> allez voir sur le site, même si les infos sur les chiens adoptés ne sont pas celles qu'on m'a données ce midi, pour chaque chien il y a plein de photos, cliquez sur la photo du chien sur le site, vous verrez plein d'autres photos  autres 
> 
> http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/Perros_adultos.html
> http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/ ... pcion.html
> 
> *audrey* est toujours disponible,( peut-être l'adoption annoncée a échoué) ?
> "très mignonne, apeurée, disponible"
> 
> ...



Je confirme qu Audrey est adoptée !!!

----------


## franie

j'ai envoyé un mail hier midi, en attente de réponse à ce jour.....

.

----------


## lucky_lucky

Moi aussi en attente de réponse pour l'adoption de Canna par une amie   :hein2: 

Je suis en vac du 19 au 26 février et ça serait bien si elle pourrait arriver en France le 27 mais c'est possible?

----------


## froggy05

Il faut compter au moins 21 jours après la réservation ...

----------


## lucky_lucky

Habitant en Suisse (Genève), je me propose d'aller chercher Canna à Paris s'il vous est possible de la co-voiturer jusqu'à là.

Je serai absente du 19 au 26 Février 2011 mais peut être pouvez-vous déjà vous organisé pour la co-voiturer jusqu'à Paris.

Je ne comprend pas pk il faut attendre 21 jours si elle a déjà ses vaccins faits, son passeport etc...  Mais ok sinon je peux venir la chercher en mars mais pas plus tard. (L'idéal serait quand mêmele 27 février....)

Merci de la reservée pour mon amie. Elle déjà envoyé des photos de son chien pour montrer "pattes blanches".

----------


## Laura65M

Est ce qu'un modo peut mettre les photos des loulous qui restent s'il vous plaît , comme ça ce sera plus clair et ça donnera d'autant plus de chance à ses perles d'être adoptés ^^

De plus pour les FA est ce que des assos pourront en aider financièrement?


Merci pour Eux

----------


## FASTRE

comme   
CAPITAN II - CAPITAN - SION - DIONI -
sont sur BA sans famille
nous suivons le post

vu que TUNA a été adopté -  CANA en cours -
   super pour eux

par contre à côté de DIONI   il n'est rien indiqué 
est il toujours au refuge ????

----------


## klavak

fastre, je vais demander pour dioni...
je pense qu'il risque d'être encore là, et en attendant va voir toutes les photos qu'il y a de lui, sur ce lien
*https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesrioja/DIONI#*

elles bossent bien ces bénévoles espagnoles ! quel boulot !

ici vous avez l'ensemble des animaux de l'association, c'est pratique de les visualiser tous sur la même page.
*https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesrioja*
Attention certains sont adoptés déjà !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DIFFUSION MAXI demandée (par moi !) pour cette mère courage croisée berger, 
arrivée en fourrière le 16 février avec ses deux chiots
*https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesrioja/MamiYCachorrosPerrera16022011#*

----------


## littlewitches1

parle t'elle français? car je ne sais pas parler espagnole pour les contacter pour un chien  :Smile:

----------


## klavak

je ne pense pas qu'elles parlent français malheureusement...

envoie ta demande au mail indiqué en début du post, ou mp moi.

merci pour eux
klavak

----------


## littlewitches1

ok je t'ai MP

----------


## littlewitches1

j'aimerais vraiment aider ces petits bébés sans défence

----------


## juju et eoss

Bonjour excusez-moi, mon ordinateur bug, un récapitulatif de qui part en fa, adoption est-il possible?

Je suis sur Nantes et peut prendre un chiot ou une femelle a la maison (mais si adulte ok chats car trois a la maison). Je suis en appartement, mais je ne travaille pas, et passe énormément de temps a l'extérieur avec mes loups, beaucoup de jeu et rencontres autres toutous régulièrement voir quotidiennement .

----------


## matitine

Coucou,

Je peux être FA (mais j'aurai besoin d'une asso qui me suive car 180euros, en étant étudiante, c'est un peu délicat    :shock:    )
Je me perds un peu. J'avais repéré Kun ou Maya qui étaient ok chiens et chats (très important pour moi le ok chat car je vis en appartement avec un chat), mais je ne sais plus où ils en sont. De plus, j'ai du mal à visualiser leur taille. Mon appart est plutot petit, donc je penche sur un petit chien, de race/caractère plutôt calme ou âgé.
Donc voila, tout ca pour dire que si dans le lot, il y a un petit chien calme, ok chat et chien je peux faire FA.

J'habite Montpellier, mais le week end, je suis à Perpignan, donc je peux éventuellement me rendre utile en covoit aussi.

----------


## paquita95

Serait il possible de mettre les photos des chiens toujours en attente d'adoption ou de FA ???
le site du refuge espagnol n'étant pas à jour ce serait plus pratique ...

Y a t'il des associations françaises sur le coup afin que l'on puisse faire des dons déductibles des impôts ???

----------


## clodilde

Bonjour, je sais combien les chiens de chasse sont rarement recasés, mais moi je les aime bien (dynamique intelligent, sportif plein de personnalité...).
J'habite près de la frontière espagnole.
Je suis intéressée par Drum...J'ai besoin de savoir si ça va avec les enfants s'il est castré (J'ai une chienne, je veux pas d'embrouilles avec des chiots!), et s'il est O.K chats. Je me déplace, peut me porter volontaire pour des co-voiturages.
Chez moi, il chassera pas, j'ai pas de terrain (pour bientôt) mais je sors tout mon petit monde régulièrement sans faute. 
A bientôt pour des nouvelles, je transmets votre message, si on peut en sauver quelques uns supplémentaire!
Clotilde

----------


## titefée

Suis interressé par un de vos chiots, je vous ai envoyé un mail.

----------


## capucine2345

Bon je m'y colle merci de rectifier si erreur    :Embarrassment: k: 

*Merci de contacter sur [email=vice-presidente.somec@laposte.net:mulfhr80]vice-presidente.somec@laposte.net[/email:mulfhr80] ou ici même pour aider.*

Il est recherché des adoptants, des familles d accueil et surtout des associations.


Les frais de sorties sont de 180 (ID, vacciné, testé maladie méditerranéenne, stérilisé, vermifugé, déparasité, passeport). Les frais de transports ne sont pas compris (mais il peut y avoir des arrangements avec d autres assos pour les ramener par exemple).


Voici quelques uns des chiens :




Audrey
ADOPTEE





Rasta
ADOPTEE






Drum                    EN FAMILLE D ACCUEIL 

mâle

setter anglais

2 ans





Fire
mâle

croisé

1 an et demi





Lost

mâle

Beagle

1an et demi






Deca

femelle

croisé

1 an




Patty

femelle

croisé

1 an






Jara  ADOPTION EN COURS








Chipi

femelle

croisé

1 an






Susi

femelle

croisé

8 mois

OK CHIENS






Estrela   ADOPTION EN COURS






Zul    OK CHIENS ET ENFANTS

mâle

croisé

1 an





Piri   ADOPTION EN COURS







Capitan II

mâle

berger allemand

1 an





Faramir      ADOPTEE







Mel

femelle

braque

2 ans

OK CHIENS ET ENFANTS 




Oker

mâle

setter anglais

2 ans

OK CHIENS ET ENFANTS






Dana:    ADOPTEE





Eric

mâle

croisé setter et griffon

3 ans






Capitan

mâle

croisé

1 an





Troby

mâle

braque

6 ans

OK CHIENS ET ENFANTS





Tuna  ADOPTEE




Cana   ADOPTEE





Quequé  ADOPTE





Sion

mâle

croisé

8 mois






Aila et Aiss

2 femelles

croisé mastin

2 mois






Battan ADOPTE




Aina et Aitta     ADOPTEES




Chelsea  ADOPTEE






Miko

mâle

croisé

5 mois





Keva  ADOPTE




Poli

mâle

croisé

4 mois





Sora (elle est en fa mais aura besoin adoptants)

Femelle

pointer et setter

7 mois




Fany (a été euthanasiée) et Teso

1 femelle et 1 mâle

croisé






Dioni

mâle

croisé

9 mois




Maya

femelle

épagneul breton

7 mois




Athor




Bolt

mâle

croisé

1 an et demi




Capi est en Fa mais aura besoin d'adoptants

mâle

croisé

1 an




Catia

femelle

croisé

1 an



Karah

femelle

pointer

1 an et demi





Kun

mâle

podenco

1 an




Patxi

mâle

croisé

1 an



Saika

femelle

croisé

1 an



Sirus est en résidence mais a besoin adoptant

mâle

croisé

1 an


Saul

mâle

podenco

1 an et demi





Txixa

femelle

croisé

1 an



Txiki

mâle

croisé

1 an




Obi



Vicky est en fa (adoption en espagne elel est trop jeune pour venir)

femelle

croisé

2 mois





Worry

mâle

croisé

2 mois




Lola

femelle

croisé

9 mois






Samba

femelle

croisé

7 mois




Scru

mâle

croisé

4 mois




Jean

mâle

croisé

4 mois



Bambu (est en résidence besoin adoptant)

mâle


croisé

7 mois


Très bonne entente chiens et enfants.



frais d'adoption 180 euros = stérilisation ou castration, tous les vaccins,puce,passeport,analyses maladies méditerranéenes,vermifuge,déparasitaire

Le transport est à part (le prix dépend du type de transport)

Les chiens viendront parfaitement en règle

Les chiens sont adoptés sous contrat d'association

Parrainage pour que le chien aille en résidence jusqu'à adoption: 90 euros par mois

----------


## klavak

selon mes infos hier midi, AUDREY toujours pas adoptée.

Mais surtout, la petite DANA de 12 ans n'est pas adoptée, elle est diabétique et nécessite deux injections quotidiennes, qui la sauvera ?

*audrey* est toujours disponible,( peut-être l'adoption annoncée a échoué) ?
"très mignonne, apeurée, disponible"
(je le remets, tant mieux si je me trompe, mais ce serait trop bête qu'on la laisse tomber si effectivement elle n'est pas encore adoptée)

[size=7]
Fire, encore dans la fourrière, mâle, ok tous chiens



Lost, encore dans la fourrière, mâle, ok tous chiens


Deca,(poilue noire) est en résidence, très sympa, ok chiens et enfants


size=24]la tout jeune Chipi, 8 mois, (noire et blanche poilue), encore dans la fourrière, ok chiens,


info différente pour SUSI :
[size=7]Susi (petite noire): adoptée à Berlin !

Capitan II, mâle Berger Allemand, encore en fourrière


Mel, braque 2 ans, en résidence, très sympa et énergique, ok chiens et enfants

pour chaque chien, plein d'autres photos sur le site :
http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/Perros_adultos.html
http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/ ... pcion.html

merci d'avoir pris la peine pour le reste de la liste.
c'est du boulot !

lola en cours de réservation pour sapeur, sous une excellente fa !

----------


## Virginie31

Bonjour,
je suis une nouvelle venue et souhaite adopter une chienne.
J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de connaître la compatibilité de ces chiens avec les enfants.
J'ai vu que l'on se posait la question mais n'ai pas trouvé de réponse.
J'ai un garçon de 7ans et une petite de 2ans donc c'est à réfléchir !
Pas de préférence de taille mais pencherai vers une femelle.
Je n'ai pas grande expérience en éducation canine mais je suis prête à prendre des cours dans un club pour "faire connaissance" avec le nouveau membre de notre famille.
j'ai vu que l'adoption coûtait 180 + les frais à déterminer.
Je ne parviens pas à vous contacter sur l'e-mail donné, serait-il possible de me contacter ?
Merci.

----------


## paquita95

::   :banane: 
 :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

J'espère qu'ils vont vous contacter rapidement   :ange2:   ::   ::   :ange2:

----------


## capucine2345

Bonjour virginie et bienvenue    ::  

Bravo à vous de vous orienter vers un chien à sauver    :Embarrassment: k: 
Sur cette page j'ai essayé de reprendre les chiens actuellement à sortir de ce refuge, chiens qui risquent la mort pour une grande partie d'entre eux.
En page 3 klavak qui je crois maitrise bien l'espagnol a repris en partie les descriptions fournies par le site espagnole.
En page 3 vous verrez donc, la sociabilité de ces chiens et s'ils ont pu être testés avec les enfants.
Si vous souhaitez contacter quelqu'un en particulier et en " privé" vous devez lui envoyer un MP, ce sigle se trouve juste en dessous du message de la personne ciblée.

Quand à moi je vous conseillerai peut être de vous orienter vers un toutou actuellement en Famille d'Accueil, ce qui est beaucopup plus parlant pour le comportement, la sociabilité ........ et bien sûre de vous rapprocher d'un club canin dans un premier temps si vous n'avez aucune expérience. Il ne s'agit pas de faire n'importe quoi en croyant bien faire   :hein2:   c'est la vie d'un être vivant que l'on a entre les mains   :hein: 

Bonne chance à vous, je me tiens à votre disposition si besoin.

----------


## paquita95

::   ::   ::   ::  
Je voudrais diffuser sur facebook si c possible ???
mais je ne trouve pas ni le groupe ni le lien sur fb merci de me renseigner si vous le connaissez

----------


## franie

audrey  est toujours à adopter ou non ???

j'avais demané on m'a dit qu'elle etait adoptée ?????

est elle ok chats ? quel deai reste t'il ?

----------


## matitine

Pour Dana,si elle n'est as adoptée, je suis prête à la prendre en FA. Elle est petite, agée, et les injections ne m'embête pas (on eut les faire soi même?), du moment que tous les frais sont pris en charge par une association. J'ai juste besoin de savoir si ok chien et chat. Il faudrait vraiment qu'il y ait besoin de la tester, notamment chat! Merci.

Bon sinon, je répète que je suis ok pour FA pour un petit chien ok chat, chien, j'ai du mal à me repérer sur ces listes.

----------


## klavak

pour Paquita : le lien fb :
http://www.facebook.com/animalesrioja

oui tu peux diffuser, mais : renvoie toujours sur le lien fb espagnol, et INTERDIS aux gens de donner des infos non validées au minimum par rescue, mieux par le site espagnol lui-même.

surtout ne jamais dire adopté mais plutôt : adoption en cours....
il m'est arrivé deux fois déjà de lire sur fb que des chiens en très grand danger étaient adoptés, donc prudence extrême. C'est tuer le chien que de dire qu'il est adopté quand ce n'est pas le cas.

viens toi-même chercher les infos ici régulièrement.
Ensuite, il faut savoir que la situtation change parfois très vite, malheureusement il y a des retours d'adoption comme audrey...

matitine, fais-toi aider par ninouchka et trouve-toi une assoc pour dana...il faudra connaitre le prix du traitement et l'état de santé de dana si on lui fait les injections correctement.

virginie je vous ai fait un mp en essayant de vous convaincre pour Pati ma chouchoute...

capucine, je fais un post général d'ici peu sur la situation mais d'ores et déjà je te donne entièrement raison sur le fait qu'il est logique et efficace de sortir d'abord les chiens en fa. J'ai constaté qu'ils connaissent très bien le caractère des chiens, beaucoup sont passés chez eux dans leurs maisons,ils ne me cachent pas les problèmes de santé. En adoptant ou accueillant ces chiens, nous libérons la place pour ceux qui son t encore à la fourrière, et nous leur permettrons d'être à leur tour testés, éduqués si besoin, soignés, puis adoptés avec le maximum d'infos et donc de chances que l'adoption soit réussie.
klavak

----------


## klavak

je reviendrai ce soir

ce que je peux dire : l'assoc animales de rioja est vraiment bien, en tous cas mon contact beatriz aime les animaux, en a gardé beaucoup chez elle en fa, les connait vraiment bien, et ne me cahce pas les problèmes de santé.

en gros : 
une fois les chiens vaccinés ils les gardent 21 jours du délai rage.

ils espèrent organiser un grand voyage avec un transporteur de confiance que je connais bien, une vingtaine de chiens si possible.

toulouse est facile pour eux, irun encore mieux, ils peuvent y aller dès qu'on a trois ou quatre chiens par là (toujours compte tenu du délai rage)

audrey est toujours à l'adoption, ainsi que Bambi et keops (ce dernier a un souci de santé, je pourrai détailler et surtout ce sera vérifié la semaine proichaine)
DRUM est adopté, mais OKER est un chien +++++
Cana et Lola réservées pour "nous"

deux tout petits formats adorables : GEMA et BEN, ok tout.
klavak

----------


## matitine

Oui merci, elle m'a tout expliqué, je m'occupe de contacter l'asso dont elle m'a parlé.

----------


## ninouchka

Association "aux reins solides" pour prendre en charge la louloute!!!
Si frais pris en charge MATITINE OK!

----------


## matitine

> Association "aux reins solides" pour prendre en charge la louloute!!!
> Si frais pris en charge MATITINE OK!


tu parle de quelle louloute ?    ::

----------


## ninouchka

AUDREY!

----------


## matitine

Ok, meme si je pense que ca devrait aller, ok chat?

----------


## pink30800

Moi ne suis prête a prendre en FA scrul zul ou bambou mais il me faut une asdic pou t les frais de transport , la nourriture je rend en charge, et surtout le transport voir comme faire car je suis de Nîmes et pas de possibiliter de me déplacer avec mes deu goss de 21 et 3 mois .

----------


## matitine

> Moi ne suis prête a prendre en FA scrul zul ou bambou mais il me faut une asdic pou t les frais de transport , la nourriture je rend en charge, et surtout le transport voir comme faire car je suis de Nîmes et pas de possibiliter de me déplacer avec mes deu goss de 21 et 3 mois .


Moi si je récupère un des chien (Audrey), que je ramène à Montpellier,je pourrai éventuellement te le ramener jusqu'à Nimes (partage des frais? Ca m'arrangerai en plus, étant étudiante)

----------


## ninouchka

JE SUIS A LA PECHE AUX INFOS tout le monde est bien occupé

----------


## matitine

Ouioui, je me doute bien, je trouve déjà que les réponses sont bien rapides, merci beaucoup vraiment.

Je dois m'absenter, je serai de retour un peu plus tard.
Je t'envoie mon tel par mp au cas où tu as besoin d'infos de ma part ou si tu as des nouvelles.

----------


## pink30800

> Envoyé par pink30800
> 
> Moi ne suis prête a prendre en FA scrul zul ou bambou mais il me faut une asdic pou t les frais de transport , la nourriture je rend en charge, et surtout le transport voir comme faire car je suis de Nîmes et pas de possibiliter de me déplacer avec mes deu goss de 21 et 3 mois .
> 
> 
> Moi si je récupère un des chien (Audrey), que je ramène à Montpellier,je pourrai éventuellement te le ramener jusqu'à Nimes (partage des frais? Ca m'arrangerai en plus, étant étudiante)


Oui pas de soucis , tu irai les cherche ou? Parce Que j ai du mal a comprendre si il faut payer le transport et les frais de sortie pour les FA 
, par  contre je viens d' aller sur le site je suis prête a ADOPTER la petite VIDA si les frais sont raisonnable et a prendre en FA un des chiens que j ai citer le truc.
 C est Que  je parle  pas  espagnol et je sais  pas me mettre en contact avec les gens qUi s en occupent,

----------


## ninouchka

DE NADA matitine!A +++

----------


## matitine

> Envoyé par matitine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par pink30800
> 
> ...


Narbonne ou perpignan.

Si tu adopte, tu paie les frais de sorties. Si tu prend en FA, ca dépend si l'asso qui te couvre finance ou pas.

----------


## texie

il y a moyen de faire FA? je ne sais pas vers quelle asso me tourner en région centre pour faire ça
j'en prendrais bien un mais là pour ce mois ci j'aurais pas l'argent et qui plus est je n'ai pas de voiture pour aller le chercher    ::  
audrey est elle encore dispo.?

----------


## matitine

> il y a moyen de faire FA? je ne sais pas vers quelle asso me tourner en région centre pour faire ça
> j'en prendrais bien un mais là pour ce mois ci j'aurais pas l'argent et qui plus est je n'ai pas de voiture pour aller le chercher    
> audrey est elle encore dispo.?


Audrey part en FA chez moi normalement.

----------


## ninouchka

Une fois pour toute, j'ai besoin que l'on clarifie le cas d' AUDREY SVP!
 :hein2: 
 ::   :merci: 
Froggy dit qu'elle est adoptée alors que Klavak dit que ce n'est plus le cas....

----------


## pink30800

> Envoyé par pink30800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par matitine
> 
> ...

----------


## pink30800

Ok j attend de voir la réponse pour la petite vida et aussi de voir si je peux être en plus FA pour un des autres , je croise les doigts.

----------


## matitine

> Envoyé par texie
> 
> il y a moyen de faire FA? je ne sais pas vers quelle asso me tourner en région centre pour faire ça
> j'en prendrais bien un mais là pour ce mois ci j'aurais pas l'argent et qui plus est je n'ai pas de voiture pour aller le chercher    
> audrey est elle encore dispo.?
> 
> 
> [strike:2p45hdhy]Audrey part en FA chez moi normalement.[/strike:2p45hdhy]


Rectification : rien n'est sur pour le moment. Bien sur je suis prête à acceuillir Audrey dès que tout sera clarifié, mais j'avais pas compris qu'il y avait toujours un petit problème!
Désolé    ::

----------


## galette

Bonsoir

est-il possible d'avoir des informations auprès des bénévoles espagnoles sur le comportement de Pati (_[size=18]Pati, en fourrière, femelle, ok chiens (j'ai parrainé sa sortie de fourrière)_

Elle a l'air très apeurée sur les photos du site espagnol ; supporte t-elle les autres chiens mâles et femelles? les chats? comment serait -elleavec les enfants si on peut le savoir? est-elle agressive car trop craintive? 

Si elle supporte chats chiens enfants, je peux être sa FA si une association peut prendre en charge sa sortie.

j'attends des nvelles si vs pouvez en avoir
merci

Galette

----------


## klavak

Merci au modo qui a déplacé le post, il est à la bonne place ici.
j'allais demander à froggy si elle était ok pour le mettre ici (mais elle n'a pas pu lire mon mp, son chien a mangé son fil de chargeur...)

je rappelle :
Animales Rioja
C.I.F.: A26295626

j'ai préparé une longue réponse qui s'est effacée.
avec ninouchette on essaie de regrouper vos demandes, 
je me suis personnellement engagée auprès des espagnols sur les contrôles pré adoption (ou pré fa), et j'ai promis que les fa et adoptants enverront des photos et des nouvelles, chaque semaine pendant un mois, ensuite chaque mois....

pour les nombreuses personnes voulant faire fa : cherchez une association, qui valide votre candidature, et cherchez comment payer * les frais de sortie de 180 euros. Ils sont justifiés,* les chiens seront complètement préparés et stérilisés.
Pour les adoptants, c'est bien aussi si vous pouvez passer par une assoc, dans l'intérêt du chien en cas de problème imprévu.
*Frais annexes*: + participation au transport, j'espère pas trop.
+ rappel probable de primovaccination (en espagne la norme est une seule vaccination pour les adultes, les vétos français ont du mal à l'admettre parce que la norme française demande un rappel.)
+ inscription au SIEV pour que la puce espagnole soit enregistrée en france, 9,50 euros.

Il faut qu'on trouve un questionnaire ou qu'on traduise le questionnaire espagnol toujours dans l'intérêt des chiens.

Pati sort de fourrière demain on saura plus de choses sur son comportement !
klavak

----------


## Alex0283

Je serais partante pour adopter un chien ok avec les chats et pouvant vivre en appartement au rez de chausser avec jardin. 1er chien pour moi. Je serai plus intéressée par des gros chiens, jeune de préférence.
Lesquels sont encore dispo? Merci

----------


## ninouchka

[font=Comic Sans Ms]Tout d'abord un grand merci pour vos propositions en tant que FA.
Nous allons tâcher de récupérer le maximum d'infos pour vous.Ceci n'est pas chose aisée mais sachez que l'on répondra toujours!
Je m'aperçois que la question "OK pour les chats?" revient souvent (d'ailleurs je l'ai posé perso pour mon Chouki).
Très souvent ils sont ok enfants et chiens.Sachez qu'ils sont "testés" pour ceci.
Je ne voudrais pas m'avancer trop vite concernant les relations chat/chien du coup je vais tenter ma chance auprès de Klavak.
S'il y a intolérance cela est dit de suite.Sinon on teste!
Je souhaite souligner également qu'il y a encore trop de chiens notamment de chasse ainsi que les croisées berger comme on dit,ils sont  jeunes, sympa ont besoin de vous!!
Comme Déca Mél notamment, Capitan 1 et 2, Bolt, Dioni etc  la liste est encore trop longue à mon humble avis.
Merci de vous mobiliser pour eux encore et toujours!
A très bientôt!
Bonne journée et croisons les doigts!N'hésitez pas à me contacter en mp

----------


## ninouchka

Bonjour,

Etes vous toujours désireux ou désireuse d' adopter un jeune et grand chien?Si oui il y toujours les croisés Berger allemand ainsi que les croisés Braque comme Dioni, Mél, Déca etc.Vous pouvez aller voir leurs photos ainsi que les commentaires sur le post de Klavak.
On se tient au courant.Merci par avance.
 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Alex0283

Oui je suis toujours intéréssée. 
Je vous tiens au courant.
 :merci:

----------


## klavak

j'ai un imprévu pas pu venir sur le post.
j'ai répondu à mes mp.

j'ai reçu l'actualisation de tous les chiens, document très complet et bien fait !
Patti est sortie de fourrière lundi !

ceux qui m'ont contactés, ne vous étonnez pas, j'ai demandé à une autre personne de prendre contact avec vous....

deux choses : les chiots, n'oubliez pas, ne peuvent pas traverser la frontière avant d'avoir trois mois et trois semaines (question du vaccin de la rage).
si vraiment vous voulez accueillir un chien en fa, pourquoi vous n'essayeriez pas de faire le tour du voisinage et des amis pour réunir les 180 euros de frais véto de sortie ?
si vous avez réuni les frais, ce sera plus facile de trouver une asso !

klavak

----------


## ninouchka

Bonjour à vous toutes,

Je prend le relais de "KLAVAK" pendant une journée...
Nous avons besoin de réunir nos informations afin de les transmettre à Béatrix, une des bénévoles espagnoles du refuge, qui va fermer d'ici peu!!!
Entre parenthèses toutes deux font du sacré boulot.
1/ "GALETTE" toujours désireuse d'être FA pour Patti ou avez-vous un autre souhait?
2/ "MAEVA07 je n'ai plus de nouvelles de vous je vous envoie un mp avec mon numéro si cela vous rassure.A bientôt je l'espère!
3/ "MATITINE FA pour DANA ou AUDREY, une association vous prend en charge?...Tenez moi au courant svp votre souhait de les aider m'a paru sincère!
4/ "PINK30800" 2 demandes FA pour BAMBU ou SCRUL ou ZUL et adoption de VIDA.Toujours ok questions, hésitations, doutes dites moi n'hésitez pas.
5/ "TEXIE" FA pour PATTI qui super chouette pas de soucis à se faire elle est sortie lundi sous protection de KLAVAK.Autres souhaits?si je peux vous éclairer je suis là!
6/ "ALEX0283" je suis là à votre écoute il y a tjs de grands et jeunes et sympas loulous...

Voili voilo bonne réception.je vous remercie encore une fois et à très très bientôt!
 :ami:   ::   :merci:

----------


## pink30800

Bonjour, je rectifie on ne sais pas compris, je prend 1seul chien en FA, pour l adoption de vida c est toujours ok mais je n ai pas de nouvelles la concernant.Comment cela vas ce passer?

----------


## pink30800

Bonjour, je rectifie on ne sais pas compris, je prend 1seul chien en FA, pour l adoption de vida c est toujours ok mais je n ai pas de nouvelles la concernant.Comment cela vas ce passer?

----------


## ninouchka

Excusez moi c'est bien un parmi les trois cités j'imagine le boulot sinon...  :lol2: 
Pour Vida je joins Béatrix pour transmettre votre proposition d'adoption à partir de là on sera fixé!   ::

----------


## ninouchka

Pour la FA vous penchez pour lequel des trois car ok avec Enfant/Chien/Chat?

----------


## delph2309

Une solution pour Jara ?   :amour4:

----------


## matitine

> Bonjour à vous toutes,
> 
> Je prend le relais de "KLAVAK" pendant une journée...
> Nous avons besoin de réunir nos informations afin de les transmettre à Béatrix, une des bénévoles espagnoles du refuge, qui va fermer d'ici peu!!!
> Entre parenthèses toutes deux font du sacré boulot.
> 1/ "GALETTE" toujours désireuse d'être FA pour Patti ou avez-vous un autre souhait?
> 2/ "MAEVA07 je n'ai plus de nouvelles de vous je vous envoie un mp avec mon numéro si cela vous rassure.A bientôt je l'espère!
> 3/ "MATITINE FA pour DANA ou AUDREY, une association vous prend en charge?...Tenez moi au courant svp votre souhait de les aider m'a paru sincère!
> 4/ "PINK30800" 2 demandes FA pour BAMBU ou SCRUL ou ZUL et adoption de VIDA.Toujours ok questions, hésitations, doutes dites moi n'hésitez pas.
> ...


Je vous ai envoyé un mp!

----------


## poilopat'

sur le site espagnol jara est notée "réservée pour la france", donc a sans doute déjà une solution

bambu apparait dans les adoptés

...et txixa si caline n'apparait plus sur le site...

----------


## ninouchka

Bonjour,

Je rectifie comme quoi JARA n'est pas réservée, ni adoptée.
Bambu est en résidence mais pas adopté ni FA.  :essuie:

----------


## ninouchka

JARA

RAZA: Setter Inglés RACE: Setter Anglais
SEXO: Hembra Sexe: Féminin
TAMAÑO: Mediano Taille: Medium
EDAD: 1 año AGE: 1 an

ABSTENERSE CAZADORES ABSTENTION CHASSEURS

PARA VER MÁS FOTOS DE JARA PINCHA EN LAS IMÁGENES Pour plus de photos CLIQUEZ SUR LES IMAGES JARA

----------


## ninouchka

MAGIC

RAZA: Mastín RACE: Mastiff
SEXO: Macho SEXE: Homme
TAMAÑO: Grande Taille: Large
EDAD: 1 año AGE: 1 an

PARA VER MÁS FOTOS DE MAGIC PINCHA EN LAS IMÁGENES POUR VOIR PLUS DE PHOTOS CLIQUEZ SUR LA MAGIE IMAGE

----------


## ninouchka

AISS
RAZA: X Mastín RACE: Mastiff X
SEXO: Hembra Sexe: Féminin
TAMAÑO: Grande Taille: Large
EDAD: 2 meses AGE: 2 mois

PARA VER MÁS FOTOS DE AISS PINCHA EN LA IMAGEN POUR VOIR PLUS DE PHOTOS SUR LE CLICK IMAGE AISS





ATTA ATTA

RAZA: Mestizas Race:
SEXO: Hembras Sexe: Féminin
TAMAÑO: Grande Taille: Large
EDAD: 2 meses AGE: 2 mois

PARA VER MÁS FOTOS DE ATTA PINCHA EN LAS IMÁGENES Pour plus de photos CLIQUEZ SUR LES IMAGES ATTA

----------


## ninouchka

MIKO


RAZA: X Pastor Vasco RACE: X berger basque
SEXO: Machos SEXE: Hommes
TAMAÑO: Pequeño/Mediano TAILLE: Small / Medium
EDAD: 6 meses AGE: 6 mois

PARA VER MÁS FOTOS DE MIKO PINCHA EN LAS IMÁGENES Pour plus de photos CLIQUEZ SUR LES IMAGES MIKO

----------


## ninouchka

Dionne Urgent!

RAZA: Mestizo RACE: Mongrel
SEXO: Macho SEXE: Homme
TAMAÑO: Pequeño/Mediano TAILLE: Small / Medium
Edad: 10 meses Âge: 10 mois

PARA VER MÁS FOTOS DE DIONI PINCHA EN LA IMAGEN POUR VOIR PLUS DE PHOTOS CLIQUEZ SUR LE Dion IMAGE

----------


## klavak

demain j'appellerai pour avoir les infos les plus récentes

Juste, pour vida, elle a l'air super mignonne e tout, mais si elle n'a que deux mois et demi,
ça va être difficile, les chiots doivent obligatoirement attendre trois mois et trois semaines....

j'essaierai de bien noter toutes les demandes de ce post et d'avoir des réponses bien précises pour tout le monde !
klavak

----------


## ninouchka

:applause2:  Petra!Le relais ninouchka a pu t'aider?
A+++

----------


## klavak

sans le relais ninouchka je m'arracherais les cheveux et je n'aurais pas le moral !

merci à toi !

----------


## ninouchka

"TOUS POUR UN...UN POUR TOUS"  ::   :danse:

----------


## Galgos

Voilà, nouvelle sur ce forum, je pense pouvoir vous aider un peu concernant cette centaine de chiens condamnés pour cause de fermeture de la perrera.
Cette perrera est à Logroño (Rioja) dans le nord de l'Espagne.
Je vis moi-même en Espagne, sur la Costa Blanca et je suis en contact avec une bénévole, Raquel, pour un chien qui est parrainné et qui vit dans la résidence louée.
Si vous ne pouvez adopter, il y a la possibilité de parrainer un chien, ce qui lui permettra de sortir de cette fourrière, le parrainage peut sembler onéreux (60 euros par mois pour un petit chien et 90 pour un chien moyen ou grand), mais dans ce prix est compris une part de la location. Ces chiens parrainés attendent une adoption également.
Pour revenir sur la perrera, elle ferme effectivement en mars, donc les chiens sont tous en danger.
une autre Perrera doit être construite mais elle de taille beaucoup plus petite et ne pourra pas accueillir tous ces malheureux.
Si vous avez des questions précises, je peux me renseigner afin de vous apporter le plus d'éléments possibles.
Les bénévoles de cette association font leur maximum et sont submergées de travail, aussi elles n'ont pas pu mettre leur page web à jour.

----------


## ninouchka

:bienvenue:  :merci:  pour votre aide.
Bonne journée.

----------


## Galgos

Quelques nouvelles,

J'ai eu ce matin au téléphone une des bénévoles de l'association "animalesrioja", je lui ai demandé de faire mettre à jour leur page web, car rien de cette tragique histoire figure sur leur site.
Elle va donc faire, dès qu'elle pourra, le nécessaire afin d'expliquer exactement la situation.
Contacter un maximum d'associations pour parrainner les sorties des chiens (suivi nécessaire).

J'ai pu avoir quelques renseignements sur certains chiens qui semblent intéresser quelques personnes.

Je vous confirme que je suis dispo pour entrer en contact avec cette association afin d'obtenir le plus de renseignements possible.
N'hésitez pas, je fais tout mon possible pour avoir les renseignements nécessaires.

A bientôt.

----------


## ninouchka

Bonjour, 

Vous serez t-il possible de connaître la situation des chiens suivants ainsi que si ok avec les chats:

MINI small 1 an et demi
QUEEN small 3 ans
HERGA small 2 ans
Toutes 3 femelles

Merci par avance.

----------


## Galgos

Bonjour Ninouchka

Je vais me renseigner pour les 3 petites chiennes, la seule chose que je ne pourrai pas savoir, et on peut bien le comprendre, c'est leur attitude avec les chats, en effet, étant en perrera, les chiens ne peuvent pas être testés avec les chats.
Par contre, ayant moi-même chats et chiens, je n'ai eu aucun problème. Même si les chats se font courser par les chiens, ce n'est pas méchant. Tout ce petit monde vit en parfaite harmonie.

A bientôt. Je donnerai des nouvelles au plus vite.


Chantal (Galgos).

----------


## klavak

j'ai du mal à être là régulièrement.

Je tiens à remercier tous ceux qui m'envoient des mp et j'espère bien n'en oublier aucun, si c'est le cas, relancez-moi.

ce qui est donc déjà sûr et certain : *Lola* ira chez ninouchka sous l'association sapeur
Cana sera adoptée en Suisse
*patty* est sortie de fourrière
*SAIKA* ira chez poilopat' sous l'association MUKITZA (que je remercie vivement). Sauf si SAIKA n'est pas ok enfants (et pour les chats ? c'est primordial ou tu peux séparer ?). Dans le dernier document que j'ai eu, Saika était encore en fourrière, et donc OK chiens, et pour les chats et enfants ils ne savaient pas.

plein d'autres projets sont en train ou quasiment finalisés.
matitine prendra probablement un chien sous l'association sapeur.
Oker semble en bonne voie d'aller chez clodilde avec qui nous n'avons pas réussi à parler aujourd'hui.

virginie31, peut-être franie, sont aussi sur les rangs....et si j'oublie quelqu'un relancez-moi, ou ninouchka, ou galgos !

klavak

----------


## Galgos

En ce qui concerne SAIKA (braque), j'ai transmis directement les renseignements que j'ai eu ce matin par une bénevole de animalesrioja.
Elle est OK avec les chiens, OK avec les enfants, pour les chats, impossible de savoir car en perrera, elle n'a pas pu être testée.
Elle a été trouvée près d'un collège, avant d'arriver au refuge, elle a été emmenée dans une maison où il y a des enfants. Aucun problème, de plus elle est très gentille et très propre.
Je continue mes investigations.

----------


## poilopat'

donc saika vient à la maison bien sûr    :Embarrassment: k: 
merci galgos et klavak

----------


## France81

je parcours ce post depuis plusieurs jours, mais peine a comprendre....

enfin bref, je me propose comme famille d accueil pour HERGA OU DARA si une assoc est ok pour me couvrir pour la sortie d une de ces louloutes en fourriere, avec surement adoption a la cle  !
les statuts de mon assoc, se limitent aux chats malheureusement

je ne comprends rien a l espagnol, suis incapable de remplir le questionnaire !

----------


## pink30800

ok c'est geniale, et moi je suis toujours a la recherche d'une assoc pour prendre en FA un des loulous, en plus si matitine prend un chien en FA j'espere que moi se sera en meme temps car on a parler d'un covoiturage car je ne peux pas me deplacer

----------


## Galgos

Bonjour,

Essaie de contacter les 2 associations suivantes :

ADOPTIONS SANS FRONTIERE et  MUKITZA

Pour le moment je n'ai que ces 2 qui semblent participer activement au sauvetage de ces chiens, j'attends une liste prochainement, de toutes les assoc investies, mais le temps presse....

----------


## pink30800

ok et comment je l'ai trouve???

----------


## Galgos

ASSOCIATION : ADOPTIONS SANS FRIONTIERES

TEL/FAX : 04 79 32 68 19

MOBILE : 07 61 09 70 67

EMAIL :  [email=asfadoptions@orange.fr:23ifzuvh]asfadoptions@orange.fr[/email:23ifzuvh]


Merci encore !!!

----------


## Galgos

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Vous serez t-il possible de connaître la situation des chiens suivants ainsi que si ok avec les chats:
> 
> MINI small 1 an et demi
> QUEEN small 3 ans
> HERGA small 2 ans
> Toutes 3 femelles
> 
> Merci par avance.


Ninouchka,

Je suis toujours en attente de renseignements pour ces petites mères. Dès que possible, je transmets mes infos.

Merci et à bientôt

----------


## ninouchka

GALGOS: un grand merci pour votre aide bien utile!
Je confirme la difficulté de prise en charge des frais par les associations d'ailleurs celle qui me soutient ainsi que 2 autres fa ne peut pas aller au-delà...
J'espère que celles que vous avez cité pourront prendre le relais.On croise les doigts.On se tient au courant pour les 3 petites louloutes...

PINK30800:  : si ok pour FA contacter matitine pour covoiturage par contre sachez que l'on ne connait pas encore la date de sortie...le covoiturage se mettra en place dès l'info.

FRANCE81: en attente d'infos voir ci-dessus et le post.Si vous souhaitez être famille d'accueil contactez également les 2 adresses d'assos citées par galgos.Ne vous souciez pas du questionnaire espagnole Klavak le gèrera au temps voulu.

Encore un grand merci à vous toutes.A très bientôt!
Bon week end!

----------


## matitine

> GALGOS: un grand merci pour votre aide bien utile!
> Je confirme la difficulté de prise en charge des frais par les associations d'ailleurs celle qui me soutient ainsi que 2 autres fa ne peut pas aller au-delà...
> J'espère que celles que vous avez cité pourront prendre le relais.On croise les doigts.On se tient au courant pour les 3 petites louloutes...
> 
> PINK30800:  : si ok pour FA contacter matitine pour covoiturage par contre sachez que l'on ne connait pas encore la date de sortie...le covoiturage se mettra en place dès l'info.
> 
> FRANCE81: en attente d'infos voir ci-dessus et le post.Si vous souhaitez être famille d'accueil contactez également les 2 adresses d'assos citées par galgos.Ne vous souciez pas du questionnaire espagnole Klavak le gèrera au temps voulu.
> 
> Encore un grand merci à vous toutes.A très bientôt!
> Bon week end!


Pink30800, pour le moment, ca ne sert à rien que tu mes contactes car comme on ne connait pas les dates, je ne pourrai rien te dire. Mais en tout cas, on trouvera une solution.

----------


## ninouchka

:lol2:  j'ai fait une faute d'orthographe "en temps voulu" et non "au temps voulu"

Mis à part, merci GALGOS pour infos et merci MATITINE pour votre suivi...

----------


## klavak

OKER le setter anglais de deux ans est toujours à l'adoption.
(pour mémoire : chien adorable, ok chiens, chats, enfants, sorti de la fourrière depuis trois mois déjà, il faut continuer à chercher pour lui)
voici le lien sur les photos de OKER :
https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesri ... AnosMacho#

klavak

----------


## ninouchka

Flûte!je croyais que c'était bon pour OKER    ::   :hein2:

----------


## Virginie31

Est-ce que Gemma est toujours en attente d'adoption ?
Est-elle en famille d'accueil actuellement ?
Merci de me donner des nouvelles car je vais peut-être pouvoir l'adopter !!!   ::  
Mon homme commence à lâcher !!!    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Galgos

Bravo Virginie,

Je vois que tu as réussi à persuader ton mari concernant l'adoption de GEMMA.

Comme je te l'ai dit par MP, elle est toujours en demande d'adoption, et est en résidence.

Je t'avais aussi conseiller de te rapprocher de l'association MIKUTZA  qui pourrait peut-être couvrir cette adoption. 

J'évite le week-end de solliciter les bénévoles du refuge, les pauvres elles donnent tellement en semaine, qu'il faut bien leur accorder un peu de repos.

Je vais tenter d'obtenir tous les renseignements nécessaires concernant GEMMA et quelques autres, demain dans la journée.

Dès que j'ai du nouveau, c'est promis je te contacte.

Je te souhaite une bonne fin de week-end et à demain.

----------


## Virginie31

Merci Galgos !
Tant que rien n'était sûr, je préférais ne pas alerter tout le monde...  ::  
Maintenant que ça se précise, je me suis inscrite sur leur site pour pouvoir leur poser la question des démarches à suivre.   :grattgratt: 
J'espère ne pas m'avancer de trop : il reste encore quelques réticences !!!   :Stick Out Tongue: an: 
Dans tous les cas, merci à vous tous de m'avoir répondu toujours très vite et d'avoir été positifs !  :danse: 
Bravo à tous les membres de ce forum pour votre investissement et votre enthousiasme    ::   ::   ::

----------


## ninouchka

URGENCE POUR RUFO PARRAINS FA ADOPTANTS SVP!!!Super chien [font=Comic Sans Ms[/font:aee0]]MERCI PAR AVANCE!!![/font]

----------


## France81

pourriez vous aussi svp vous renseigner sur dara et herga ?
entente chats ok ?

taille et poids ?


d avance merci !

----------


## Galgos

Bonsoir France,

Comme je vous l'ai dit par MP, je me renseigne sur ces 2 petites chiennes, caractère, (fort possible) qu'elles ne soient pas testées pour les chats, en perrera, ce n'est pas évident.

Je peux juste vous dire que DARA est à la perrera et HERGA  en famille d'accueil (aux dernières nouvelles en tout cas).

Donc, à demain dans la journée, dès que j'aurai pu joindre une des bénévoles.

Bonne soirée.


Chantal

----------


## Galgos

> Bonsoir France,
> 
> Comme je vous l'ai dit par MP, je me renseigne sur ces 2 petites chiennes, caractère, fort possible qu'elles ne soient pas testées pour les chats, en perrera, ce n'est pas évident.
> 
> Je peux juste vous dire que DARA est à la perrera et HERGA  en famille d'accueil (aux dernières nouvelles en tout cas).
> 
> Donc, à demain dans la journée, dès que j'aurai pu joindre une des bénévoles.
> 
> Bonne soirée.
> ...

----------


## lucky_lucky

Euh... je comprends pas... Canna était reservée la semaine passée pour mon amie en Suisse qui a même envoyé des photos de chez elle pour montrer patte blanche et là je vois qu'elle a été adoptée par une autre personne??!!!! Merci de me donner des explications sur si elle réelement été adoptée car j'étais prête même à faire l'aller-retour Suisse-Paris pour la chercher...

----------


## Galgos

Bonsoir Lucky

Idem, les nouvelles de CANNA feront partie des questions que je poserai demain.

Bonne soirée.

----------


## klavak

canna est réservée pour votre amie, où avez-vous vu un renseignement contraire ?
klavak

----------


## Galgos

Oh Petra, 

je vois que tu es encore sur ton pc, c'est laquelle Canna sur leur site, je ne la vois pas ?

----------


## Galgos

Çà y est, je l'ai vue sur la page de Facebook.

Bonne nuit tout le monde, à demain.

----------


## FASTRE

des nouvelles pour SION  ????

----------


## Galgos

Bonjour à tout le monde,

Raquel (de animalesrioja) va me rappeler, elle était très occupée dans la résidence, je ne vous oublie pas.

Je demanderai aussi pour SION.

A plus tard.

Chantal (Galgos)

----------


## Angeline62

Bonsoir, je transmets ce mail reçu sur facebook. la personne ayant créer le post n'a plus internet.
toute demande dadoption doit etre envoyée au plus vite à : 
[email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:zkqvhyu0]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:zkqvhyu0] 
 la perrera de rioja ferme le 31 mars et donc au 1er avril il ny aura plus aucun chien en vie
 ::

----------


## Galgos

Toujours dans l'attente de l'appel de Raquel.

J'ai tellement de choses à lui demander que je trépigne d'impatience.

----------


## ninouchka

::   j'imagine Chantal! en quête de nouvelles fraîches et bonnes!!! encore une petite heure...  ::   :merci:

----------


## Galgos

Me voilà, mais sans réponse à vos questions.

Ils sont débordés à cette association et n'ont pas eu le temps de me prendre au téléphone. Je les contacterai à nouveau demain, en espérant avoir toutes les réponses attendues.

La seule chose qui m'a été confirmée est que CANA a été adoptée.

Bonne soirée à tout le monde.

----------


## ninouchka

Merci tout de même Chantal!
Ne baissons pas les bras...Demain est un autre jour.
 ::

----------


## Virginie31

Bonsoir,
savez-vous si les chiots de 3 mois seront adoptables au même prix que les chiots stérilisés ?
Je sais que Klavak est très occupée alors si quelqu'un sait !!!
Merci !

----------


## ninouchka

]color=indigo]Bonjour Virginie,
J'ai enfin la réponse pour GEMMA donc son adoption est à 140 euros car pas stérilisée ce sera à ses 6 mois que vous devrez le faire chez un véto en France le prix de l'opération varie selon les vétos...
Par contre j'ai besoin de confirmer rapidement si vous désirez toujours l'adopter.
Merci encore.A très bientôt![/color]

----------


## matitine

> ok et comment je l'ai trouve???


est-ce que tu as trouvé une asso pour le chien que tu veux prendre en fa?

----------


## Angeline62

je n'ai pas pris le temps de lire toutes les pages .... car j'ai du mal à suivre les conversations qui ne sont pas dans le bonne ordre :s

Je transmets ce que Leila Mornand (via facebook ) me dit de poster ici

http://www.facebook.com/notes/leila-mor ... 0291458145

Elle a fait un article sur facebook .

De plus Dana la petite chienne de 12 ans n'est plus reservée, elle est donc a nouveau à l'adoption
attention, cette chienne a des problemes de santé
[quote]Leila Mornand: Dana est adoptable mais elle est diabétique elle doit recevoir 2 injections d'insuline par jour et a 12 ans il lui faut donc des adoptants qui sont capables de bien s'en occuper

----------


## ninouchka

BONJOUR A TOUTES ET A TOUS,

ATHOS MERITE QU'ON S'INTERESSE A LUI voir sa photo en page 4 notamment et sur animales.rioja 
 :cartonrouge:  :merci:

----------


## Virginie31

Je viens vous demander des conseils en urgence !!!
J'ai le budget pour l'adoption et pour les frais annexes mais il m'est impossible de sortir encore 200 dans 3 mois pour la stérilisation de Gemma !
J'ai fait le tour des vétos d'ici et ils se tiennent à 10 près !
Concernant les facilités de paiement, ils font en 2 fois maxi...
Est-ce que quelqu'un connaîtrait une solution me permettant d'obtenir une aide financière ?
Attention : je ne fais pas l'aumône mais peut-être connaissez-vous des associations qui m'avanceraient l'argent ou verseraient une petite participation ? 
Si je n'y parviens pas, je ne pourrai pas adopter ma Gemma    ::  
Merci de votre aide...

----------


## begum

Regarde s'il n'y a pas de dispensaire SPA dans ta région ou peut-être explique ton cas à un refuge qui pourra t'obtenir des tarifs?

----------


## Virginie31

j'en ai parlé au refuge à côté de chez moi qui m' a répondu : "comme s'il n'y avait pas assez ce chiens ici, vous allez en chercher en Espagne !"
Je comprend cette remarque mais lorsque je me suis renseignée pour adopter chez eux, je me suis rendu compte qu'ils ne connaissaient pas bien leurs chiens et avec mes enfants, je n'ai pas voulu prendre de risque !

----------


## matitine

Non mais si tu es étudiante, ou si tu es au chomage, rmi ou je ne sais quoi, tu as droit aux services du dispensaire spa, quelque soit l'origine du chien (de toute façon, ca ne leur regarde pas, du moment que l'animal est identifié à ton nom, tu n'as même pas besoin de le préciser en allant au dispensaire).

----------


## Virginie31

je ne fais partie d'aucune de ces catégories donc je ne peux pas prétendre à cette aide mais merci pour votre aide !

----------


## ninouchka

Fire, encore dans la fourrière, mâle, ok tous chiens

 TOUJOURS SANS FA NI ADOPTANTS SVP TROUVER LEUR UNE SOLUTION MERCI PAR AVANCE

Lost, encore dans la fourrière, mâle, ok tous chiens

 ::

----------


## patricia

Bonsoir,

Y a t il encore des chiens âgés (seniors) à adopter  ???? de petite taille

----------

Virginie31, lance un appel de dons sur ce forum    ::

----------


## emmajojo

les appels aux dons pour les particuliers ne sont pas autorisés sur ce forum

----------


## ninouchka

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Y a t il encore des chiens âgés (seniors) à adopter  ???? de petite taille


Ils sont en FA mais toujours en recherche d'adoptants....

----------


## moca

les deux chiots femelles croisé mastin et deca sont elle toujours en attentes?

----------


## saïma

y a-t-il un résumé des chiens non adoptés ?
j
'ai vu sur le forum MIGA que 40 chiens sont déjà adoptés ou FA et qu'il en reste environ 60, c'est difficile à suivre !

----------


## léna&milou

je comprend que c'est très difficile de gérer un post comme celui, beaucoup de chiens et des réponses pas toujours immédiates, mais c'est vrai que je n'ai pas non plus eu le courage de lire les 7 pages, et je suis incapable de dire qui est sauvé et de qui est en danger   :hein:   peut-être reprendre les photos comme ça été fait avant en précisant "en danger"   :hein2: 

Je sais, c'est plus facile à proposer qu'à faire ...   ::  

c'est vers où dans le nord ? merci

----------


## ninouchka

Déca, Asti et Atta sont en résidence et en fa mais toujours pas adoptés
FIRE et  LOST 2 beagles sont en danger d'euthanasie.
Pas de demande pour ATHOR mi- mastin mi-berger alors qu'il est super...
La perrera se situe à Logrono à une centaine de kilomètres de Toulouse

----------


## patricia

ATHOR,   entente avec les autres chiens ?????? et la taille est bien celle d'un B.A.  ????

----------


## léna&milou

c'est beaucoup plus loin qu'une centaine de km. Je voulais savoir si c'était de mon côté pour un petit covoiturage, pour aider, mais je viens de regarder, pour moi c'est beaucoup trop loin, malgrès que je sois près de l'espagne. merci pour le renseignement    ::

----------


## matitine

Il faudrait avoir la possibilité de mettre le beau récapitulatif de Leila ici...

Comment récupérer les photos? Je peux éventuellement faire un récap à partir de cette page ici.
Je veux bien commencer en mettant que les noms.

Ninouchka, tu en penses quoi?

----------


## klavak

une chose importante qui n'a pas été dite clairement : l'adresse "sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr " est celle de leila qui diffuse tout ce qu'elle peut... 
elle travaille uniquement avec des assoc (garantie de sérieux)
et le plus important : c'est la seule de nous qui est allée personnellement à Logrono ( il y a deux semaines), et qui a constaté par elle-même l'excellent travail des bénévoles espagnoles, elle confirme mon impression d'une association espagnoles efficace et rigoureuse, sur la description des chiens d'une part, sur la façon dont elles s'en occupent d'autre part.

si vous vous intéressez à un chien en particulier, *questionnez* : les réservations se font vite, mais s'annulent tout aussi vite, un chien peut paraitre réservé un jour et être de nouveau à l'adoption le lendemain.

klavak

----------


## matitine

Bon, j'ai fait un rapide recap.
Je met ici les chiens qui n'ont pas de fa ni d'adoptants (ca me parait les plus urgents du coup!)

Naton, mâle, 7ans, spingel moyen, ok chien
Any, femelle, 6 mois, croisé, moyenne
Fire, 1an et demi, moyen, mâle, ok chien
Lost, beagle, mâle, 1an et demi, ok chien/enfant
Deca (en résidence), femelle, 1an, croisé setter
Patty (en résidence), femelle, croisé, 1an, ok chien/enfant
Zul (en résidence), mâle, croisé berger, 1an, ok chiens, chats, enfants
Mel (en résidence, normalement, réservée!!), femelle, braque allemand, 2ans, ok chiens/enfants
Eric (en résidence), mâle, croisé griffon, 3ans, ok chiens mais il est jaloux
Capi, mâle, croisé ba, grande taille, ok chien/enfant, 1an et demi
Sion, mâle, croisé ba, 11mois, grand, ok chiens
Aila et Aiss (en résidence), femelle, croisé mastin, grande, 2mois et demi
Aitta, 2 mois, femelle
Dioni, mâle, croisé, 9mois
Athor, mâle, 2ans, croisé ba/mastin, grand, ok chien
Bolt, mâle, croisé, 1an et demi
Karah, femelle, pointer, 1an, moyenne, ok chien chat enfant
Kun, mâle, podenco, ok enfant, chien, chat, 1an
Patxi, mâle, croisé teckel, petit, 1an, ok chien
Sirus (en fa, mais elle ne peut plus le garder!!), mâle, 2ans, croisé teckel, ok chien enfant
Cana, femelle, 2 mois et demi
Samba, femelle, croisé griffon, 7mois, moyen, ok chien
Axel, mâle, 4mois, setter/pointer, moyen, ok chien
Candy, femelle 6mois, moyenne, ok chien
Clause, mâle, 3mois, croisé, moyen, ok chien/enfant
Cobu,, mâle, 3mois, grand, croisé berger hollandais, ok chien
Cody, mâle, 4mois, croisé berger hollandais, moyen à grand
Dari, mâle, 4mois, croisé, petit, ok chien
Diana, femelle, 2 mois, croisé
Fiona (en résidence), 3mois, mastin (grand), ok chien chat enfant
Jimy, mâle, 3mois, croisé, petit
Salim (en résidence), mâle, 4mois, croisé, moyen, ok chien chat enfant (blessure patte?)
Tolas (en résidence), femelle, 2mois et demi, moyen, croisé, ok chien chat, enfant
Xenon, mâle, 2mois et demi, ok chien, mastin, grand
Herga, femelle, 2ans, ok chiens chat enfant, croisé, petite
Sali (en résidence), mâle, 2ans et demi, croisé griffon, moyen, ok chiens enfants
Maman (à la perrerra) et 2 petits (en résidence de 1 mois et demi. Maman : croisé griffon et berger, 1an, moyenne
Rufo, mâle, 1an et demi, ok chien chat enfant, griffon, moyen
Erika, femelle 2ans, croisé griffon, moyen, ok chien
Jalis, mâle, 3mois, croisé ba, ok chiens, moyen/grand
Tristan, mâle, 3mois, croisé mastin, grand, ok chien
Scholo, mâle, croisé galgo/podenco, moyen (age?)
Vida (en résidene), femelle, 2mois et demi, croisé, petit/moyen, ok chien chat enfant
Seia (en résidence), femelle, 2mois et demi, croisé, petit/moyen, ok chien chat enfant
Scru, croisé, 4mois, mâle,ok chien/enfant
Gemma (en résidence), femelle, 3mois ok chien chat enfant, moyenne.

Bon voila, je garantit pas que la situation de ces chiens est exactement celle indiquée, je ne fais que recopier. Mais ca donne un apercu.

Tout est mélangé, désolé, pas eu le courage de classer ou autre (par age, taille ou je ne sais quoi)

Pour ceux souhaitant adopté un chien agé, il y a par exemple Dana 12ans, femelle, petite, mais diabétique, nécessitant 2 injections d'insuline par jour. Elle est en fa.
Ou estrella, petite, 10ans, en fa.

N'hésitez pas à chercher ces chiens sur le site du refuge aussi, il y a pleins de photos.

----------


## matitine

Leila a marqué sur facebook que Lost serait un des premiers a être eutha  ::

----------


## matitine

> ATHOR,   entente avec les autres chiens ?????? et la taille est bien celle d'un B.A.  ????


des photos d'athor :  https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesri ... nosGrande#

ok chien

----------


## ninouchka

::   matitine!  :applause2:  pour la liste de tous les loulous...
Je confirme de nouveau pour FIRE ainsi que LOST euthanasie fort probable si pas de solution pour eux!!!
Concernant ATHOR TAILLE BERGER ALLEMAND il a plus du berger que du mastin OK chiens.Leïla l'a vu et elle le trouve super d'ailleurs c'est son "chouchou".
Je souhaite alerter les membres du forum que SCRU n' a pas de FA ni adoptants alorsqu'il s'agit d'un chiot de 8 mois croisé taille medium beau et gentil comme tout.
Je suis de retour ce soir je me connecterais à partir de 20h.
D'ici là j'espère que leurs situations vont se décanter.
 ::   :merci:

----------


## Nuage

Zul pourrait peut-être m'intéresser. Est-il posible de connaître son caractère ?

----------


## matitine

> Zul pourrait peut-être m'intéresser. Est-il posible de connaître son caractère ?


Voila ce qui est écrit sur facebook à son sujet :

"Zul (est en résidence)

plus de photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesri ... noMediano#

Pour toute demande d'adoption svp envoyez un email à [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:yvckaddg]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:yvckaddg]

mâle

croisé berger

1 an

il est très gentil

il est ok chiens,chats,enfants"

Bon, ca reste vague, mais on sait que ok tout et très gentil. Donc bon, c'est déjà pas mal    ::

----------


## Nuage

C'est dommage qu'on ne puisse pas avoir plus de renseignements. Je cherche un chien avec un certain type de caractère et sans précision pour lui je ne peux rien faire. Désolé.

Mais il est hyper beau ce loulou, j'éspère qu'il trouvera vite une famille.    ::

----------


## matitine

> C'est dommage qu'on ne puisse pas avoir plus de renseignements. Je cherche un chien avec un certain type de caractère et sans précision pour lui je ne peux rien faire. Désolé.
> 
> Mais il est hyper beau ce loulou, j'éspère qu'il trouvera vite une famille.


quel type de caractère? Peut être qu'on peut avoir des précisions!

----------


## christine29

J'ai aussi demandé des informations sur Zul et Capitan2 sur l'adresse email qui a été donnée, je vous tiens au courant si j'ai plus de précisions sur ces chiens.

----------

ATTENTION: info plainte a été déposée pour utilisation frauduleuse de l'adresse mail suivante : [email=vice-presidente.somec@laposte.net:5egua4yo]vice-presidente.somec@laposte.net[/email:5egua4yo]  !!!!
cette adresse est utilisée sans autorisation alors qu'elle comporte le nom de notre association!

----------


## ninouchka

Enfin de retour 48 h sans téléphone et ADSL dû à un arrachage de câbles téléphoniques et poteau plié.Un camion transportant une grue et hop...et carambolage évité de justesse...
Bon j'espère avoir pas trop perdu de temps et d'infos.  :ami:

----------


## christine29

Bonjour,

voila la réponse que j'ai reçu de Leila concernant Zul :
"Zul 'est un très gentil chien, de taille moyenne (environ 15 kg). Sur la photo il a l'air plus grand mais pour l'avoir vu en vrai il n'est pas très grand, il est  très gentil il s'entend très bien avec les autres chiens,chats et enfants. Il est calme et peut vivre en appartement, son ancien maître vivait dans un appartement".
Nuage, j'espère que ces précisions te seront utiles. Pour ma part je recherche un chien un peu plus grand.
Quant à Capitan 2, il a été adopté en Espagne.

----------


## ninouchka

Bonsoir Christine,

Avez-vous vu Athor et Magic, grands chiens, l'un mi berger mi mastin et l'autre mastin?
Bonne soirée.

----------


## patricia

Bonsoir, 

PEUT-ON SAVOIR CE QU'IL ADVIENT DES SENIORS (PLUS DE 6 ANS)  SUR  LEUR SITE, IL Y EN A PLUSIEURS.

 :merci:  :merci:

----------


## ninouchka

Aux dernières nouvelles ils sont en FA mais toujours en recherche d'adoptants

----------


## matitine

> Aux dernières nouvelles ils sont en FA mais toujours en recherche d'adoptants


Es-tu sure que Naton (7ans) est en fa?

----------


## matitine

> Bonjour,
> 
> voila la réponse que j'ai reçu de Leila concernant Zul :
> "Zul 'est un très gentil chien, de taille moyenne (environ 15 kg). Sur la photo il a l'air plus grand mais pour l'avoir vu en vrai il n'est pas très grand, il est  très gentil il s'entend très bien avec les autres chiens,chats et enfants. Il est calme et peut vivre en appartement, son ancien maître vivait dans un appartement".
> Nuage, j'espère que ces précisions te seront utiles. Pour ma part je recherche un chien un peu plus grand.
> Quant à Capitan 2, il a été adopté en Espagne.


Athor ne te conviendrait pas?

----------


## patricia

Mais est ce que Leila Mornand a une liste ???????

moi vu sur leur site

cloé 02 fem
clara 98 fem
chuli 01 fem
galéa 98 fem
jana 99 fm
krista 08 fem
king 00 male
loty 01 m
lucas 99 m
tania 99 fem
uka 99 fem
reina x caniche
mini 2 ans x bichon fem
piti x bichon 1 an m
herga 1,5 an fem


sont sur leur site aparioja

----------


## ninouchka

Vous voulez dire NORTON, espagnol springer noir et blanc âgé de 7 ans n'est ce pas?je vais me renseigner...je vous tiens au courant..

----------


## matitine

> Vous voulez dire NORTON, espagnol springer noir et blanc âgé de 7 ans n'est ce pas?je vais me renseigner...je vous tiens au courant..


  ::    L'autre soir, il était encore dans les hiens à sauver, et la je viens de voir qu'il était réservé pour la suisse !!

----------


## matitine

Je vais essayer de mettre ma liste àjour du coup, car je vois qu'il y en a d'autres qui ont une solution depuis!

----------


## matitine

Any, femelle, 6 mois, croisé, moyenne
Fire, 1an et demi, moyen, mâle, ok chien
Lost, beagle, mâle, 1an et demi, ok chien/enfant
Deca (en résidence), femelle, 1an, croisé setter
Patty (en résidence), femelle, croisé, 1an, ok chien/enfant
Zul (en résidence), mâle, croisé berger, 1an, ok chiens, chats, enfants
Mel (en résidence, normalement, réservée!!), femelle, braque allemand, 2ans, ok chiens/enfants (en cours de réservation normalement!!)
Eric (en résidence), mâle, croisé griffon, 3ans, ok chiens mais il est jaloux
Capi, mâle, croisé ba, grande taille, ok chien/enfant, 1an et demi
Sion, mâle, croisé ba, 11mois, grand, ok chiens
Aila et Aiss (en résidence), femelle, croisé mastin, grande, 2mois et demi
Aitta, 2 mois, femelle
Dioni, mâle, croisé, 9mois (a été adopté mais risque d'être ramené : le maitre l'a offert a des amis, les bénévoles tentent de voir comment va le chien)
Athor, mâle, 2ans, croisé ba/mastin, grand, ok chien
Bolt, mâle, croisé, 1an et demi
Karah, femelle, pointer, 1an, moyenne, ok chien chat enfant
Kun, mâle, podenco, ok enfant, chien, chat, 1an
Patxi, mâle, croisé teckel, petit, 1an, ok chien
Sirus (en fa, mais elle ne peut plus le garder!!), mâle, 2ans, croisé teckel, ok chien enfant
Cana, femelle, 2 mois et demi
Samba, femelle, croisé griffon, 7mois, moyen, ok chien
Axel, mâle, 4mois, setter/pointer, moyen, ok chien
Candy, femelle 6mois, moyenne, ok chien
Clause, mâle, 3mois, croisé, moyen, ok chien/enfant
Cobu,, mâle, 3mois, grand, croisé berger hollandais, ok chien
Cody, mâle, 4mois, croisé berger hollandais, moyen à grand
Dari, mâle, 4mois, croisé, petit, ok chien
Diana, femelle, 2 mois, croisé
Fiona (en résidence), 3mois, mastin (grand), ok chien chat enfant
Jimy, mâle, 3mois, croisé, petit
Salim (en résidence), mâle, 4mois, croisé, moyen, ok chien chat enfant (blessure patte?)
Tolas (en résidence), femelle, 2mois et demi, moyen, croisé, ok chien chat, enfant
Xenon, mâle, 2mois et demi, ok chien, mastin, grand
Herga, femelle, 2ans, ok chiens chat enfant, croisé, petite
Sali (en résidence), mâle, 2ans et demi, croisé griffon, moyen, ok chiens enfants
*Maman (à la perrerra) et 2 petits (en résidence de 1 mois et demi. Maman : croisé griffon et berger, 1an, moyenne* Ils ont été adopté, reste l'un des chiots, mâle (si j'ai bien compris, car c'était écrit en espagnol    ::    ).
Rufo, mâle, 1an et demi, ok chien chat enfant, griffon, moyen
Erika, femelle 2ans, croisé griffon, moyen, ok chien
Jalis, mâle, 3mois, croisé ba, ok chiens, moyen/grand
Tristan, mâle, 3mois, croisé mastin, grand, ok chien
Scholo, mâle, croisé galgo/podenco, moyen (age?)
Seia (en résidence), femelle, 2mois et demi, croisé, petit/moyen, ok chien chat enfant
Scru, croisé, 4mois, mâle,ok chien/enfant
Gemma (en résidence), femelle, 3mois ok chien chat enfant, moyenne.
Norton, 7ans, mâle, springer, moyen, ok chien (réservé en suisse!) 

Moins de mouvements que ce que j'espérais finalement.

----------


## patricia

Pour ma part,  et j'en reviens

CE SONT  LES SENIORS QUI M'INQUIETENT 

CAR JE PEUX EN PRENDRE 2 VOIR 3 , PETITE TAILLE

..........

----------


## matitine

> Pour ma part,  et j'en reviens
> 
> CE SONT  LES SENIORS QUI M'INQUIETENT 
> 
> CAR JE PEUX EN PRENDRE 2 VOIR 3 , PETITE TAILLE
> 
> ..........


Ils sont en fa, mais si tu souhaite adopter, ca change la donne!

----------


## froggy05

> ATTENTION: info plainte a été déposée pour utilisation frauduleuse de l'adresse mail suivante : [email=vice-presidente.somec@laposte.net:2mp7k2x3]vice-presidente.somec@laposte.net[/email:2mp7k2x3]  !!!!
> cette adresse est utilisée sans autorisation alors qu'elle comporte le nom de notre association!



Lorsque l on fait des accusassions (qui restent encore à prouver, notamment concernant la plainte), on ne demande pas la suppression de son compte de suite, où on signe). Ensuite, merci de ne pas polluer des postes avec des urgences, si vous avez des comptes à régler, joignez directement les personnes concernées !


Pour les autres personnes, une adresse mail spécialement pour ce sauvetage a été crée : [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:2mp7k2x3]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:2mp7k2x3]

Joindre directement les bénévoles sur cette adresse.


Merci à tous.

----------


## FASTRE

en regardant votre liste 

je viens de voir    CANA  femelle 2 mois 1/2 -  c'est celle qui était normalement adopté en Suisse ?????

----------


## matitine

Any, femelle, 6 mois, croisé, moyenne
Fire, 1an et demi, moyen, mâle, ok chien
Lost, beagle, mâle, 1an et demi, ok chien/enfant
Deca (en résidence), femelle, 1an, croisé setter
Patty (en résidence), femelle, croisé, 1an, ok chien/enfant
Zul (en résidence), mâle, croisé berger, 1an, ok chiens, chats, enfants
Mel (en résidence, normalement, réservée!!), femelle, braque allemand, 2ans, ok chiens/enfants (en cours de réservation normalement!!)
Eric (en résidence), mâle, croisé griffon, 3ans, ok chiens mais il est jaloux
Capi, mâle, croisé ba, grande taille, ok chien/enfant, 1an et demi
Sion, mâle, croisé ba, 11mois, grand, ok chiens
Aila et Aiss (en résidence), femelle, croisé mastin, grande, 2mois et demi
Aitta, 2 mois, femelle
Dioni, mâle, croisé, 9mois (a été adopté mais risque d'être ramené : le maitre l'a offert a des amis, les bénévoles tentent de voir comment va le chien)
Athor, mâle, 2ans, croisé ba/mastin, grand, ok chien
Bolt, mâle, croisé, 1an et demi
Karah, femelle, pointer, 1an, moyenne, ok chien chat enfant
Kun, mâle, podenco, ok enfant, chien, chat, 1an
Patxi, mâle, croisé teckel, petit, 1an, ok chien
Sirus (en fa, mais elle ne peut plus le garder!!), mâle, 2ans, croisé teckel, ok chien enfant
Samba, femelle, croisé griffon, 7mois, moyen, ok chien
Axel, mâle, 4mois, setter/pointer, moyen, ok chien
Candy, femelle 6mois, moyenne, ok chien
Clause, mâle, 3mois, croisé, moyen, ok chien/enfant
Cobu,, mâle, 3mois, grand, croisé berger hollandais, ok chien
Cody, mâle, 4mois, croisé berger hollandais, moyen à grand
Dari, mâle, 4mois, croisé, petit, ok chien
Diana, femelle, 2 mois, croisé
Fiona (en résidence), 3mois, mastin (grand), ok chien chat enfant
Jimy, mâle, 3mois, croisé, petit
Salim (en résidence), mâle, 4mois, croisé, moyen, ok chien chat enfant (blessure patte?)
Tolas (en résidence), femelle, 2mois et demi, moyen, croisé, ok chien chat, enfant
Xenon, mâle, 2mois et demi, ok chien, mastin, grand
Herga, femelle, 2ans, ok chiens chat enfant, croisé, petite
Sali (en résidence), mâle, 2ans et demi, croisé griffon, moyen, ok chiens enfants
*Maman (à la perrerra) et 2 petits (en résidence de 1 mois et demi. Maman : croisé griffon et berger, 1an, moyenne* Ils ont été adopté, reste l'un des chiots, mâle (si j'ai bien compris, car c'était écrit en espagnol    ::    ).
Rufo, mâle, 1an et demi, ok chien chat enfant, griffon, moyen
Erika, femelle 2ans, croisé griffon, moyen, ok chien
Jalis, mâle, 3mois, croisé ba, ok chiens, moyen/grand
Tristan, mâle, 3mois, croisé mastin, grand, ok chien
Scholo, mâle, croisé galgo/podenco, moyen (age?)
Seia (en résidence), femelle, 2mois et demi, croisé, petit/moyen, ok chien chat enfant
Scru, croisé, 4mois, mâle,ok chien/enfant
Gemma (en résidence), femelle, 3mois ok chien chat enfant, moyenne.
Norton, 7ans, mâle, springer, moyen, ok chien (réservé en suisse!) 

Moins de mouvements que ce que j'espérais finalement. 

Elle est toujours dans les chiens à sauver sur facebook, donc je l'ai mis, mais je viens de voir que dans les commentaires sous sa photo, c'est marqué qu'elle est adoptée en suisse. Merci de me l'avoir fait remarqué , je l'enlève de la liste   ::

----------


## FASTRE

une personne sur BA sans famille 

demande des renseignements pour SION

qui peut venir répondre !!!

merci d'avance

----------


## FASTRE

sur BA sans famille - nous avons
CAPITAN  x BA 1 an - mâle 1 an - 
il était au départ de votre post

or sur votre listing je ne le vois plus
par contre  il y a   CAPI - mâle x BA 1 an 1/2 -

c'est le même chien  ??????

d'autre part, une personne a vu dans les photos du refuge un loulou    MAGIC
en savez vous plus sur lui

----------


## doggymiss

apparemment capi et Capitaine sont 2 chiens différents sur leur site Christine .

----------


## viky

bonjour,j'ai quelqu'un qui serai interessé pour adopté magic,des mails ont ete envoyé mais resté sans reponse ! quel demarche faut t'il faire pour adopter?
merci

----------


## matitine

> une personne sur BA sans famille 
> 
> demande des renseignements pour SION
> 
> qui peut venir répondre !!!
> 
> merci d'avance


"Sion (est en perrera)

plus de photos de Sion: https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesri ... sesGrande#

Pour toute demande d'adoption svp envoyez un email à [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:3hfjfblf]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:3hfjfblf]

mâle


croisé berger allemand

11 mois

grande taille


il est ok chiens

il est très gentil, joueur"





Voici Capi

"Capi a besoin d'adoptants

parrainé Nadia

plus de photos: http://picasaweb.google.com/animalesrio ... AnoGrande#

Pour toute demande d'adoption svp envoyez un email à [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:3hfjfblf]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:3hfjfblf]

mâle

croisé berger allemand

grande taille

il est gentil

il est ok chiens et enfants

1 an et demi"

Et j'ai trouvé ca à propos de capitan : "Capitan II a éte adopté en Espagne"

Capi et Capitan ne sont pas les même chiens.

----------


## viky

j'ai deja envoyer un mail a cette adresse   :hein2:

----------


## matitine

Je sais.

Moi aussi, j'attends une réponse de cette dame depuis vendredi soir.

J'ai contacté quelqu'un d'autre, si d'ici demain matin, on a pas de réponse, on l'appellera par téléphone...

----------


## viky

ok merci

----------


## christine29

*
Et j'ai trouvé ca à propos de capitan : "Capitan II a éte adopté en Espagne"

Capi et Capitan ne sont pas les même chiens.[/quote]*

Attention, Capitan et Capitan 2 ne sont pas les mêmes chiens : c'est Capitan 2 qui a été adopté en Espagne.

----------


## matitine

Oui, Capitan II est Capitan 2.
Je vais voir si je trouve Capitan (tout court)

----------


## matitine

> d'autre part, une personne a vu dans les photos du refuge un loulou    MAGIC
> en savez vous plus sur lui


"Magic Réservé en Espagne" (maintenant à savoir si réservé en fa ou en adoption, car s'il est réservé pour fa, possibilité d'adoption!)




Et j'ai pas trouvé de traces de Capitan sur facebook. Capitan II oui mais pas capitan   :hein2:   (bon après, vu le nombre, je peux passer à coté!)

----------


## caro.caval

Capitan (voir page 1 du post)  = capi sur le site du refuge
Croise berger noir et feu

----------


## doggymiss

> Capitan (voir page 1 du post)  = capi sur le site du refuge
> Croise berger noir et feu


Exact 
Capi est Capitaine

https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesrioja

http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/ ... ultos.html


Par contre Capitaine2 est différent il tient plus du ba (2 photos à droite de celle de Capi/capitaine)

https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesrioja
donc c'est ce dernier qui serait adopté, c'est bien ça?

----------


## doggymiss

euh par contre sur cette page, Capitaine2 est appelé Capitaine   :hein2:  , attention alors de ne pas se tromper 
http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/ ... ultos.html

----------


## viky

des capitain yen a 3 non?

pour magic c'est noté ou?par ce que pour ceux qui sont adopter c'est ecrit en rouge sur leur photo !!

surtout tenez moi au courant,si des nouvelles arrivent et que je ne poste pas,envoyer moi un mp car je suis sur plusieurs sauvetages en meme temp   :essuie: 

merci

----------


## doggymiss

je crois plutot qu'il y a 3 noms pour 2 chiens!

----------


## leecowboy

> Any, femelle, 6 mois, croisé, moyenne
> Fire, 1an et demi, moyen, mâle, ok chien
> Lost, beagle, mâle, 1an et demi, ok chien/enfant
> Deca (en résidence), femelle, 1an, croisé setter
> Patty (en résidence), femelle, croisé, 1an, ok chien/enfant
> Zul (en résidence), mâle, croisé berger, 1an, ok chiens, chats, enfants
> Mel (en résidence, normalement, réservée!!), femelle, braque allemand, 2ans, ok chiens/enfants (en cours de réservation normalement!!)
> Eric (en résidence), mâle, croisé griffon, 3ans, ok chiens mais il est jaloux
> Capi, mâle, croisé ba, grande taille, ok chien/enfant, 1an et demi
> ...

----------


## leecowboy

sur cette liste ou peut on trouvé les photos des toutous et description si ok chat chien.

merci

----------


## leecowboy

re moi   ::  

si j'ai bien suivie tout les chiens de la liste sont en photo en page 1 ?

----------


## FASTRE

on va y arriver

savez vous si SION est ok chats  ????

----------


## matitine

C'est pas compliqué pourtant   :fou: 

Voici le lien de tous les chiens (certains sont en fa sur ce lien)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 7546931234




Et sur facebook, ce n'est pas marqué s'il est ok chat...

----------


## matitine

Je crois que les deux derniers du liens sont nouveaux...

----------


## patricia

SION est tjrs à l'adoption.

Pour renseignements suppl.  faire mail  à      [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:67z7bshd]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:67z7bshd]

la personne vous renseignera volontiers.

----------


## FASTRE

plus beaucoup de personnes pour sauver les chiens de cette pereira

AIDEZ LES

----------


## ninouchka

SOS résidences saturées plus de places adoptions indispensables!!!!

----------


## patricia

chien   SALI  2 ans  x griffon  moyen

a été EUTHANASIE  mais a résisté,  a recu l'antidote...


Y A T IL     UNE    PERSONNE   pour lui    ???????????   il le mérite

----------


## matitine

> chien   SALI  2 ans  x griffon  moyen
> 
> a été EUTHANASIE  mais a résisté,  a recu l'antidote...
> 
> 
> Y A T IL     UNE    PERSONNE   pour lui    ???????????   il le mérite


  ::   ::    ok chien, chat enfant?

----------


## Vegane7

> Envoyé par patricia
> 
> 
> chien   SALI  2 ans  x griffon  moyen
> 
> a été EUTHANASIE  mais a résisté,  a recu l'antidote...
> 
> 
> Y A T IL     UNE    PERSONNE   pour lui    ???????????   il le mérite
> ...


Possibilité de lui faire un post à lui tout seul ?
Photo pour diff ?...

----------


## matitine

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fb ... 233theater

c'est lui.

C'est indiqué qu'il était en résidence.Dans ce cas, pourquoi a t'il été eutha??

----------


## matitine

> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=10150107269311234set=a.101500975469  31234.274042.575616233theater
> 
> c'est lui.
> 
> C'est indiqué qu'il était en résidence.Dans ce cas, pourquoi a t'il été eutha??


je retire ma dernière question, l'eutha date de fin février, il doit être en résidence depuis.

----------


## patricia

selon la liste de cette page 9, nous pouvons voir que  SALI  est en résidence.

J'ai trouvé un site ou il y a plusieurs photos de ce toutou. Il est OK  chiens. je vais rechercher et vous donnerez le lien.


On le voit dormir avec un enfant dans un lit,   donc OK  enfant.

Il est très beau.

Il mérite de  vivre.

pour plus de rens.   [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:449ttgvc]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:449ttgvc]  Leila tient a coeur de pouvoir placer ce toutou.

----------


## patricia

voila  : www.animalesrioja.org.   puis vous cliquez sur perros en adopcion,  puis encore une fois sur perros en adopcion.

il y a au moins 60 photos   sur SALI.  Il est très câlin,   vous allez voir.....  ca vaut la peine de jeter un coup d'oeil.

merci

----------


## Galgos

Oui Sali est en résidence, c'est un chien adorable, affectueux, facile à vivre, ok avec chiens, enfants, il attend de trouver une famille définitive qui pourra lui donner tout l'amour qu'il mérite.

La résidence est saturée, il faut absolument que les chiens qui y séjournent trouvent des adoptants rapidement, d'autres chiens parrainés sont en attente de place, c'est très urgent, le délai est très court, la perrera ferme fin mars, et malheureusement, ceux qui y seront encore, seront euthanasiés.

Parlez-en autour de vous, il faut des familles d'accueil pour tous ceux qui sont réservés, le temps de les préparer : après vaccination, il faut attendre 3 semaines pour les faire sortir d'Espagne, des familles d'accueil provisoire en Espagne, ou dans des refuges espagnols, est la seule solution pour les sauver.

UN ACCUEIL PROVISOIRE POUR LES CHIENS QUI SONT RESERVÉS A L'ETRANGER, le temps que leurs situations sanitaire et administrative soient finalisées.

PARLEZ-EN AUTOUR DE VOUS SI VOUS AVEZ DES CONTACTS EN ESPAGNE.   MERCI.

----------


## peluchon

> je suis dispo pour un covoiturage et prendre 3/4 chiots en FA mais je ne sors pas d'argent, car pour moi cela ressemble à une arnaque auxsentiments.
> Mais si on doit sauver alors je sauve !


Je suis bien d'accord avec vous  , le chenil ferme , il y a urgence ces chiens devraient être donnés, ce qui faciliterait grandement leur placement.Tout ça me degoutte vraiment .....

----------


## Galgos

Dauphin31 et Peluchon,

Juste une petite mise au point : Les chiens à sauver de toute urgence en Espagne pour cause de fermeture de la perrera, même s'ils sont donnés (ce qui est impossible), ne peuvent quitter l'Espagne sans être en conformité avec la loi :

- Vaccins à jour (3 semaines de délai après la vaccination)
- Identification obligatoire et passeport.
- Sous contrat d'association du pays d'adoption pour suivi.
- Stérilisation pour les chiens de plus de six mois.

TOUT CECI N EST PAS GRATUIT !!!!!

Et on ne peut céder un chien sans se plier à cette règlementation.

Maintenant dire que c'est de l'arnaque aux sentiments... Pfff.

----------


## chrystel33

Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec galgos moi aussi je suis bénévole pour des chiens d'espafgne et oui les adoptions sont chers et souvent plus que celle en france mais on a des frais il faut des tests pour les maladie du sud, remonter les chiens, le vaccin de la rage et on ne fait pas de bénéfice et on ne cherche pas a jouer sur les sentiments car si non on mettrait encore plus l'accent sur l'horreur de ce que ses chiens subissent et savoir que parfois ils sont trés traumatisés et doivent rester dans des fa longtemps avant d'etre adopter on fait au mieux sans bénéf et chacun peut choisir ou et comment aider 

Si vous avez besoin d'une fa vous pouvez me contacter en mp galgos

----------


## patricia

je vois    ::    certains toutous adoptés en Espagne, sont revenus au refuge....    ::   ::

----------


## Virginie31

Ce message pour remercier des personnes qui, comme Klavak ou Ninouchka, m'ont permis d'adopter Gemma !    :Embarrassment: k: 
Il faut beaucoup de temps et d'investissement pour arriver à aider ce refuge (sans compter les autres sauvetages...).
Cette obstination  a été payante, pour moi et ma petite chienne, mais ce ne sera malheureusement pas le cas pour tous les autres    ::  
Je pense qu'incriminer des personnes ou critiquer sans savoir, ne permettront pas de faire avancer les choses !!!
Avec toute la bonne volonté du monde, nous ne pourrons jamais empêcher la c... humaine, surtout au dépend des animaux    ::  
Encore merci à vous tous pour votre investissement à la cause animale    ::  
Surtout ne jamais se décourager : j'en suis l'exemple même !!!   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## saïma

y a-t-il un nouveau récapitulatif ?

----------


## chrystel33

Ca s'est le soucis des adoptions en esapgne
Peut on savoir les chiens qui restent a placer ?

----------


## matitine

Bon je refais une liste rapide. Je ne met pas les chiens en fa. Je mets que ceux qui sont en perrera (et qui ne sont pas réservés) et ceux en résidence.

Fire, male, 1an et demi, ok chien, croisé, moyen

Lost, male, beagle, 1an et demi, petit, ok chien et enfant

Pattty (en résidence), femelle, croisé,1an, ok chien et enfant, caline et gentille , petite/moyenne

Zul (en résidence) male, croisé berger, moyen, environ 15 kg, ok chien chat enfant, 1 an, très gentil

Capi (en résidence),mâle, croisé berger allemand, grand , gentil, ok chien et enfant, 1an et demi

Sion, mâle,11mois, croisé, grand, ok chien, très gentil, joueur

Aiss (en résidence), femelle, croisé mastin, sera grande, 2mois et demi, ok chien chat enfant

Aitta, femelle, 2mois

Dioni (a été adopté mais sera sans doute ramené) , mâle, croisé, 9mois

Athor, mâle, croisé ba et mastin, grand, 2ans, ok chien 

Bolt, a été adopté mais sera sans doute ramené, ils n'en veulent plus, mâle, croisé, 1an et demi

Karah (en résidence), femelle, pointer, 1an, moyen, gentille, caline, propre, obésissante, affectueuse,  un peu peureuse, ok chiens chats enfants, 

Axel, mâle, 4mois, setter/pointer,moyen, ok chien

Claus, mâle, 3mois, moyen croisé, ok chiens enfants

Cobu, mâle,3 mois, grand, croisé berger hollandais, ok chien

Cody, mâle,4mois, croisé berger hollandais, moyen/grand, 

Salim (en résidence), mâle,4mois, croisé, moyen, ok chien chat enfant, gentil, affectueux

Sali (en résidence), mâle, 2an et demi, ok chien enfant, croisé griffon, taille moyen, gentil, adore jouer

Jalis, femelle, croisé ba, 3mois, moyenne/grande, ok chiens

Tristan, mâle, 3 mois, croisé mastin, grand, ok chien

Vida est en vie. Elle je comprend pas, elle était morte, mais finalement non...Bref, j'ai posé la question

Keops (en résidence), mâle, 6mois, croisé, petite taille, ok chien chat enfant, très gentil, affectueux

Quéqué, chiot, moyen/grand, je vais chercher plus d'infos après sur lui

Rene et Edit, mère de 1an et son bébé femelle de 1mois, croisé labrador et mastin

Ziggy, mâle de 8mois, petite taille, croisé, 

Picasso, mâle, 1an et demi, podencco, moyen

Monet, mâle, 1an et demi, teckel à poil dur, petit

Dali, chiot mâle 3mois, bodeguero, ok chien, 

Fiti (en résidence), mâle, 1an, petite taille, croisé, ok chien

Emmet, femelle, 4mois, moyenne, croisé

Fontana, femelle, 7mois, petite taille, croisé

Portukan, mâle, 8mois, croisé, taille petit/moyen

Sirani, femelle, 7mois, petite, shitzu

Cassat , femelle, 8mois, petite taille, croisée

Medhi, mâle, 2ans, petite taille, bodeguero

Mada, femelle, 2ans, petite taille, bodeguero,

Capitan II (je cherche des infos après) avait été adopté, mais ramené

Kun, mâle, podenco,, gentil, ok chien chat enfant 1an (en cours d'adoption en espagne apparemment)

----------


## patricia

Si  pas   adoptés  jusqu'au  25 mars  :


Sirani

monet

fontana

portukan 




je les prends en F.A.

----------


## matitine

patricia, je t'aime    ::   ::  

tu en as parlé à leila?

----------


## matitine

Lost ne t'intéresse pas? Il est très en danger et il est petit aussi.

----------


## patricia

OUI  Leila   est au courant

----------

J'ai ouvert un fil sur le forum *SOS chiens de race réformés d'élevages* et donné par la même occasion l'adresse de la responsable ci l'adresse du contact Leila :
[email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:1thi2nr0]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:1thi2nr0]
+ ajouté la liste des chiens.
Un N° de téléphone peut-être ? (il y a tellement de pages)

----------


## viky

pour toutes demande d'adoptions,il y a un numero de telephone sur "adoptions sans frontieres" dans "nous contacté" ..

----------


## skapounkette

Nous avons renvoyé le questionnaire rempli pour Sion, est il bien arrivé? 
Merci    ::

----------

Je pense que c'est ce site ? 
http://adoptionsansfrontiere.e-monsite. ... 92080.html

en tout cas il est très bien conçu !

----------

A Skapounkette (j'espère que je l'ai bien écrit !): 
Elodie, Leila vient de me confirmer qu'elle avait bien reçu le questionnaire que tu lui as renvoyé ce matin, contrairement à celui que tu avais envoyé précédemment.

----------

*Pour connaître les chiens de cette fourrière restant à adopter à ce jour*, veuillez consulter cette pagne sur Facebook :
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 7546931234

La liste est en français et actualisée au jour le jour.

----------

PAGE !!!!   :?

----------


## louloue

bonjour

j'ai découvert cette urgence via le forum ba sans famille

je me suis proposée en fa pour une (vida ou une autre) chiot type ba.

j'attends d'etre contactée par l'assos

----------


## saïma

je suis contente de voir que les adoptions continuent !

Je me suis inscrite spécialement sur le forum Ba sans famille et celui de Diane et les délaissés de la St-Hubert pour les diffuser, mais en fait le problème était déjà connu !

l'asso Miga en Suisse va en chercher une 15 aine fin mars, sur le forum vous pouvez aussi les voir en photo !



 ::   ::

----------


## poilopat'

HELP
je suis FA pour une des chiennes de rioja, dossier accepté tout ça
je cherche à procéder au virement, mais ma banque est dans l'impossibilité de procéder à ce virement sans le nom EXACT du titulaire du compte à la caixa; les numéros ne suffisent pas, il faut impérativement le nom précis
je ne parle pas espagnol, et mes contacts-relais ne répondent pas pour l'instant....or ça urge
quelqu'un pourrait s'occuper de me trouver l'info précise?

----------


## skapounkette

> A Skapounkette (j'espère que je l'ai bien écrit !): 
> Elodie, Leila vient de me confirmer qu'elle avait bien reçu le questionnaire que tu lui as renvoyé ce matin, contrairement à celui que tu avais envoyé précédemment.


 :merci:

----------


## patricia

S.V.PL.       QUI  PEUT   REMETTRE  UNE LISTE  A   JOUR,

car l'on ne sait pas quels sont encore les toutous  à adopter  ::


merci

----------


## doggymiss

> S.V.PL.       QUI  PEUT   REMETTRE  UNE LISTE  A   JOUR,
> 
> car l'on ne sait pas quels sont encore les toutous  à adopter  ::
> 
> 
> merci






> *Pour connaître les chiens de cette fourrière restant à adopter à ce jour*, veuillez consulter cette pagne sur Facebook :
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 7546931234
> 
> La liste est en français et actualisée au jour le jour.

----------

Tout le monde, en l'occurrence bibi, n'est pas sur Facebbook   :?

----------


## doggymiss

désolée, je pensais que meme si on y était pas on pouvait y avoir accés    ::

----------

Hélas non, il faut s'y inscrire   :?

----------


## poilopat'

le post ouvert pour ces chiens sur le post de l'asso miga est très clair au contraire, et lisible sans inscription

----------


## doggymiss

un lien peut etre?    ::

----------

Doggymiss, qu'importe si je ne suis pas sur Facebook, j'ai transmis ce lien sur un autre forum     ::

----------


## doggymiss

> le post ouvert pour ces chiens sur le post de l'asso miga est très clair au contraire, et lisible sans inscription


http://sos-chiens-de-chasse.forumactif. ... ra-en-mars

voici le lien dont tu parles    ::

----------


## saïma

http://miga.forumactif.net/t1116-plus-d ... agne#17614

c'est ça le lien de l'asso MIGA qui va chercher une vingtaine de chiens fin mars.

----------


## patricia

Malheureusenment, la  petite   Cassat   qui devait venir en Suisse en F.A.   est partie au   ciel
 :kao7:   :kao7


C'est vraiment  injuste, à quelques jours d'être sortie de cette perrera.

----------


## skapounkette

C'est bien triste pour cette petite, si près du but... Je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelles pour Sion je guette mes mails...

----------


## skapounkette

> C'est bien triste pour cette petite, si près du but... Je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelles pour Sion je guette mes mails...


Sion n'est plus sur Facebook, cela veut dire qu'il a été adopté??

----------


## KLEIN Corinne

Il faut continuer à ce mobiliser des chiens sont encore à sortir avant qu'ils ne meurent par maladies ou euthanasiés alors appel
à toutes les bonnes ames qui sont sensible au sort de ses toutous !
Malheureusement je ne peux en prendre qu'un et si je pouvai j'en prendrai bien plus mais bon il faut que je sois raisonnable !!
Bon courage à toutes les personnes qui se mobilisent tous les jours pour les sauver !!!
En particulier un grand merci à Leila !! J'attend ma puce avec impatience !!!
 :amour:

----------


## matitine

alors, ya marqué que sion a une demande d'adoption, confirmation après la pré visite.
A savoir maintenant si c'est toi ou pas.

Je demande si tu veux

----------


## skapounkette

> alors, ya marqué que sion a une demande d'adoption, confirmation après la pré visite.
> A savoir maintenant si c'est toi ou pas.
> 
> Je demande si tu veux


Si tu veux mais vu que je n'ai pas été contactée par l'asso française je doute que ce soit moi ...

----------


## matitine

J'ai demandé on sait jamais.

----------


## winnie77

je suis fa pour une assoc en seine et marne, quels loulous y at'il encore à sortir, quels sont les conditions, y at'il des frais de sortie, merci

----------


## matitine

> je suis fa pour une assoc en seine et marne, quels loulous y at'il encore à sortir, quels sont les conditions, y at'il des frais de sortie, merci


explications + lien vers les chiens encore à sortir la

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id= ... 0291458145

----------


## Virginie31

Est-il possible de faire un copier/coller de facebook pour avoir accès au infos ?
 :merci:

----------


## matitine

difficile.

Je vais faire une liste des chiens qui ne sont ni adoptés ni en fa.

Je fais un opié collé de ces infos la :

"Pour toute adoption elle sera fera par une association du pays de l'adoptant, pour la sécurité du chien, son suivi, il est impératif que chaque adoption soit effectuée de cette manière

L'association française "Adoptions sans Frontières" s'occupera des adoptions en France, elle demande 250 euros ce qui correspond à tous les frais des chiens: vaccins,puce,passeport,analyses aux maladies méditerranéenes,castration/stérilisation (si le chien a plus de 6 mois si le chien adopté a moins de 6 mois alors elle devra se faire à la charge de l'adoptant quand le chien sera chez l'adoptant et qu'il aura atteint les 6 mois minimum pour être castré,stérilisé), le transport jusqu'à la frontière, une visite chez un vétérinaire
MAIS 200 euros si le chien espagnol ne vient pas castré/stérlisée (c'est le cas si le chien a moins de 6 mois)

Si vous ne pouvez pas adopter vous pouvez parrainer et sauvez ainsi la vie d'un chien,grâce au parrainage le chien pourra sortir de la perrera et aller dans une résidence et y rester jusqu'à être adopté, la résidence à Rioja est de 90 euros par mois
Voici les coordonnées bancaires de Animales Rioja:

Tout don sera le bienvenu

PAYPAL:animalesrioja@gmail.com

Bénéficiaire: Animales Rioja
La Caixa(banque)
IBAN: ES46 2100 2374 1002 0011 1451
BIC/CODIGO: SWIFT: CAIXESBBXXX
Paseo Saenz Porres /casa de las asociciaciones
code postale:26009
ville: Logroño La Rioja"

----------


## Virginie31

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## matitine

Fire, male, 1an et demi, ok chien, croisé, moyen

Lost, male, beagle, 1an et demi, petit, ok chien et enfant

Pattty (en résidence), femelle, croisé,1an, ok chien et enfant, caline et gentille , petite/moyenne

Zul (en résidence) male, croisé berger, moyen, environ 15 kg, ok chien chat enfant, 1 an, très gentil (attente confirmation adoption)

Sion, mâle,11mois, croisé, grand, ok chien, très gentil, joueur (attente confirmation adoption)

Aiss (en résidence), femelle, croisé mastin, sera grande, 2mois et demi, ok chien chat enfant

Aitta, femelle, 2mois

Dioni (a été adopté mais sera sans doute ramené) , mâle, croisé, 9mois (serait bien adopté? A confirmer)

Athor, mâle, croisé ba et mastin, grand, 2ans, ok chien (attente confirmation adoption)

Bolt, a été adopté mais sera sans doute ramené, ils n'en veulent plus, mâle, croisé, 1an et demi

Karah (en résidence), femelle, pointer, 1an, moyen, gentille, caline, propre, obésissante, affectueuse, un peu peureuse, ok chiens chats enfants,

Axel, mâle, 4mois, setter/pointer,moyen, ok chien

Cobu, mâle,3 mois, grand, croisé berger hollandais, ok chien (normalement részervé)

Cody, mâle,4mois, croisé berger hollandais, moyen/grand, (normalement réservé)

Salim (en résidence), mâle,4mois, croisé, moyen, ok chien chat enfant, gentil, affectueux

Sali (en résidence), mâle, 2an et demi, ok chien enfant, croisé griffon, taille moyen, gentil, adore jouer (normalement réservé)

Jalis, femelle, croisé ba, 3mois, moyenne/grande, ok chiens

Vida est en vie. Elle je comprend pas, elle était morte, mais finalement non...Bref, j'ai posé la question

Keops (en résidence), mâle, 6mois, croisé, petite taille, ok chien chat enfant, très gentil, affectueux (attente confirmation adoption)

Quéqué, chiot, moyen/grand, je vais chercher plus d'infos après sur lui

Rene et Edit, mère de 1an et son bébé femelle de 1mois, croisé labrador et mastin (apparemment, le bébé est adopté)

Picasso, mâle, 1an et demi, podencco, moyen

Dali, chiot mâle 3mois, bodeguero, ok chien,

Fiti (en résidence), mâle, 1an, petite taille, croisé, ok chien

Emmet, femelle, 4mois, moyenne, croisé

Medhi, mâle, 2ans, petite taille, bodeguero

Mada, femelle, 2ans, petite taille, bodeguero,

Capitan II (je cherche des infos après) avait été adopté, mais ramené

Deca (en résidence), femelle, 1an, setter anglais, ok chiens chats enfants, peureuse

Fiona (en résidence), 3mois, mastin (sera grande), ok chiens chats enfant, gentille affectueuse, joueuse

Eric (en résidence) mâle, croisé griffon, 3ans, joyeux, énergique, ok chien (mais est jaloux si l'autre chien est caressé)

N'hésitez pas à demandez des photos si intéressés par certains.

----------


## saïma

j'ai souvent lu que Fire et Lost étaient en danger d'euthanasie ! c'est vrai ??

continuons pour ceux qui restent !   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## winnie77

j'ai été voir tout ces pauvres malheureux, 

mais j'aimerais savoir s'ils peuvent etre prisen fa sous une autre asso, et est ce qu'il y a des frais de sorti pour l'asso qui les prendrait en charge


une fois que je saurais comment ça se passe, je pourrais en parler a la presidente, on ne sait jamais

merci

----------


## matitine

> j'ai été voir tout ces pauvres malheureux, 
> 
> mais j'aimerais savoir s'ils peuvent etre prisen fa sous une autre asso, et est ce qu'il y a des frais de sorti pour l'asso qui les prendrait en charge
> 
> 
> une fois que je saurais comment ça se passe, je pourrais en parler a la presidente, on ne sait jamais
> 
> merci


oui, on a même besoin d'asso car c'est pas évident. Et je crois qu"il y a les frais de sortie à prendre en charge par l'asso oui (si adoptant, fa..)

----------


## winnie77

ok, merci, et les frais de sortie sont de combien

----------


## matitine

> difficile.
> 
> Je vais faire une liste des chiens qui ne sont ni adoptés ni en fa.
> 
> Je fais un opié collé de ces infos la :
> 
> "Pour toute adoption elle sera fera par une association du pays de l'adoptant, pour la sécurité du chien, son suivi, il est impératif que chaque adoption soit effectuée de cette manière
> 
> *L'association française "Adoptions sans Frontières" s'occupera des adoptions en France, elle demande 250 euros* ce qui correspond à tous les frais des chiens: vaccins,puce,passeport,analyses aux maladies méditerranéenes,castration/stérilisation (si le chien a plus de 6 mois si le chien adopté a moins de 6 mois alors elle devra se faire à la charge de l'adoptant quand le chien sera chez l'adoptant et qu'il aura atteint les 6 mois minimum pour être castré,stérilisé), le transport jusqu'à la frontière, une visite chez un vétérinaire
> ...

----------


## matitine

Des chiens en plus




> Fire, male, 1an et demi, ok chien, croisé, moyen
> 
> Lost, male, beagle, 1an et demi, petit, ok chien et enfant
> 
> Pattty (en résidence), femelle, croisé,1an, ok chien et enfant, caline et gentille , petite/moyenne
> 
> Zul (en résidence) male, croisé berger, moyen, environ 15 kg, ok chien chat enfant, 1 an, très gentil (attente confirmation adoption)
> 
> Sion, mâle,11mois, croisé, grand, ok chien, très gentil, joueur (attente confirmation adoption)
> ...

----------


## winnie77

> ok, merci, et les frais de sortie sont de combien

----------


## matitine

> Envoyé par matitine
> 
> difficile.
> 
> Je vais faire une liste des chiens qui ne sont ni adoptés ni en fa.
> 
> Je fais un opié collé de ces infos la :
> 
> "Pour toute adoption elle sera fera par une association du pays de l'adoptant, pour la sécurité du chien, son suivi, il est impératif que chaque adoption soit effectuée de cette manière
> ...





> Envoyé par winnie77
> 
> ok, merci, et les frais de sortie sont de combien

----------


## margotte01

*Si ça peut aider, voici un récapitulatif des chiens qui restent à sauver :*

*Fire* grande urgence, en PERRERA
*Lost* grande urgence, en PERRERA
*Patty* en résidence
*Oker* en FA mais besoin d'adoptant
*Troby* en FA mais besoin d'adoptant
*Aiss* en résidence
*Aitta* à l'adoption
*Dioni* sera certainement ramené, a été adopté mais son maître l'a offert à un ami les bénévoles font leur maximum pour voir comment va le chien
*Bolt* a été adopté mais sera certainement ramené car les adoptants n'en voulaient plus, mâle croisé, 1 an et demi
*Karah* en résidence, URGENT
*Axel*, URGENT, en PERRERA
*Jenna* est en fa, femelle d'un mois ( peut être adoptée qu'à partir de 4 mois). Doit avoir deux mois maintenant !
*Leia* est en fa, femelle d'un mois ( peut être adoptée qu'à partir de 4 mois). Doit avoir deux mois maintenant !
*Salim* en résidence
*Sali*, en résidence, URGENT, mais peut-être réservé (à confirmer)
*Rufo* en FA
*Vida*, pas plus de précisions (se renseigner auprès de Leila)
*Kéops*, en résidence (attente confirmation/adoption en Espagne)
*Quéqué*, à l'adoption
*Picasso* est en perrera, URGENT
*Dali* est en perrera, URGENT
*Fiti* est en résidence
*Parschis* est en fa mais besoin adoptant, elle est sourde!
*Medhi* est en perrera URGENT!
*Mada* est en perrera URGENT!
*Saul* est en FA
*Deca* en résidence, URGENT !
*Fiona* est en résidence actuellement
*Eric* est en résidence mais besoin d'un adoptant!URGENT!
*Zul* est en résidence, adoption à confirmer après pré-visite!
*Rene* (la mère) a l'adoption et Edit a été adoptée en Espagne(réservée) confirmation après
pré-visite
2 chiots croisés mastin
*Pinki et ses bébés* en perrera!!!
mère de 1 an et ses bébés de 20 jours à adopter ensemble ils ne peuvent être séparés

 ::   ::   ::  *il ne reste plus qu'une dizaine de jours pour les sauver*  ::

----------


## margotte01

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ninouchka

::   ::   ::  

Une mère et ses 5 chiots sont en danger encore!!! 
Je confirme qu'il leur faut à eux 6 une famille d'accueil de toute urgence à savoir que l'association Adoptions sans frontières paiera les frais de sortie de ces 6 loulous.
 :merci:  :merci:  :merci:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## ninouchka

URGENCE ESPAGNE POUR CETTE MAMAN ET SES 4 BBS !!!!
Sauvez les,la perrera va fermer et tous les euthanasier!!!!!!!!!!
Pinki et ses bébés en perrera!!!

mère de 1 an et ses bébés de 20 jours à adopter ...ensemble ils ne peuvent être séparésAfficher la suite
URGENTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT Tous ces chiens sont à la perrera de Rioja (nord de l'Espagne), la perrera va fermer en mars!!! Donc tous les chiens (plus de 100) vont être euthanasiés s'ils ne sont pas adoptés,ils ont besoin d'adoptants principalement mais aussi... de famille d'accueil et de parrains qui puissent payer la résidence Pour toute adoption elle sera fera par une association du pays de l'adoptant, pour la sécurité du chien, son suivi il est impératif que chaque adoption soit effectuée de cette façon, L'association "Adoptions sans Frontières" s'occupera des adoptions en France, elle demande 250 euros ce qui correspond à tous les frais des chiens: vaccins,puce,passeport,analyses aux maladies méditerranéenes,castration/stérilisation (si le chien a plus de 6 mois sinon elle devra se faire à la charge de l'adoptant quand le chien sera chez l'adoptant), le transport jusqu'à la frontière, une visite chez un vétérinaire MAIS 200 euros si le chien espagnol n'est pas castré/stérilisé (devra se faire à la charge de l'adoptant quand le chien aura atteint les 6 mois) Si vous ne pouvez pas adopter vous pouvez parrainer et sauvez ainsi la vie d'un chien,grâce au parrainage le chien pourra sortir de la perrera et aller dans une résidence et y rester jusqu'à êter adopté, la résidence à Rioja est de 90 euros par mois Voici les coordonnées bancaires de Animales Rioja: Tout don sera le bienvenu PAYPAL:animalesrioja@gmail.com Bénéficiaire: Animales Rioja La Caixa(banque) IBAN: ES46 2100 2374 1002 0011 1451 BIC/CODIGO: SWIFT: CAIXESBBXXX Paseo Saenz Porres /casa de las asociciaciones code postale:26009 ville: Logroño La Rioja Si vous pouvez aider svp contactez-moi au plus vite, un grand merci site web bénévoles Rioja

----------


## keytaby

Jusqu'à quand a-t-on pour en reserver un ? 
Les chiens en résidence actuellement le sont jusqu'à adoption ou retourne-t-il en perrera une fois le mois écoulé ?

----------


## margotte01

"Si vous ne pouvez pas adopter vous pouvez parrainer et sauvez ainsi la vie d'un chien,grâce au parrainage le chien pourra sortir de la perrera et aller dans une résidence et y rester jusqu'à être adopté"

Donc je pense que le chien reste en résidence tant que quelqu'un paie la pension pour lui !

Les chiens en résidence ont donc besoin également d'être adoptés; d'autant que ça libère la place pour  un chien encore en perrera !

----------


## margotte01

> Jusqu'à quand a-t-on pour en reserver un ?


La perrera ferme au 31/03, donc ça devient URGENT pour les chiens encore en perrera : besoin d'adoptant (ou de parrain) !!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## matitine

> "Si vous ne pouvez pas adopter vous pouvez parrainer et sauvez ainsi la vie d'un chien,grâce au parrainage le chien pourra sortir de la perrera et aller dans une résidence et y rester jusqu'à être adopté"
> 
> Donc je pense que le chien reste en résidence tant que quelqu'un paie la pension pour lui !
> 
> Les chiens en résidence ont donc besoin également d'être adoptés; d'autant que ça libère la place pour  un chien encore en perrera !


c'est ca    ::    adopter les chiens en résidence libère de la place d'autant plus que la résidence est complète...Donc en cas de nouveaux parrainages pour des chiens, ils ne peuvent y aller (à moins que des nouveaux chiens aient été adoptés depuis cette nouvelle)

----------


## margotte01

> [color=orange]URGENCE ESPAGNE POUR CETTE MAMAN ET SES 4 BBS !!!!
> Sauvez les,la perrera va fermer et tous les euthanasier!!!!!!!!!!
> Pinki et ses bébés en perrera!!!
> 
> mère de 1 an et ses bébés de 20 jours à adopter ...ensemble ils ne peuvent être séparés


vu sur FB, *Pinki et ses bébés* sont sortis de la perrera, ont été sauvés par une spa de Pamplone !   ::

----------


## margotte01

*Vida* a été adoptée par sa FA espagnole ! Par contre *Tolas*, femelle de 2 mois 1/2 (en résidence) n'est plus reservée !

----------


## ninouchka

:Embarrassment: k:  Margotte  :merci:  pour cette bonne nouvelle concernant la mamounette et ses loulous.
Par ailleurs pensez bien toutes et tous qu'il faut sauver les chiens adultes également car au risque de vous choquer les chiots de 2 à 4 mois résistent moins bien voir pas aux conditions du refuge...
J'espère ne pas voir avoir toutes froissées.
Continuons malgré tout à leur trouver une solution à chacun d'entre eux.
 ::   :reverence:

----------


## ninouchka

FIRE très urgent,il est depuis des mois à la perrera et je n'ai aucune demande pour lui c'est URGENT

Sauvez les,la perrera va fermer et tous les euthanasier!!!!!!!!!!
Fire (est en perrera)urgent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

plus de photos:https://pi...
Afficher la suite
URGENTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT Tous ces chiens sont à la perrera de Rioja (nord de l'Espagne), la perrera va fermer en mars!!! Donc tous les chiens (plus de 100) vont être euthanasiés s'ils ne sont pas adoptés,ils ont besoin d'adoptants principalement mais aussi de famille d'accueil et de parrains qui puissent payer la résidence Pour toute adoption elle sera fera par une association du pays de l'adoptant, pour la sécurité du chien, son suivi il est impératif que chaque adoption soit effectuée de cette façon, L'association "Adoptions sans Frontières" s'occupera des adoptions en France, elle demande 250 euros ce qui correspond à tous les frais des chiens: vaccins,puce,passeport,analyses aux maladies méditerranéenes,castration/stérilisation (si le chien a plus de 6 mois sinon elle devra se faire à la charge de l'adoptant quand le chien sera chez l'adoptant), le transport jusqu'à la frontière, une visite chez un vétérinaire MAIS 200 euros si le chien espagnol n'est pas castré/stérilisé (devra se faire à la charge de l'adoptant quand le chien aura atteint les 6 mois) Si vous ne pouvez pas adopter vous pouvez parrainer et sauvez ainsi la vie d'un chien,grâce au parrainage le chien pourra sortir de la perrera et aller dans une résidence et y rester jusqu'à êter adopté, la résidence à Rioja est de 90 euros par mois Voici les coordonnées bancaires de Animales Rioja: Tout don sera le bienvenu PAYPAL:animalesrioja@gmail.com Bénéficiaire: Animales Rioja La Caixa(banque) IBAN: ES46 2100 2374 1002 0011 1451 BIC/CODIGO: SWIFT: CAIXESBBXXX Paseo Saenz Porres /casa de las asociciaciones code postale:26009 ville: Logroño La Rioja Si vous pouvez aider svp contactez-moi au plus vite, un grand merci site web bénévoles Rioja :http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/Home.html

----------


## doggymiss

FIRE !!!!   ::

----------


## keytaby

En fait il faut me corriger si je me trompe mais  il en reste 6 en perrera d'aprés le lien de facebook : Medhi  Fire Lost   Mada Axel et Dali non ?

 Et pour ceux en résidence y a t il un moyen de savoir jusqu'a quand leur séjour est payé ?

Et si on en reserve un aujourd'hui qui est en résidence est ce que sa place sera gardé jusqu'a ce qu'on puisse le prendre ? Et y'a t il encore des places en résidence ?

Et est ce que la résidence ferme aussi ou juste la perrera ?

----------


## matitine

Mada et Medhi sont réservés par une asso apparemment.

J'ai un doute pour Bolt

Aitta, je ne sais pas non plus ce qu'il en est...

Fire et Lost y sont.

Pour dali : "une dame m'a demandé je lui ai envoyé le questionnaire de pré adoption ensuite son dossier sera examiné et si tout ok une pré visite de câlée mais rien de confirmé pour le moment"
Donc peut-être une solution.

Aux dernières nouvelles, plus de place en résidence mais je ne sais pas s'il y a eu de places depuis.

Pour le séjour je sais pas, avec un peu de chances, les parrains acceptent de payer jusqu'à solution   :? 

Si tu en réserve un en résidence, il y restera jusqu'à son transfert, ca me parait logique non? A moins que j'ai mal compris ta question.

Le résidence ne ferme pas.

Je transmet tes questions pour avoir des réponses plus précises, ou pour rectifier des erreurs de ma part au cas où.

----------


## margotte01

> Mada et Medhi sont réservés par une asso apparemment.


  ::   merci de confirmer quand tu en sauras plus STP !

Fire et Lost, je pense à vous tous les jours !    ::    une asso pour eux aussi ça serait chouette !!!

----------


## matitine

Moi aussi, j'ai même envie de me proposer comme fa de dernier recours si ya pas de solutions au dernier moment pour eux deux...

----------


## matitine

> Moi aussi, j'ai même envie de me proposer comme fa de dernier recours si ya pas de solutions au dernier moment pour eux deux...


fin pour un des deux.

----------


## matitine

Voici la réponse :

"Léa

je ne sais plus combien il en reste encore en perrera car chaque jour ça change,beaucoup sont euthanasiés et les bénévoles ne les voient même pas

non c'est la perrera qui ferme une nouvelle ouvrira mais beaucoup plus petite donc plus d'euthanasies et les bénévoles n'ont aucun contact avec la nouvelle

beaucoup sont en résidence sans avoir de parrains

la résidence est pleine mais les bénévoles font leur maximum pour trouver des fa temporaires en espagne pr préparer les chiens et faire une zone d'isolement pour sortir ceux de perrera


Medhi et Mada peut-être une asso mais encore rien de confirmé je dois vérifier qui est cette asso

non Bolt n'a pas été ramené

non aitta est en résidence

j'espère avoir répondu à vos questions"

Bon contente (mais un peu inquiète pour Bolt), rassurée pour aitta aussi.

----------


## margotte01

> Voici la réponse :
> je ne sais plus combien il en reste encore en perrera car chaque jour ça change,beaucoup sont euthanasiés et les bénévoles ne les voient même pas


  :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:  pauvres petits anonymes qui n'ont même pas eu leur chance !!!! Reposez en paix au paradis des loulous !   :kao7:

----------


## Galgos

> Envoyé par matitine
> 
> Moi aussi, j'ai même envie de me proposer comme fa de dernier recours si ya pas de solutions au dernier moment pour eux deux...
> 
> 
> fin pour un des deux.


Que doit-on comprendre, un des 2, Lost ou Fire, n'est plus ?

----------


## margotte01

> Envoyé par matitine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par matitine
> 
> ...


Que néni ! Matitine disait juste qu'elle se proposerait éventuellement pour un des deux toutous en FA si rien pour eux à l'échéance !

"Fin" = "Enfin" pour un des deux, pas pour les deux !

----------


## matitine

> Envoyé par Galgos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par matitine
> 
> ...


C'est tout à fait ca! Désolé, ca portait à confusion en effet.

Je voulais bien dire "enfin pour un des deux". Les deux sont toujours en vie la.

----------


## patricia

Il y a év. une personne  pour LOST, à voir  après  visite  pré-adoption

----------


## matitine

tu as eu cette nouvelle où?    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Savvy

Il y a beaucoup de sites sur lesquels on parle de ces chiens là mais finalement on ne s'y retrouve plus.
Il en reste combien à sauver en tout à ce jour et lesquels (photos )?

----------


## patricia

Jason  n'est plus adopté

Pitty  n'est plus adopté

Mel  n'est plus   adopté

Keops  plus adopté

troby qui   a la leishmaniose n'et plus adopté

la dalmatienne qui est sourde  plus  adoptée

medhi et dali pris en charge par  spa espagnole

mada  en perrera

----------


## Galgos

C'est vrai que l'on ne s'y retrouve plus.

Comment as-tu eu ces dernières infos Patricia, par les bénévoles de la Rioja ? Il y a encore d'autres chiens qui seraient encore en perrera et qui ne sont pas dans ta liste.

AXEL, DECA, LOST, FIRE, QUEQUE, RENE, PICASSO, DIONI.

Si tu as quelques nouvelles pour eux, tu peux nous tenir au courant ?  Merci.

----------


## matitine

> Jason  n'est plus adopté
> 
> Pitty  n'est plus adopté
> 
> Mel  n'est plus   adopté
> 
> Keops  plus adopté
> 
> troby qui   a la leishmaniose n'et plus adopté
> ...


Jason Pitty je ne les trouve pas.

Par contre, il y en a des nouveaux    ::  

Tola, en résidence, femelle , 2mois et demi , croisé, taille moyenne ok tout, très gentille, affectueuse, adore jouer  (elle irait en belgique?)

Mel, en résidence, femelle, braque allemand, 2ans, ok chiens et enfants, beaucoup d'énergie, très gentille, joueuse

Bacco, 4mois, male, croisé, taille moyenne

Baldo, male, 9mois, croisé

Bamba, femelle, 8mois, taille moyenne

Carla, femelle, 2 mois, taille moyenne

Crisi, femelle, 6mois, petite taille

Donovan, mâle, croisé podenco, 1an

Fino, mâle, 4 mois, petite taille

Isabella, femelle, 1an, taille moyenne

Jari, femelle de 6mois, taille moyenne 

Madison, mâle de 5mois, taille moyenne, croisé

Margarita, femelle de 2ans, petit-mini

Moro, taille moyenne, 1an, mâle,

Paloma, podenco de 1an, femelle, 

Tobilanas, mâle, de 2ans

----------


## Galgos

Matitine,


Peux-tu me dire d'où tu détiens cette liste stp ?  Merci.

----------


## matitine

facebook. La dame en lien avec la perrera a actualisé l'album.

Tous les chiens en perrera ne sont pas dans cette dernière liste. Ce sont juste les nouveaux.

----------


## margotte01

> Envoyé par patricia
> 
> Jason  n'est plus adopté
> 
> Pitty  n'est plus adopté
> 
> Mel  n'est plus   adopté
> 
> Keops  plus adopté
> ...


cf http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/ ... ultos.html

----------


## patricia

Pour  M;ada, il y a effectivement  une asso  en allemagne, ainsi  qu'une dame  en suisse   qui se sont proposées

a voir ou elle ira

Keops   une demande en cours, et si pas adoption  viendra  en   suisse

SI  KEOPS   adopté ,   Jason  viendra à sa place en suisse.

Deca  tjrs en attente de réponse 

pitty  vient en suisse

Patty personne pour elle

----------


## margotte01

> Pour  Mada, il y a effectivement  une asso  en allemagne, ainsi  qu'une dame  en suisse   qui se sont proposées
> 
> a voir ou elle ira


*Mada* est réservée Asso "Lucky animals"

----------


## ninouchka

BELLE NOUVELLE FIRE EST ADOPTE EN SUISSE!!!!

----------


## ninouchka

Bonjour,

Je souhaite mettre également l'accent sur les chats qui font également partie du refuge de Logrono ...

Trisa (soeur de Merlin)

femelle de 8 mois très gentille


...Pour toute adoption elle sera fera par une association du pays de l'adoptant, pour la sécurité du chien, son suivi, il est impératif que chaque adoption soit effectuée de cette manière

L'association française "Adoptions sans Frontières" s'occupera des adoptions en France, elle demande: 150 euros ce qui correspond à tous les frais de préparation des chats: vaccins,puce,passeport,analyses aux maladies méditerranéenes,castration/stérilisation , le transport jusqu'à la frontière, une visite chez un vétérinaire


Voici les coordonnées bancaires de Animales Rioja:

Tout don sera le bienvenu

PAYPAL:animalesrioja@gmail.com

ou virement:

Bénéficiaire: Animales Rioja
La Caixa(banque)
IBAN: ES46 2100 2374 1002 0011 1451
BIC/CODIGO: SWIFT: CAIXESBBXXX
Paseo Saenz Porres /casa de las asociciaciones
code postale:26009
ville: Logroño La Rioja



site web bénévoles Rioja :http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/Home.html

Si vous pouvez aider svp contactez-moi au plus vite la perrera de Rioja doit fermer en mars! un grand merciAfficher la suite
Tous ces chats sont des rescapés de la perrera de Rioja,ils sont en famille d'accueil temporairement mais tous ont besoin d'adoptants Toute adoption se fera obligatoirement par une association du pays de l'adoptant Ils viendront tous avec tous les vaccin...s,analyses,puce,passeport,castrés/stérilisés (pour ceux de 6 mois et plus) ceux de moins de 6 mois devonr être obligatoirement castrés/stérilisés à la charge de l'adoptant quand ils auront l'âge Tout don est le bienvenue PAYPAL de l'association "Animales Rioja" :animalesrioja@gmail.com Bénéficiaire: Animales Rioja La Caixa(banque) IBAN: ES46 2100 2374 1002 0011 1451 BIC/CODIGO: SWIFT: CAIXESBBXXX Paseo Saenz Porres /casa de las asociciaciones code postale:26009 ville: Logroño La RiojaAfficher la suite

----------


## ninouchka

Fino est en perrera

mâle de 4 mois

petite taille
...

Pour toute adoption elle sera fera par une association du pays de l'adoptant, pour la sécurité du chien, son suivi, il est impératif que chaque adoption soit effectuée de cette manière

L'association française "Adoptions sans Frontières" s'occupera des adoptions en France, elle demande: 250 euros ce qui correspond à tous les frais des chiens: vaccins,puce,passeport,analyses aux maladies méditerranéenes,castration/stérilisation (si le chien a plus de 6 mois si le chien adopté a moins de 6 mois alors elle devra se faire à la charge de l'adoptant quand le chien sera chez l'adoptant et qu'il aura atteint les 6 mois minimum pour être castré,stérilisé), le transport jusqu'à la frontière, une visite chez un vétérinaire

MAIS 200 euros si le chien espagnol ne vient pas castré/stérlisée (c'est le cas si le chien a moins de 6 mois)

Si vous ne pouvez pas adopter vous pouvez parrainer et sauvez ainsi la vie d'un chien,grâce au parrainage le chien pourra sortir de la perrera et aller dans une résidence et y rester jusqu'à être adopté, la résidence à Rioja est de 90 euros par mois
Voici les coordonnées bancaires de Animales Rioja:

Tout don sera le bienvenu

PAYPAL:animalesrioja@gmail.com

Bénéficiaire: Animales Rioja
La Caixa(banque)
IBAN: ES46 2100 2374 1002 0011 1451
BIC/CODIGO: SWIFT: CAIXESBBXXX
Paseo Saenz Porres /casa de las asociciaciones
code postale:26009
ville: Logroño La Rioja




site web bénévoles Rioja :http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/Home.html


Comme ils sont à la perrera il est parfois difficile pour les bénévoles de Rioja de tester leur entente avec les chats,enfants,quand les bénévoles connaissent leur entente, caractère nous l'indiquerons sous la photo

Pour être famille d'accueil, la fa devra payer les frais car les bénévoles n'ont pas d'argent, en plus il y a 100 chiens et un chien doit obligatoirement venir parfaitement en règle pour sortir d'Espagne et entrer dans un autre pays

Si vous pouvez aider svp contactez-moi au plus vite la perrera de Rioja doit fermer en mars! un grand merciAfficher la suite
URGENTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT Tous ces chiens sont à la perrera de Rioja (nord de l'Espagne), la perrera va fermer en mars!!! Donc tous les chiens (plus de 100) vont être euthanasiés s'ils ne sont pas adoptés,ils ont besoin d'adoptants principalement mais aussi... de famille d'accueil et de parrains qui puissent payer la résidence Pour toute adoption elle sera fera par une association du pays de l'adoptant, pour la sécurité du chien, son suivi il est impératif que chaque adoption soit effectuée de cette façon, L'association "Adoptions sans Frontières" s'occupera des adoptions en France, elle demande 250 euros ce qui correspond à tous les frais des chiens: vaccins,puce,passeport,analyses aux maladies méditerranéenes,castration/stérilisation (si le chien a plus de 6 mois sinon elle devra se faire à la charge de l'adoptant quand le chien sera chez l'adoptant), le transport jusqu'à la frontière, une visite chez un vétérinaire MAIS 200 euros si le chien espagnol n'est pas castré/stérilisé (devra se faire à la charge de l'adoptant quand le chien aura atteint les 6 mois) Si vous ne pouvez pas adopter vous pouvez parrainer et sauvez ainsi la vie d'un chien,grâce au parrainage le chien pourra sortir de la perrera et aller dans une résidence et y rester jusqu'à êter adopté, la résidence à Rioja est de 90 euros par mois Voici les coordonnées bancaires de Animales Rioja: Tout don sera le bienvenu PAYPAL:animalesrioja@gmail.com Bénéficiaire: Animales Rioja La Caixa(banque) IBAN: ES46 2100 2374 1002 0011 1451 BIC/CODIGO: SWIFT: CAIXESBBXXX Paseo Saenz Porres /casa de las asociciaciones code postale:26009 ville: Logroño La Rioja Si vous pouvez aider svp contactez-moi au plus vite, un grand merci site web bénévoles Rioja :http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/Home.html

----------


## ninouchka

Autre chien: Margarita est en perrera

femelle de 2 ans

petite-mini
...

----------


## patricia

Margarita  viendra en suisse au prochain voyage,  et si  possible  Isabella

----------


## margotte01

*Isabella* réservée suisse
*Margarita* réservé suisse
*Fino* réservé en suisse
*Jason* réservé suisse
*Aiss* (en résidence) réservé Asso RPAC 

 :danse:  :danse:  :danse:

----------


## ninouchka

::   ::   :banane:  :saute2:   ::   :bulldog:

----------


## saïma

que devient l'amstaf femelle Vida ?

----------


## margotte01

> que devient l'amstaf femelle Vida ?



Si c'est de cette* Vida* là dont vous parlez, elle a été adoptée par sa FA espagnole  :kao2:

----------


## keytaby

Je viens de lire ce post sur le forum Miga;

"Hello les copinautes. Ce soir je viens vous faire part de ma grande tristesse: hier nous avons été chez un couple d'amis qui possèdent un beau bouvier bernois, et là nous avons constater que notre fils est allergique aux poils de chien. Nous avons fini aux urgences!

Cela veut dire que nous ne pouvons plus prendre de chien, et que par conséquent nous ne pourrons plus adopter Scru!

Je suis vraiment triste pour nous, mais plus pour ce pauvre loulou! Ne pas pouvoir lui offrir une 2e chance me crève le coeur! Devoir le laisser là-bas c'est horrible!"

Quelqu'un pour ce chien...
Il est ok chien et enfant !

----------


## Savvy

Que devient la petite Tolas (ou Tollas) qui était réservée puis plus.
Est-elle de nouveau réservée ?

----------


## margotte01

> Que devient la petite Tolas (ou Tollas) qui était réservée puis plus.
> Est-elle de nouveau réservée ?


sur FB,* Tolas* est toujours à l'adoption et se trouve actuellement en résidence !

----------


## patricia

l'amstaff  VALVI,  est en F.A.

Elle ne pourra pas être adoptée    à l'étranger, donc devra rester en Espagne

----------


## saïma

merci, j'espère que sera heureuse car j'avais l'impression qu'elle a été utilisée pour faire des petits !!!

----------


## ninouchka

POUR SCRU ON RELANCE TOUT DIFFUSION UN MAX MERCI!CAR IL EST PRET POUR LA SORTIE!!!GROSSE URGENCE  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :merci:

----------


## Savvy

N'oubliez pas la petite Tolas !! Une bouille à croquer

----------


## matitine

::   ::  

le temps presse, help!
il en reste encore beaucoup en danger!

----------


## huron13

possible de mettre la liste et photos de ce qui reste svp    ::

----------


## matitine

Il reste en perrera (je ne met pas ceux en résidence et en fa, j'ai pas le temps)

Bacco, mâle de 4mois taille moyenne, croisé (je le trouve vraiment mignon)

baldo mâle 9mois, croisé 

Bamba, 8mois, femelle, moyenne

Donovan, mâle, croisé podenco 1an

Madison, mâle de 5mois, croisé, taille moyen (il est magnifique je trouve)

Moro, mâle, 1an, taille moyenne

Paloma, podenco, femelle 1an

Tobilanas, mâle, 2ans, moyen

Yuva et Zaira, femelle, 1mois et demi, taille petite



J'ai pas le temps pour les photos, si quelqu'un peut le faire! Sinon, j'essaierai ce soir!

----------


## huron13

merci   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## matitine

J'ai oublié!!

Axel, male de 4mois, setter/pointer, moyen, ok chien!!!!

----------


## margotte01

Je vous transmets un message de Leila "La perrera ferme officiellement ce jeudi le 31 mars c'est la date qu'ils ont donné aux bénévoles après les béné ne savent pas ce qui va se
passer avec les chiens restants, bon il faut savoir qu'il y a environ 50 chiens par semaine d'euthanasiés à la Rioja et encore plus de chats,des chiens dont on voit jamais les photos,dans mon album il y a tous
ceux qui sont encore sauver: ceux en perrera en urgence et les autres qui sont en résidence,j'ai bien précisé sous chaque photo"

*Je propose de mettre les photos et les descriptifs de tous les toutous d'ici une heure ou deux, si ça vous va* !!!

----------


## ninouchka

OUI merci cela nous va très bien.   :Embarrassment: k:  :merci:

----------


## margotte01

*voici ceux que l'on peut encore SAUVER !!!!*!    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

URGENT URGENT URGENT URGENT URGENT URGENT URGENT

*Patty* (est en résidence)
plus de photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesri ... noMediano#
femelle croisée, 1 an, elle est ok chiens et enfants, elle est très gentille et câline

*Troby* sa fa ne peut plus le garder est en résidence mais besoin d'un adoptant
plus de photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesrioja/TROBY#
mâle, braque, 7 ans

Aina (adoptée) et *Aitta* à l'adoption!!!!!!!!!! femelle de 2 mois

*Axel* (est en perrera)URGENTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!
mâle de 4 mois ( ne viendra pas castré car il a moins de 6 mois), setter/pointer,taille moyenne, il est ok chiens

*Jenna* est en fa, femelle d'un mois, ok chiens, croisée

*Leia* est en fa, c'est une femelle un chiot de seulement 1 mois, elle ne pourra pas venir avant d'avoir au minimum 4 mois; elle est actuellement en fa, elle est ok chiens, elle est croisée.

*Salim* (est en résidence)Urgent, c'est un mâle de 4 mois, croisé, taille moyenne, il est ok chiens,chats,enfants

*Sali* (est en résidence), mâle de 2ans et demi, il est ok chiens et enfants, croisé griffon, taille moyenne
il est très gentil et adore jouer par dessus tout qu'on lui lance un jouet

*Rufo* est en fa mais besoin d'adoptant
plus de photos:http://picasaweb.google.com/animalesrioja/RUFO#
mâle griffon d'un an et demi, taille moyenne, il est ok chiens,chats,enfants; il est très gentil,soumis,affectueux

*Parschis* est en fa mais besoin adoptant elle est sourde!
femelle de 1 an et demi, dalmatien, taille moyenne 15kg
elle est ok chiens et enfants

*Saul* (est en FA) de nouveau à l'adoption, demande d'adoption confirmation après pré-visite

*Fiona* (est en résidence actuellement), femelle de 3 mois (ne viendra pas stérilisée car elle a moins de 6 mois), race mastin (sera grande), elle est très gentille, affectueuse, joueuse, elle est ok chiens,chats,enfants


*Eric* est en résidence mais besoin d'un adoptant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!URGENT
plus de photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesrioja/Eric#
mâle, croisé griffon, 3 ans .Il est joyeux et a beaucoup d'énergie, il est très obéissant mais un peu jaloux, il s'entend très bien avec tous les chiens mais si on le caresse et qu'un autre chien vient il grogne l'autre chien et se bat avec.
Il a vécu toute sa vie avec son frère,il est très jaloux par rapport aux caresses il n'a jamais eu un maître c'est pour cela qu'il est jaloux quand on le caresse et qu'un autre chien vient vers lui!
Donc un maître sans autre chien SVP !

*Zul* (est en résidence) mais besoin d'adoptant
plus de photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesri ... noMediano#
mâle, croisé berger,1 an, taille moyenne environ 15kg ; il est très gentil, il est ok chiens,chats,enfants

*Wallace* (le gris) et Thor (adopté), 2 chiots sont en fa (viendront seulement dès 4 mois)
croisé mastin, 2 mâles de 2 mois

*Tolas* (est en résidence actuellement), femelle de 2 mois et demi ( ne
viendra pas stérilisée car elle a moins de 6 mois devra l'être à la charge de l'adoptant quand elle aura l'âge), croisée,taille moyenne
elle est ok chiens,chats,enfants; elle est très gentille, affectueuse et adore jouer

*Georgina* est en fa besoin d'adoptant, femelle, sera de taille moyenne

*Mel* est en résidence besoin d'adoptant
plus de photos: http://picasaweb.google.com/animalesrio ... raMediano#
femelle, braque allemand, 2 ans; elle a beaucoup d'énergie elle est très gentille joueuse; elle est ok chiens et enfants

*Baldo* est en perrera, mâle 9 mois, croisé

*Bamba* est en perrera, femelle 8 mois, taille moyenne

*Donovan* est en perrera, mâle croisé podenco,1 an

*Madison* est en perrera, mâle de 5 mois, taille moyenne, croisé

*Moro* est en perrera, mâle 1 an, taille moyenne

*Paloma* est en perrera, podenca de 1 an, femelle

*Tobilanas* est en perrera, mâle de 2 ans

*Yuva* et *Zaira* sont en perrera, 2 femelles,1 mois et demi, taille petite

*Sru* est en résidence besoin d'adoptant, croisé, taille moyenne
très beau chiot aux yeux verts de 4 mois (ne viendra pas castré car il a moins de 6 mois)
Il a déjà passé 2 mois en perrera il est magnifique il a les yeux verts et est très gentil, il est ok chiens et enfants

*Hachi* et *Lachi* sont en fa mais besoin d'adoptants
hachi (le marron) a 7 mois c'est un mâle et Lachi (le croisé labrador noir) a 11 mois
l'idéal serait une personne qui adopte les 2 car ils sont toujours collés l'un à l'autre, mais un adoptant chacun ça les sauve quand même...

*RAPPEL* :50 chiens et encore plus de chats sont euthanasiés chaque jour dans la perrera de Rioja...ne les laissons pas tomber, sauvons ceux qui peuvent encore l'être...*Demain, il sera trop tard (enfin le 31 MARS 2011 pour être précis !!!!!!)*

----------


## margotte01

*Et ...les bonnes nouvelles du jour* :

*Oker* adopté en Espagne
*Crisi* sauvée aussi
*Jari* réservé MIGA (que le ou la responsable se dénonce Wink !)
*Carla* réservée Asso RPAC (France)
*Deca* (en résidence) réservée pour adoption
*Lost* (en perrera)peut-être une fa pour lui, attente de la pré visite pour confirmation
*Bacco est en perrera!!réservé Miga (le responsable de cette grande joie SVP ?!!)
Quéqué* sauvé lui aussi !!

ON SE MOBILISE POUR SAUVER leurs copains d'infortune dont je viens de mettre les photos !!!!
  "*Toi + moi + eux + tout ceux qui le veulent....plus lui, plus elle, plus tout ce qui sont seuls...allez, venez et entrez dans ce monde, allez venez...." ensemble pour les sauver !!!!!*

----------


## ninouchka

Excusez moi mais les urgences sont pour BAMBA DONOVAN et ceux qui les suivent dans votre liste.
En effet les précédents sont écartés de l'euthanasie par contre ceux que je cite ne le sont pas car plus de place en résidence et ni de demandes pour le moment comme FA ou adoptions.  :essuie:  :essuie:  :essuie:  :essuie:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:

----------


## margotte01

> Excusez moi mais les urgences sont pour BAMBA DONOVAN et ceux qui les suivent dans votre liste.
> En effet les précédents sont écartés de l'euthanasie par contre ceux que je cite ne le sont pas car plus de place en résidence et ni de demandes pour le moment comme FA ou adoptions.  :essuie:  :essuie:  :essuie:  :essuie:  lusun:  oignee:


*VRAI, les chiens en PERRERA sont les plus en danger car l'euthanasie est imminente*; n'empêche que si Leila à laisser les autres sur sa page FB (en FA et en résidence) c'est que rien ne garantie leur avenir...

J'ai copié/collé le lien FB des chiens à sauver tel qu'il est présenté ! A chacun de voir...

A noter que pour les chiens en résidence, rien est garanti car si ils ne sont plus parrainés alors que vont-ils advenir ???

----------


## matitine

> Excusez moi mais les urgences sont pour BAMBA DONOVAN et ceux qui les suivent dans votre liste.
> En effet les précédents sont écartés de l'euthanasie par contre ceux que je cite ne le sont pas car plus de place en résidence et ni de demandes pour le moment comme FA ou adoptions.  :essuie:  :essuie:  :essuie:  :essuie:  lusun:  oignee:


exact, ceux en résidence, nous disponsons d'un peu plus de temps dans l'immédiat quand même!

----------


## matitine

Ceux en perrera sont donc :


*Axel* (est en perrera)URGENTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!
mâle de 4 mois ( ne viendra pas castré car il a moins de 6 mois), setter/pointer,taille moyenne, il est ok chiens


*Baldo* est en perrera, mâle 9 mois, croisé

*Bamba* est en perrera, femelle 8 mois, taille moyenne

*Donovan* est en perrera, mâle croisé podenco,1 an

*Madison* est en perrera, mâle de 5 mois, taille moyenne, croisé

*Moro* est en perrera, mâle 1 an, taille moyenne

*Paloma* est en perrera, podenca de 1 an, femelle

*Tobilanas* est en perrera, mâle de 2 ans

*Yuva* et *Zaira* sont en perrera, 2 femelles,1 mois et demi, taille petite

[

----------


## hatchiko

la date d'euthanasie du 31/03 est confirmée? 
sont recherchés FA, prise en charge assos, parrains/marraines,...? 

si pas de solution trouvée à temps, peuvent ils être accueillis par d'autres refuges?

----------


## lucky_lucky

En gros c'est 250 euros (à la base 180 sur la 1ère page? je comprends plus trop...) + frais d'hébergement chez une personne qui gardera le chien pendant 3 semaines, le temps des vaccinations pour passer la frontière. 

Il faut donc compter dans les 350 euros le chien hors frais de déplacement ou co-voiturage?

Car mon amie qui est interessée depuis le début par Canna est toujours interessée, mais c'est vrai que je trouve ça quand même cher   :? 

Il nous faudrait un prix finale fixe pour cette petiotte 

 ::

----------


## lucky_lucky

Est-il aussi possible d'avoir des photos de Canna svp??    ::

----------


## doggymiss

> Est-il aussi possible d'avoir des photos de Canna svp??


je ne comprends pas bien il y a écrit qu'elle est adoptée ici!!  :suspect: 

http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/ ... pcion.html

----------


## saïma

Canna n'est pas dans la dernière liste des chiens à sauver que tu trouve dans la page avant !!!


une personne de Dalmatien sans Famille est intéressée par Paschis, ou doit-elle s'adresser ?

----------


## saïma

Canna est sûrement adoptée car la liste de Margotte est la dernière prise sur Facebook , de Leila Mornand.

la liste est aussi sur le forum Miga

----------


## lucky_lucky

> Envoyé par lucky_lucky
> 
> Est-il aussi possible d'avoir des photos de Canna svp??   
> 
> 
> je ne comprends pas bien il y a écrit qu'elle est adoptée ici!!  :suspect: 
> 
> http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/ ... pcion.html


Non on m'as confirmé encore la semaine passée que Canna est toujours là-bas mais elle est reservée pour mon amie. Ca m'as l'air très compliqué c'est pour ça que je demande des photos nouvelles    ::

----------


## delph2309

Cana est bien réservée, je suis le contact qui va la transporter. Ton amie peut-elle se mettre en contact avec moi, elle a dû recevoir mes numéros de téléphone par mail    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ASPA France

FA dans le 33 ... Possible??

----------


## ASPA France

Je me propose en tant que FA si c'est possible!

----------


## matitine

c'est super. C'est possible partout du moment qu'on trouve le covoit.

envoie un mail la : [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:8su19ove]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:8su19ove]

----------


## matitine

> la date d'euthanasie du 31/03 est confirmée? 
> sont recherchés FA, prise en charge assos, parrains/marraines,...? 
> 
> si pas de solution trouvée à temps, peuvent ils être accueillis par d'autres refuges?


oui la date n'a pas bougé.

Sont recherchés FA, assos, parrains, marraines, adoptants oui.

Je ne sais pas s'ils peuvent être accueillis par d'autres refuge, mais je pense que oui, car certains chiens ont trouvé refuge dans une spa de pamplone (pas sure du nom^^)

----------


## matitine

SoS

Il y en a encore des nouveaux!!!!

Voici le lien de ceux encore en perrera : http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 9384809507

pour ceux qui n'ont pas facebook les voici :



Ceux en perrera sont donc :


*Axel* (est en perrera)URGENTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!
mâle de 4 mois ( ne viendra pas castré car il a moins de 6 mois), setter/pointer,taille moyenne, il est ok chiens


*Baldo* est en perrera, mâle 9 mois, croisé

*Bamba* est en perrera, femelle 8 mois, taille moyenne

*Donovan* est en perrera, mâle croisé podenco,1 an

*Madison* est en perrera, mâle de 5 mois, taille moyenne, croisé


*Tobilanas* est en perrera, mâle de 2 ans

Jasmin, femelle de 9mois, taille petite, a une patte cassé, sera adoptable après qu'elle ait récupéré de l'opération de cette patte. URGENT

Monet 2, mâle de 1an, teckel poil dur, 

Lucky, mâle de 1an et demi, taille moyenne, a une blessure au cou (a été battu)

Dori, femelle de 10mois, croisé, taille moyenne

Guaje, mâle de 8mois, croisé, taille moyenne

Dracco, mâle, pointer

Rossi, croisé, mâle, 4mois, croisé berger basque

Angelica, femelle 1an, croisé sabueso (petite)

Caillou, mâle, 4 mois, croisé berger basque

Picassa, femelle, 1an, croisé podenco, petite

? (pas encore de nom), mâle de 1mois, taille moyenne

Bolton mâle de 1an, croisé chien d'eau, taille petite

Kinder, mâle de 2mois, croisé taille grande

Stuart, mâle de 1an, croisé, taille moyenne

Claudy, femelle de 6mois, croisé chihuahua, mini

Popi, mâle de 9mois, croisé, petite taille

----------


## margotte01

Matitine, tu veux que je m'occupe de mettre les photos des nouveaux ?

----------


## matitine

oui je veux bien merci

----------


## saïma

> une personne de Dalmatien sans Famille est intéressée par Paschis, ou doit-elle s'adresser ?




alors un mail ???

----------


## matitine

la :




> c'est super. C'est possible partout du moment qu'on trouve le covoit.
> 
> envoie un mail la : [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:3oqns8dp]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:3oqns8dp]

----------


## margotte01

> SoS
> 
> Il y en a encore des nouveaux!!!!
> 
> Voici le lien de ceux encore en perrera : http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 9384809507
> 
> pour ceux qui n'ont pas facebook les voici :
> 
> 
> ...


*Jasmin*, femelle de 9mois, taille petite, a une patte cassé, sera adoptable après qu'elle ait récupéré de l'opération de cette patte. URGENT

*Monet 2*, mâle de 1an, teckel poil dur, 

*Luck*y, mâle de 1an et demi, taille moyenne, a une blessure au cou (a été battu)

*Dori*, femelle de 10mois, croisé, taille moyenne

*Guaje*, mâle de 8mois, croisé, taille moyenne

*Dracco*, mâle, pointer

*Rossi*, croisé, mâle, 4mois, croisé berger basque

*Angelica*, femelle 1an, croisé sabueso (petite)

*Caillou*, mâle, 4 mois, croisé berger basque

*Picassa*, femelle, 1an, croisé podenco, petite

*? (pas encore de nom)*, mâle de 1mois, taille moyenne

*Bolton* mâle de 1an, croisé chien d'eau, taille petite

*Kinder*, mâle de 2mois, croisé taille grande

*Stuar*t, mâle de 1an, croisé, taille moyenne

*Claudy*, femelle de 6mois, croisé chihuahua, mini

*Popi*, mâle de 9mois, croisé, petite taille




 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ASPA France

Y'a-t-il des chiens plus en danger que d'autres?

----------


## margotte01

> Y'a-t-il des chiens plus en danger que d'autres?


la liste ci-dessus correspond aux chiens à la perrera donc tous ces chiens sont dans le couloir de la mort !!!

----------


## margotte01

*Kinder* est  réservé par l'association Miga   :amour:

----------


## matitine

J'enlève Axel, il est parrainé! Ainsi que Claudy qui est réservée par un asso.

Donc :




> SoS
> 
> Il y en a encore des nouveaux!!!!
> 
> Voici le lien de ceux encore en perrera : http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 9384809507
> 
> pour ceux qui n'ont pas facebook les voici :
> 
> 
> ...


*Jasmin*, femelle de 9mois, taille petite, a une patte cassé, sera adoptable après qu'elle ait récupéré de l'opération de cette patte. URGENT

*Monet 2*, mâle de 1an, teckel poil dur, 

*Luck*y, mâle de 1an et demi, taille moyenne, a une blessure au cou (a été battu)

*Dori*, femelle de 10mois, croisé, taille moyenne

*Guaje*, mâle de 8mois, croisé, taille moyenne

*Dracco*, mâle, pointer

*Rossi*, croisé, mâle, 4mois, croisé berger basque

*Angelica*, femelle 1an, croisé sabueso (petite)

*Caillou*, mâle, 4 mois, croisé berger basque

*Picassa*, femelle, 1an, croisé podenco, petite

*? (pas encore de nom)*, mâle de 1mois, taille moyenne

*Bolton* mâle de 1an, croisé chien d'eau, taille petite

*Kinder*, mâle de 2mois, croisé taille grande

*Stuar*t, mâle de 1an, croisé, taille moyenne

*Popi*, mâle de 9mois, croisé, petite taille




 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lucky_lucky

> Envoyé par hatchiko
> 
> la date d'euthanasie du 31/03 est confirmée? 
> sont recherchés FA, prise en charge assos, parrains/marraines,...? 
> 
> si pas de solution trouvée à temps, peuvent ils être accueillis par d'autres refuges? 
> 
> 
> oui la date n'a pas bougé.
> ...



Ok j'aimerai avoir la certitude qu'on peut prendre des chiots de cette fourrière pour les transférer dans une autre spa où ils seront en sécurité. J'aimerai savoir comment cela se passe au niveau du financement car 200 euros c'est l'adoption, mais de transférer?

Merci de votre réponse

----------


## keytaby

Quelqu'un serait interessé pour parrainer Bamba avec moi ?

----------


## saïma

reste 20 chiens en perrera, ça doit pas être insurmontable !!!

quelques Fa ou SPA ?

----------


## patricia

ON  REMET   TJRS    LE LIEN ,  IL FAUT   S'ADRESSER   A     [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:379c7ius]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:379c7ius]

Leila  Mornand,  c'est la personne responsable de ce sauvetage

----------


## matitine

> Envoyé par matitine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par hatchiko
> 
> ...


Je sais pas.

Envoie un mail à l'adresse donnée par patricia pour demander.

----------


## ASPA France

*Je peux peut être prendre en FA sur bordeaux le petit noir "sans nom" ou bien Kinder. 
Personne encore pour eux?*

----------


## matitine

> *Kinder* est  réservé par l'association Miga   :amour:


par contre, n'hésite pas à demander pour celui sans nom à l'adresse mail donnée!

----------


## matitine

Par contre, je pense que le chien sans nom est trop jeune pour venir en france. Mais sinon, ya d'autres chiots, et puis demande quand même au cas où!! Je crois qu'il s'appelle Chance. Une personne recherche des gens pour l'aider à le parrainer.

Je réactualise



Ceux en perrera sont donc :


*Baldo* est en perrera, mâle 9 mois, croisé

*Bamba* est en perrera, femelle 8 mois, taille moyenne

*Donovan* est en perrera, mâle croisé podenco,1 an

*Madison* est en perrera, mâle de 5 mois, taille moyenne, croisé


*Tobilanas* est en perrera, mâle de 2 ans

[/quote]*Jasmin*, femelle de 9mois, taille petite, a été opérée de sa patte cassée hier, est chez le véto en attendant son rétablissement.

*Dori*, femelle de 10mois, croisé, taille moyenne

*Guaje*, mâle de 8mois, croisé, taille moyenne

*Dracco*, mâle, pointer

*Rossi*, croisé, mâle, 4mois, croisé berger basque

*Angelica*, femelle 1an, croisé sabueso (petite)

*Caillou*, mâle, 4 mois, croisé berger basque

*Picassa*, femelle, 1an, croisé podenco, petite

*? (pas encore de nom)*, mâle de 1mois, taille moyenne

*Bolton* mâle de 1an, croisé chien d'eau, taille petite


*Stuar*t, mâle de 1an, croisé, taille moyenne

*Claudy*, femelle de 6mois, croisé chihuahua, mini

*Popi*, mâle de 9mois, croisé, petite taille




Certains chiens n'ont rien de rien c'est affreux!!

----------


## ASPA France

Oh c'est fou !! A l'instant je viens de dire à mon ami, si il vient chez nous on lappellera *Chance* ! 
 :amour3:

----------


## matitine

> Oh c'est fou !! A l'instant je viens de dire à mon ami, si il vient chez nous on lappellera *Chance* ! 
>  :amour3:


tu avais envoyé le mail? Ils t'ont répondu?

----------


## ASPA France

ils ne m'ont pas encore repondu ...

----------


## matitine

D'accord, tu veux absolument celui sans nom ou un autre?

----------


## matitine

> Par contre, je pense que le chien sans nom est trop jeune pour venir en france. Mais sinon, ya d'autres chiots, et puis demande quand même au cas où!! Je crois qu'il s'appelle Chance. Une personne recherche des gens pour l'aider à le parrainer.
> 
> Je réactualise
> 
> 
> 
> Ceux en perrera sont donc :
> 
> 
> ...


*Jasmin*, femelle de 9mois, taille petite, a été opérée de sa patte cassée hier, est chez le véto en attendant son rétablissement.

*Dori*, femelle de 10mois, croisé, taille moyenne

*Guaje*, mâle de 8mois, croisé, taille moyenne

*Dracco*, mâle, pointer

*Rossi*, croisé, mâle, 4mois, croisé berger basque

*Angelica*, femelle 1an, croisé sabueso (petite)

*Caillou*, mâle, 4 mois, croisé berger basque

*Picassa*, femelle, 1an, croisé podenco, petite

*? (pas encore de nom)*, mâle de 1mois, taille moyenne

*Bolton* mâle de 1an, croisé chien d'eau, taille petite


*Stuar*t, mâle de 1an, croisé, taille moyenne

*Popi*, mâle de 9mois, croisé, petite taille




Certains chiens n'ont rien de rien c'est affreux!![/quote]

j'avais oublié d'enlever Claudy   ::

----------


## brigit33

> Quelqu'un serait interessé pour parrainer Bamba avec moi ?



Parrainer Bamba ça représente quoi? Lui payer ses frais de sortie?

----------


## delph2309

Des infos sur Madison ? rien pour lui je vois...

----------


## matitine

> Envoyé par keytaby
> 
> Quelqu'un serait interessé pour parrainer Bamba avec moi ?
> 
> 
> 
> Parrainer Bamba ça représente quoi? Lui payer ses frais de sortie?



Ca veut dire payer 90euros par mois pour que le chien puisse aller en résidence le temps de son adoption. Ca le sort donc de la perrera et du danger d'eutha. Si vous payez à plusieurs, vous réduisez les frais forcément




> Des infos sur Madison ? rien pour lui je vois...


Pour le moment, rien en effet.




News : la ptite chance va sans doute être parrainée.

----------


## brigit33

_




 Envoyé par matitine






 Envoyé par brigit33






 Envoyé par keytaby

Quelqu'un serait interessé pour parrainer Bamba avec moi ?



Parrainer Bamba ça représente quoi? Lui payer ses frais de sortie?






Ca veut dire payer 90euros par mois pour que le chien puisse aller en résidence le temps de son adoption. Ca le sort donc de la perrera et du danger d'eutha. Si vous payez à plusieurs, vous réduisez les frais forcément


Je suis ok pour payer 1 mois de pension pour Bamba (ou un  autre si keytaby s'occupe de Bamba). À voir pour la suite ....Comment on fait? Est-ce qu'on peut payer à une asso en france qui s'en rétrocède ensuite, ou il faut directement s'adresser en Espagne? je ne parle pas espagnol ....

On peut suivre le sort du chien après?

_

----------


## Maeva07

Nous voulons prendre Kinder en FA , mais nous pouvons debourssé 1euro pour le transport jusqu'ici mais on peut le prendre des demain
CDT

----------


## Maeva07

Nous voulons prendre Kinder en FA , mais nous pouvons debourssé 1euro pour le transport jusqu'ici mais on peut le prendre des demain
CDT

----------


## Maeva07

si une association peut avancé l'argent pour le transport ...

----------


## margotte01

> Nous voulons prendre Kinder en FA , mais nous pouvons debourssé 1euro pour le transport jusqu'ici mais on peut le prendre des demain
> CDT


margotte01 a écrit:
*Kinder est réservé par l'association Miga* 


Réservé depuis hier !!!

Mais il y en à d'autres à sauver !!!

----------


## siju

Bonjour,
J'arrive juste et je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de passer par la case "présentation" (ce sera fait ce soir) mais j'aimerais parrainer le chiot d'un mois qui n'a pas encore de nom. Comment faut-il procéder? Merci de me renseigner.

----------


## keytaby

Brigitt 33 je t'ai mp pour Bamba

----------


## siju

Oupsssssssss je n'avais pas vu qu'il était fort demandé ce petit noiraud    ::    si je peux partager le parrainage avec qqn, je peux reporter un demi parrainage sur rossi.

----------


## keytaby

Je viens de voir sur Facebook que Bamba est reservépar Miga
Ceux qui reste à parrainer si je ne me trompe pas sont;

Baldo, Draco, Guaje, Le ptit sans nom, Bolton, Stuart, Popi.

----------


## brigit33

> Je viens de voir sur Facebook que Bamba est reservépar Miga
> Ceux qui reste à parrainer si je ne me trompe pas sont;
> 
> Baldo, Draco, Guaje, Le ptit sans nom, Bolton, Stuart, Popi.


Je crois que le petit sans nom est réservé aussi.
Je t'ai répondu en MP. Tu es d'accord?

Pour moi le ou les chiens importent peu, l'essentiel c'est d'en sortir le plus possible.

----------


## matitine

Pleins de chiens en moins!!

Je réactualise



Ceux en perrera sont donc :


*Baldo* est en perrera, mâle 9 mois, croisé


*Guaje*, mâle de 8mois, croisé, taille moyenne


*Bolton* mâle de 1an, croisé chien d'eau, taille petite


*Stuar*t, mâle de 1an, croisé, taille moyenne

*Popi*, mâle de 9mois, croisé, petite taille




Certains chiens n'ont rien de rien c'est affreux!![/quote]

j'avais oublié d'enlever Claudy   ::  [/quote]

[quote=brigit33]_




 Envoyé par matitine






 Envoyé par brigit33





			
				Quelqu'un serait interessé pour parrainer Bamba avec moi ?
			
		


Parrainer Bamba ça représente quoi? Lui payer ses frais de sortie?



Ca veut dire payer 90euros par mois pour que le chien puisse aller en résidence le temps de son adoption. Ca le sort donc de la perrera et du danger d'eutha. Si vous payez à plusieurs, vous réduisez les frais forcément


Je suis ok pour payer 1 mois de pension pour Bamba (ou un  autre si keytaby s'occupe de Bamba). À voir pour la suite ....Comment on fait? Est-ce qu'on peut payer à une asso en france qui s'en rétrocède ensuite, ou il faut directement s'adresser en Espagne? je ne parle pas espagnol ....

On peut suivre le sort du chien après?


"Si vous ne pouvez pas adopter vous pouvez parrainer et sauvez ainsi la vie d'un chien,grâce au parrainage le chien pourra sortir de la perrera et aller dans une résidence et y rester jusqu'à être adopté, la résidence à Rioja est de 90 euros par mois
Voici les coordonnées bancaires de Animales Rioja:

Tout don sera le bienvenu

PAYPAL:animalesrioja@gmail.com

Bénéficiaire: Animales Rioja
La Caixa(banque)
IBAN: ES46 2100 2374 1002 0011 1451
BIC/CODIGO: SWIFT: CAIXESBBXXX
Paseo Saenz Porres /casa de las asociciaciones
code postale:26009
ville: Logroño La Rioja"

et dans le mail tu écris : "Apadrinamiento + le nom du chien" (et quand tu l'as fait, tu me dis quel chien tu parraine pour que je puisse direct le transmettre. )

Pour les nouvelles, je pense que est possible d'en avoir oui.
_

----------


## nisivi

je  peux prendre popy en FA. j'accepte d'avancer les frais véto et de transport.

----------


## matitine

Je transmet, ce serait super!

----------


## matitine

elle vient de me dire d'envoyer un mail la : [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:3r1s2kdf]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:3r1s2kdf]
Donne moi ton nom par mp. Tu as facebook?

----------


## matitine

> elle vient de me dire d'envoyer un mail la : [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:ed8ajc2v]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:ed8ajc2v]
> Donne moi ton nom par mp. Tu as facebook?


J'en ai parlé avec celle qui s'en occupe, j'attend d'avoir ton mail, ou mieux ton facebook, pour que vous puissiez en parler direct.

----------


## brigit33

J'envoie un parrainage pour Stuart. Je confirmerai quand ce sera passé.

----------


## brigit33

Ça y est pour Stuart



[color=red]Montant : 90,00 EUR
Date de la transaction : 30 mars 2011
Numéro de transaction : 3BJ59929EH6394011

Objet : Rioja

Message : 
Apadrinamiento Stuart Pour 1 mois de pension. Bonne réception Brigitte R

----------


## keytaby

J'ai envoyé ma part pour Baldo et Brigitt33 envoi le reste

Brigitt33 tu confirmes pour baldo ?!

----------


## matitine

> Ça y est pour Stuart
> 
> 
> 
> [color=red]Montant : 90,00 EUR
> Date de la transaction : 30 mars 2011
> Numéro de transaction : 3BJ59929EH6394011
> 
> Objet : Rioja
> ...


merci    ::

----------


## margotte01

Et *Monet 2* ????

----------


## margotte01

> Et *Monet 2* ????


[hr:v7i0tefp][/hr:v7i0tefp]

excuse !!! Je viens de voir qu'il est en FA

----------


## brigit33

> J'ai envoyé ma part pour Baldo et Brigitt33 envoi le reste
> 
> Brigitt33 tu confirmes pour baldo ?!


C'est fait, j'ai envoyé le complément

----------


## matitine

super les filles, vous avez bien précisé pour quel chien?

Je le transmet

----------


## keytaby

Il reste à parrainer Guaje et Bolton c'est ca ? 

Une bonne ame svp.....   ::

----------


## matitine

et popi on sait jamais...

Pour le ptit d'un mois, apparemment cela n'est pas complètement confirmé encore, mais j'ai bon espoir, ce genre de chiot a en général pas mal de succès   ::

----------


## matitine

Et il y a quelqu'un qui voulait parrainer le petit aussi donc bon, j'attends des news....

----------


## margotte01

Merci Matitine et merci à tout le monde pour les loulous..... je respire un peu mieux   :merci:

----------


## Eisenheima

Bon j'arrive après la guerre ! Mais je viens de voir le lien que l'on m'avait envoyé! 
Toute assomée je regarde la date on ets 30 mars T_T
Donc avec le coeur sérré je viens demander un pu ou en est le topo -_- ...

En gros? qui n'est pas encore sauvé? 
Qui est en france près à l'adoption? 
car j'ai une fille dans mes contacts qui recherche un chiot ... je suis en train de la motiver à adopter en refuge ou en sauvetage!
Et quand j'ai vu toute ces jeunes bouille ... j'ai craqué !!!
 ::  
Merci de votre aide les gennnnsss !!!

----------


## matitine

toutes les marraines la, s'il vous plait, envoyez moi votre nom par mp avec le nom du chien que vous avez parrainé (on me le demande)

merci!!!


eisenheima. Beaucoup de chiots sont  sauvés, regarde à cette page ou la précédente mon dernier topo. 

Mais dans les chiots sauvés, il y en a énormément en résidence et pour lesquelles il faut encore trouver une solution puisque la résidence coute 90euros par mois, ca peut pas durer indéfiniment....Il y en a en fa aussi!

----------


## siju

Pour le ptit d'un mois, apparemment cela n'est pas complètement confirmé encore, mais j'ai bon espoir, ce genre de chiot a en général pas mal de succès   ::  [/quote]

Moi j'étais ok pour parrainer le petit mais apparemment je n'étais pas seule    ::    au cas où ... je suis là.

----------


## matitine

> Pour le ptit d'un mois, apparemment cela n'est pas complètement confirmé encore, mais j'ai bon espoir, ce genre de chiot a en général pas mal de succès


Moi j'étais ok pour parrainer le petit mais apparemment je n'étais pas seule    ::    au cas où ... je suis là.[/quote]

ok, tu as facebook? Si oui, quel est ton nom?

Si non, envoie un mail à l'adresse merci!!

----------


## siju

Euhhh je viens d'arriver sur rescue donc pas encore rôdée, je n'ai plus facebook donc j'envoie un mail à quelle adresse ? (mais non je ne suis pas blonde !   :humour:  )

----------


## matitine

et pour facebook?

j'attend une confirmation, apparemment, il serait parrainé (dsl de me contredire mais c'est délicat, beaucoup de gens gèrent et le temps qu'on se passe les infos, les validations, les confirmations et tout et tout....    ::    )

----------


## patricia

Concernant   le parrainage, il serait mieux de faire le versement  par  PAYPAL,  car les versements de banques suisses ou francaises  à la banque espagnole, quand les béné vont retirer l'argent,   la banque  leur prend  15 euros.

Les parraines servent  aux  frais de sortie de la perrera,  la nourriture,  la visite chez le véto,  vaccin,

Les toutous sortis ces 2 dernières sem, ne pourront  venir   si  F.A.  ou adoption  en Suisse que dans min  1 mois.  Donc, il faut nourrir  tous ceux qui n'ont ni f.a, ni adoption,  et ceux  attendus à  l'étranger  en attente du délai des vaccins.

L'argent fait cruellement défaut, vu que les béné ont loué un terrain à côté  de la résidence, afin de construire une quarantaine pour les derniers sortis de la perrera, car  il est impossible de mélanger les toutous  de la résidence  à ceux sortis ces jours.

----------


## siju

Ben oui, je comprends très bien, pas de souci. Je reste disponible au cas où.

----------


## matitine

> Ben oui, je comprends très bien, pas de souci. Je reste disponible au cas où.


mais mais ce qu'elle a dit ne t'empêche pas de parrainer, je me trompe patricia?

----------


## siju

Non non en fait je répondais à ton massage lol. Celui où tu disais que "le petit sans nom" semblait déjà être parrainé (on finira par se comprendre    ::    )

----------


## siju

oupsss message pas massage !

----------


## matitine

Il manque 40euros pour Guaje

----------


## matitine

Le chiot de 1mois, il manque 22euros50 qui seront versé demain, donc c'est bon pour lui.

----------


## brigit33

> Il manque 40euros pour Guaje


C'est le dernier?

----------


## matitine

Non, j'attend toujours des news pour popi, il avait une proposition ici...

Et il reste baldo!!!

----------


## matitine

donc dans le doute, si qqun veut parrainer popi!! Car même si la miss le prend en fa, il faudra patienter 3semaines je crois le temps que les vaccins etc soient fait, brref délai légal. Donc faut le loger en espagne en attendant.

----------


## keytaby

Brigitt33 et moi avons parrainé Baldo mais peut etre confonds tu avec Bolton ?

----------


## matitine

*Baldo* est en perrera, mâle 9 mois, croisé
un parrainage?

*Guaje*, mâle de 8mois, croisé, taille moyenne. Manque 40euros pour son parrainage.


*Bolton* mâle de 1an, croisé chien d'eau, taille petite. RIEN



*Popi*, mâle de 9mois, croisé, petite taille. Peut-être fa?






exat, j'ai confondu, je m'en suis rendue compte en faisant ce message   ::

----------


## Eisenheima

Caillou et Rossi ils sont ou actuellement ?   :hein2:

----------


## matitine

en perrerra, mais ils sont parrainé, donc ils iront en résidence   ::  

ils intéressent ton amie?

----------


## Eisenheima

Eh bien si je peux avoir des photos plus grandes et quelques infos brèves... je vais lui envoyé pour voir . 
Le chien serait en appartement, seul que 4h par jour. Et plusiseurs semaines (les vacances) dans une maison avec jardin .

----------


## matitine

Toute façon, ya au moins 20 chiots quoi    ::  

Pour le moment, les bénévoles sont débordées, donc je pense avoir du mal pour les infos, mais une fois que tout sera décanté, ce sera plus simple!

----------


## siju

je viens de verser les 40 pour guaje

30 mar 2011 	Paiement pour Animales Rioja 	 Terminé 	 ... 	-40,00 EUR

----------


## Eisenheima

Pas de problème. Tenait moi au courant =)
Et bonne chance à tous ces bénévoles. 

comment ça se passe dans des cas comme celui là en fait?    ::  
je pense que c'est pas trop le moment n i l'heure de poser ce genre de question mais je suis curieuse ^^

----------


## matitine

Merci pour le don!!!

Tu peux me donner ton nom par mp merci!!!! (pour qu'ils s'y retrouvent)

----------


## matitine

Tu as précisé le nom du chien dans le mail?

----------


## matitine

> Pas de problème. Tenait moi au courant =)
> Et bonne chance à tous ces bénévoles. 
> 
> comment ça se passe dans des cas comme celui là en fait?    
> je pense que c'est pas trop le moment n i l'heure de poser ce genre de question mais je suis curieuse ^^


je ne suis que l'intermédiaire, donc je pourrais pas trop te dire....
Mais en tout cas, je mettrais en lien avec ceux qui gèrent tout.

----------


## brigit33

touours rien pour Bolton? 
et la piste pour Popi?

C'est quand le dernier délai pour réagir? Ce soir ou demain?

----------


## margotte01

je prends connaissance  à l(instant qu'il reste juste *Bolton* à parrainer, j'ai trouvé qq'un pour le parrainer avec moi sur le site de MIGA mais moi je serai pas dispo avant 17 H (j'essaierai de me connecter entre 12 H 30 et 13 H) !
Donc j'ai laissé le soin à ma camarade de s'occuper de le signaler la présidente de l'assoc MIGA pour faire suivre l'info à Leila !
Pour le réglement, si c'est OK, faudra m'indiquer la marche à suivre pou paiment PAYPAL car j'ai jamais fais ça !
Merci !

----------


## siju

> Tu as précisé le nom du chien dans le mail?


Déso mais j'étais partie dodo    ::    Oui j'ai mis le nom du chien dans le mail et j'ai envoyé mes coordonnées à ninouchka.
Bonne journée.

----------


## keytaby

Et popi ?

----------


## keytaby

J'ai peut etre quelqu'un pour parrainer Popi je vous tiens au courant sitot que je sais.

----------


## matitine

*Bolton est adopté!!*[u]

Je cherche des infos pour Popi

----------


## matitine

> Envoyé par matitine
> 
> Tu as précisé le nom du chien dans le mail?
> 
> 
> Déso mais j'étais partie dodo      Oui j'ai mis le nom du chien dans le mail et j'ai envoyé mes coordonnées à ninouchka.
> Bonne journée.


des news?

----------


## lucky_lucky

> Envoyé par matitine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par hatchiko
> 
> ...


J'ai envoyé un mail a l'adresse indiqué pour sauver plusieurs chiots et les mettre dans des spa où ils seront en sécurité. Mais ils veulent absolument qu'on paye les 200 euros/chiots ou 250euros/chien + 90euros pension + co-voiturage.  Aucun rabais possible. Dommage...pourtant les chiens là-bas sont tous vaccinés sinon au niveau des maladies ils ne s'en sortiraient pas! Bref tant pis c'est dommage pour ces animaux...

Sinon cela fait plus d'un moins qu'on attend des nouvelles de Canna qu'on a reservée et toujours rien, aucune photos, on sait pas si elle va bien... normale depuis le temps??    ::

----------


## delph2309

Cana va très bien j'ai eu votre amie au téléphone hier pour discuter par rapport au co-voiturage....  :hein:

----------


## lucky_lucky

> Cana va très bien j'ai eu votre amie au téléphone hier pour discuter par rapport au co-voiturage....  :hein:


Oky super! Ouf!    ::  

Je vais voir mon amie en fin d'aprèm surement à la ferme    ::  

J'aimerai savoir qu'est devenu CAPITAN le beau Xberger (  :amour3:  ) de une année qui a été adopté puis réabandonné. Car l'assoc. MIGA prend un CAPITAN mais lequel?!

 :merci: 

Et des news de la fourrière?

----------


## siju

> Envoyé par siju
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par matitine
> 
> ...



Oui ninouchka m'a répondu que c'était ok, qu'elle avait transmis à Leila, la coordinatrice du sauvetage.
Merci    ::

----------


## brigit33

Toujours rien pour Popi?

----------


## keytaby

Pour lle moment mon contact ne m'a pas encore répondu alors je ne sais pas si elle pourra la parrainer... Est elle toujours en vie au moins ?

----------


## margotte01

Je cite :

Apparemment *Donovan* a été euthanasié (alerte reçue sur facebook cette nuit de la part des bénévoles)

Les bénévoles font ce qu'elles peuvent pour en sortir un maximum, c'est pourquoi il faut leur tenir les pouces ou prier ou ce que vous voulez qui puissent les aider dans leur énorme travail.... 

de Leila sur facebook:

"la perrera décide du sort des chiens je ne peux pas dire qu'ils sont tous sauvés c'est pour cela que je répète qu'il ne faut pas dire qu'ils sont tous sauvés rien n'est finit la perrera ferme mais ceux en résidence ont besoin d'adoptants et je ne sais pas le nom de ceux qui sont sortis aujourd'hui"

 ::

----------


## brigit33

Comment savoir pour Popi?

En fait on ne peut pas être sures qu'ils sont sortis d'affaire même si ils sont parrainés? 

Si ce n'est pas trop tard et si rien pour Popi, je veux bien participer aussi pour la pension. (je veux bien que quelqu'un partage avec moi ....) 

Attention , je ne serai pas joignable entre 17h45 et 21 h/ 21h30, alors si je dois participer et si ça ne peut pas attendre, dites le moi avant

----------


## margotte01

Suite échange avec Leila ce soir, elle est débordée, mais a eu l'amabilité de me répondre ceci :

"je ne sais pas si un autre chien (que Donovan) a été euthanasié je n'ai pas encore parlé aux bénévoles, je vais les appeler ce soir,comme je l'ai expliqué aux gens,
les personnes hier ont voulu parrainer massivement ce qui est vraiment merveilleux mais la condition des chiens de la perrera peut changer d'une minute sur l'autre, les bénévoles vont essayer
de tous les sortir mais si la perrera décide d'euthanasier un chien elle le fera elle ne demande jamais l'avis des bénévoles.
*Demain j'aurais plus d'informations et je pourrai dire ceux qui ont été euthanasiés,il faut aussi que les gens comprennent bien que même si un chien est parrainé cela ne veut pas dire qu'il est sauvé.
Oui il est à l'abri de l'euthanasie mais il ne peut rester à vie en résidence, et puis si 30 chiens sont en résidence et que les gens ne parrainent plus, je le sais car au début les gens sont motivés, mais après ils ne veulent plus  ou ne peuvent plus et bien comment vont faire les bénévoles? Aussi il faut absolument continuer la diffusion des chiens qui auront été sauvés ils auront encore plus besoin de diffusions*"

*"il y a surtout besoin d'adoptants, les fa aident beaucoup aussi ca c'est certain mais explique aux gens que même sils sont parrainés et donc en résidence qu'il leur faut absolument des adoptants
car déjà d'une les gens ne peuvent pas tous parrainer pendant des mois et de 2 le chien a besoin d'un adoptant"*

"Il y a des chiens qui sont en résidence depuis des mois et n'ont plus de parrains: Troby qui a la leishmaniose n'a personne et il a aussi besoin d'un adoptant (sa leishmaniose est contrôlé il peut vivre normalement) c'est un très gentil et beau chien il mérite un adoptant, Eric n'a rien et j'ai jamais eu de demande pour lui pourtant si beau et gentil"   ::  

"je ne sais pas pour les nouveaux qui n'est pas parrainé, faut que je regarde tout ça !"

Voilà pour les infos que Leila de FB m'a gentillement données! Merci à elle !

----------


## Savvy

Sur les photos du début  (page 1 ou 2 ) on voit un petit chien tricolore dont on ne parle plus après....qu'est-il devenu ?    OBI

----------


## margotte01

> Sur les photos du début  (page 1 ou 2 ) on voit un petit chien tricolore dont on ne parle plus après....qu'est-il devenu ?    OBI


Sa FA en espagne l'a adopté ! http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/alb ... aid=274846

----------


## Savvy

Merci pour la nouvelle qui me fait plaisir pour lui !!
Je ne suis pas sur FB et n'ai donc pas accès à ces informations.
Merci.
Stuart est tiré d'affaire ?

----------


## Savvy

Et Madisson ?

----------


## siju

> Suite échange avec Leila ce soir, elle est débordée, mais a eu l'amabilité de me répondre ceci :
> 
> "
> *Demain j'aurais plus d'informations et je pourrai dire ceux qui ont été euthanasiés,il faut aussi que les gens comprennent bien que même si un chien est parrainé cela ne veut pas dire qu'il est sauvé.
> Oui il est à l'abri de l'euthanasie mais il ne peut rester à vie en résidence, et puis si 30 chiens sont en résidence et que les gens ne parrainent plus, je le sais car au début les gens sont motivés, mais après ils ne veulent plus  ou ne peuvent plus et bien comment vont faire les bénévoles? Aussi il faut absolument continuer la diffusion des chiens qui auront été sauvés ils auront encore plus besoin de diffusions*"
> 
> *"il y a surtout besoin d'adoptants, les fa aident beaucoup aussi ca c'est certain mais explique aux gens que même sils sont parrainés et donc en résidence qu'il leur faut absolument des adoptants
> car déjà d'une les gens ne peuvent pas tous parrainer pendant des mois et de 2 le chien a besoin d'un adoptant"*
> 
> ...


J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre.... ce matin on nous disait que tous les chiens étaient parrainés (au moins pour un mois) maintenant on nous dit qu'il se peut que certains aient été euthanasiés. Qu'en est-il exactement ?????

----------


## brigit33

> Suite échange avec Leila ce soir, elle est débordée, mais a eu l'amabilité de me répondre ceci :
> 
> "je ne sais pas si un autre chien (que Donovan) a été euthanasié je n'ai pas encore parlé aux bénévoles, je vais les appeler ce soir,comme je l'ai expliqué aux gens,
> les personnes hier ont voulu parrainer massivement ce qui est vraiment merveilleux mais la condition des chiens de la perrera peut changer d'une minute sur l'autre, les bénévoles vont essayer
> de tous les sortir mais si la perrera décide d'euthanasier un chien elle le fera elle ne demande jamais l'avis des bénévoles.
> *Demain j'aurais plus d'informations et je pourrai dire ceux qui ont été euthanasiés,il faut aussi que les gens comprennent bien que même si un chien est parrainé cela ne veut pas dire qu'il est sauvé.
> Oui il est à l'abri de l'euthanasie mais il ne peut rester à vie en résidence, et puis si 30 chiens sont en résidence et que les gens ne parrainent plus, je le sais car au début les gens sont motivés, mais après ils ne veulent plus  ou ne peuvent plus et bien comment vont faire les bénévoles? Aussi il faut absolument continuer la diffusion des chiens qui auront été sauvés ils auront encore plus besoin de diffusions*"
> 
> *"il y a surtout besoin d'adoptants, les fa aident beaucoup aussi ca c'est certain mais explique aux gens que même sils sont parrainés et donc en résidence qu'il leur faut absolument des adoptants
> ...


C'est sur que c'est compliqué, et que les bénévoles et ceux qui font les synthèses et la coordination n'ont pas la tâche facile. Merci et bravo à eux pour leur dévouement et leur disponibilité. J'admire sincèrement.
Il est vrai que le plus efficace serait de pouvoir en accueillir le plus possible, et on aimerait pouvoir le faire.
Malheureusement ce n'est pas toujours possible (travail, disponibilité, nos propres animaux, place). À défaut, j'essaie de m'intéresser un minimum et d'aider financièrement dans la mesure de mes moyens. 
Ce serait effectivement bien de pouvoir continuer les diffusions pour les chiens restant en résidence pour qu'on ne les oublie pas, mais il faut bien se dire que c'est un problème sans fin et sans solution dans l'état actuel des mentalités. D'ailleurs comment sont ces résidences? Est-ce que ces chiens sont proposés régulièrement à l'adoption par les responsables? Dans quelle région se situent-elles? Vers la frontière?
Si on se décidait à accueillir un chien, peut-on aller le voir, ne serait-ce que pour voir ses ententes avec notre chien?

Bref si il y a besoin pour Popi ou un autre chien restant, je veux bien encore participer, si ce n'est pas trop tard. Sinon bon courage et surtout si c'est possible, merci de nous donner des nouvelles dans les jours qui viennent.

----------


## siju

Des nouvelles???

----------


## Savvy

Oui , qui a été euthanasié , qui est sauvé dans les derniers et s'il en reste ...combien et est-ce encore temps pour faire quelque chose ?

----------


## matitine

La personne en contact avec les bénévoles espagnols va faire un bilan des chiens sauvés, de ceux qui ne le sont pas ou qui y sont encore, de eux qui restent à sortir, de ceux à l'adoption breeef.

Dès que je le vois, je vous le transmet, malheureusement, je pense que les bénévoles et tout sont tellement débordés à sortir les chiens que transmettre les infos ne leur est pas évident.

----------


## margotte01

Vu sur FB ce soir, pour les chiens qui ont pu déjà être sortis (on ne sait pas encore pour tout le monde, il faut patienter, que Leila et les bénévoles puissent s'échanger les infos, pour qu'il n'y ait pas d'erreur !)

Donc ceux déjà sortis :
*Rossi* en sortie(il est parrainé) mais besoin d'un adoptant !
*Angelica* est sortie, est en résidence mais besoin d'un adoptant !
*Caillou* est sorti (il est parrainé) mais besoin d'adoptants
*Zaina* est sortie mais besoin adoptant
*Stuart* est sorti - réservé Suisse
*Popi* est sorti mais besoin d'adoptant

On attend la suite des infos...

Je cite Leila de FB : "Bonjour,beaucoup de chiens sont sortis, les bénévoles vont aujourd'hui essayer de sortir tous ceux qui restent (si la perrera les laisse), je ferai un album des chiens à adopter,voir qui est parrainé par qui pour éviter qu'un chien soit parrainé 2 fois,je répondrai aux demandes d'adoptions,fa,msg mais SVP laissez moi juste un peu de temps pour tout organiser,merci à tous du fond du coeur pour votre aide"

----------


## margotte01

> Et Madisson ?


Vu FB, *Madison* est sorti de la perrera également, parrainé !

----------


## keytaby

Mrci beaucoup pour les nouvelles    ::  
 Esperons que Guaje, Baldo, Tobilanas et les autres ai pu etre sortie....

----------


## Savvy

Merci pour la réponse au sujet de Madisson.
On espère des nouvelles des autres... on croise les doigts

----------


## saïma

Stuart vient en Suisse : avec Miga ?

----------


## siju

Bonsoir,
Suivant le site qu'on consulte (animalesrioja.org ou la page de leila mornand) la liste des chiens à adopter est différente, y aurait-il moyen (dès que ce sera possible) de savoir qui reste "sur le carreau".
Merci d'avance

----------


## margotte01

> Stuart vient en Suisse : avec Miga ?


J'ai demandé confirmation à MIGA ce matin ! Dés que j'ai une réponse, je vous le dis !

----------


## margotte01

> Bonsoir,
> Suivant le site qu'on consulte (animalesrioja.org ou la page de leila mornand) la liste des chiens à adopter est différente, y aurait-il moyen (dès que ce sera possible) de savoir qui reste "sur le carreau".
> Merci d'avance


Le site espagnol n'est pas à jour alors que Leila met la page facebook à jour au quotidien !

Pour les reste, comme indiqué, plus haut, dés que Leila en sait plus, elle fera suivre les infos !

----------


## olivia42

quel sont exactement  les chiens qu'ils restet a adopter

car j'aurai peut-étre des adoptant dans le 69 
mais je mis paire dans toute ses pages 

si j'ais bien suivie zul , capitan II et aitta  ont étaient adopté ?

----------


## margotte01

> quel sont exactement  les chiens qu'ils restet a adopter
> 
> car j'aurai peut-étre des adoptant dans le 69 
> mais je mis paire dans toute ses pages 
> 
> si j'ais bien suivie zul , capitan II et aitta  ont étaient adopté ?


Zul, Capitan II et Aitta ont été adoptés en Espagne !

Pour les chiens qui restent à adopter, ceux qui sont sortis de la perrera le sont (même parrainés), ceux qui sont en FA aussi ainsi que ceux qui sont en résidence !!!
Cf message plus haut ! 

Voir dans les posts précédents les photos des chiens et si un chien intéresse alors indiquer son nom, on vérifiera !

Pour les chiens qui restent à sauver (c'est-à-dire non parrainé, ni FA, ni en résidence), il y aura un récap prochainement, on attend !

Pour pouvez aussi aller sur le site de l'association MIGA (qui pourrait éventuellement remonter un chien si intéressée car elle passe par ou près de Lyon pour remonter les chiens en Suisse, à voir avec la responsable !)
http://miga.forumactif.net/

L'idéal pour les mises à jour c'est d'aller voir sur cette page Facebook si vous pouvez  http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 7546931234

----------


## keytaby

La ce sont ceux qui ont été adopté:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... 6233page=5

Là ceux qui reste à sauver , attention il n'est pas sur que tous les chiens de cette page est été sortie on attend la confirmation :

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... =575616233

----------


## margotte01

> Là ceux qui reste à sauver , *attention il n'est pas sur que tous les chiens de cette page est été sortie on attend la confirmation* :
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... =575616233


ceux qui ont  déjà pu être sortis sont indiqués si on pointe sur la photo du chien

----------


## siju

Bon ben nous adopterions bien wallace (si thor est vraiment pris) mais je n'y connais rien donc si une âme charitable pouvait m'indiquer la marche à suivre, ce serait super.

----------


## matitine

Je ne trouve pas Wallace. Il ressemble à quoi et il est dans quel album?

----------


## matitine

voici les news :

"Tous les chiens sont sortis (ceux de l'album), mais Isabella et Fino (qui sont réservés) et Baldo ont été transférés à la nouvelle perrera les bénévoles vont tout faire pour les faire sortir mais comme c'est privée elles ne savent pas si elles pourront continuer de sauver les nouveaux chiens qui arriveront à la nouvelle perrera, svp la diffusion continue pour ceux qui sont sortis et sont en résidence,merci à tous"

----------


## margotte01

2 chiots sont en fa (viendront seulement dès 4 mois)*Wallace (le gris)* et Thor (adopté)

----------


## siju

Voilà le lien : http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 233theater

----------


## matitine

ok,je transmet

----------


## siju

En fait avec notre "famille" (2 chiens, 5 chats) on ne peut adopter qu'un chiot ... faut que tout le monde s'adapte !!    ::

----------


## matitine

> En fait avec notre "famille" (2 chiens, 5 chats) on ne peut adopter qu'un chiot ... faut que tout le monde s'adapte !!


ho tu sais, j'ai déjà adopté des adultes alors que j'avais aussi des chiens, chats etc...Mais ne te justifie pas je comprend le choix   ::

----------


## matitine

il faut que tu envoie un mail à la même adresse.
Par contre, je pense que tu devra attendre un peu la réponse car ils ont beaucoup de messages.

----------


## margotte01

> Envoyé par saïma
> 
> Stuart vient en Suisse : avec Miga ?
> 
> 
> J'ai demandé confirmation à MIGA ce matin ! Dés que j'ai une réponse, je vous le dis !


Confirmation !!!! STUART a été réservé par MIGA    ::

----------


## Savvy

SUPER    ::

----------


## matitine

> Eh bien si je peux avoir des photos plus grandes et quelques infos brèves... je vais lui envoyé pour voir . 
> Le chien serait en appartement, seul que 4h par jour. Et plusiseurs semaines (les vacances) dans une maison avec jardin .


salut,

j'ai demandé des photos plus grandes et des infos. J'espère que ce sera possible!

----------


## siju

::   ::    toujours pas de nouvelles pour wallace   ::    et la liste sur fb ne bouge plus.

----------


## margotte01

> toujours pas de nouvelles pour wallace     et la liste sur fb ne bouge plus.


Bah le week end,ça ne bouge guère ! Faut attendre demain pour la mise à jour !

Pour Wallace, qui a été contacté et quand ?

----------


## siju

J'ai envoyé une demande à [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:3upk7h3i]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:3upk7h3i]  hier matin et matitine a rappelé ma demande ce midi.

----------


## margotte01

> J'ai envoyé une demande à [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:1ps8rhny]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:1ps8rhny]  hier matin et matitine a rappelé ma demande ce midi.


Bah faut attendre demain midi, si toujours rien faire relance auprès de Leila peut-être      ::  
C'était le WE, ceci pouvant expliquer celà !

----------


## siju

merci margotte    ::

----------


## matitine

> Envoyé par siju
> 
> J'ai envoyé une demande à [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:14g3c5r1]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:14g3c5r1]  hier matin et matitine a rappelé ma demande ce midi.
> 
> 
> Bah faut attendre demain midi, si toujours rien faire relance auprès de Leila peut-être      
> C'était le WE, ceci pouvant expliquer celà !


J'ai relancé Leila ce midi, je ne le referai pas demain, pas la peine de la harceler   ::  

Bon mais j'ai remarqué que souvent le week end Leila n'est pas trop présente sur fb. Elle se repose et elle a bien raison !

----------


## siju

Tu as raison matitine, elle le mérite bien. J'attendrai "patiemment"    ::  
Merci encore.

----------


## lucky_lucky

Bonjour,


J'aimerai qu'on me donne des photos de Canna qui a été reservée par mon amie. En effet cela fait depuis le 15 février qu'elle est reservée pour nous et on a pas eu de photos depuis!!

On nous as dit qu'elle venait d'être stérilisée mais elle à a peine 4 mois c'est normale?? Au début du topic, le 10 février elle avait 2 mois...

Excusez-moi de douter de la crébilité de ce sauvetage mais nous tenons vraiment à cette chienne et nous nous inquiétons de ne plus avoir d'informations depuis sa reservation en février.

Merci de nous eclairer car on ne me repond pas au mp. J'ai aussi demandé si ils étaient ok de céder à moindre frais des chiens pour les rappatrier en Suisse dans des refuges sûres mais on m'as répondu qu'ils fallait impérativement payer les 390euros par chien (250 l'adoption + 90 euros frais d'herbergement le temps des vaccins pour passage frontière + 50 euros transport). 390 euros ça fait près de 530 francs Suisse...

----------


## saïma

oici les dernières nouvelles de Leila et on s'en tient à cet arrivage car plus possible étant donné le temps imparti et les obligations administratives, les autres feront l'objet du voyage de fin avril avec les chiens de l'asso, merci !

Coucou ma Chantal,

Les chiens prêts pour le 12:

Capi castré
Chipie stérilisée
Dara (va mieux) non stérilisée
Estrella (stérilisée)
Fire castré (j'ai payé ses frais de sortie)
Fontana stérilisée
Keops castré
Kitty stérilisée
Norton castré
Picasso castré
Portukan castré
Scru (non castré)
Sirus castré

Patxi,Bacco,Monet,Sheerley,Pitty ne viennent pas le 12 car vont être castrés et stérilisées cette semaine

La bénévole va essayer de sortir Fino,Isabelle et Baldo de la nouvelle perrera,elle a sortir 6 chiens de plus de l'ancienne perrera


Voilà les chiens qui vont venir en Suisse le 12.4.

Peut-être que ton amie aurait dû voir avec Miga pour le co-voiturage, puisqu'elle passe à Genève et elle aurait Canna lundi !

____

----------


## siju

Bonjour,
Ce qui est étrange c'est que sur fb, cana est renseignée "adoptée en Espagne" moi je m'étais proposée pour Wallace mais il y a une autre demande en cours, j'aurai confirmation après la pré-visite.

----------


## lucky_lucky

> Bonjour,
> Ce qui est étrange c'est que sur fb, cana est renseignée "adoptée en Espagne" moi je m'étais proposée pour Wallace mais il y a une autre demande en cours, j'aurai confirmation après la pré-visite.


Oui c'est étrange, d'autant plus qu'on dit à mon amie que Canna va arriver et qu'elle aura 7 mois... Ok mon amie n'est pas sur rescue, mais moi quand je fais le calcul elle devrait avoir à peine 4 mois. J'espère juste qu'on aura pas un autre chien que Canna   :| 

Et oui j'ai vu avec Chantal mais il lui faut une réponse rapide ce qui est impossible vu le temps que prenne les gens d'Espagne à répondre. Aux dernières nouvelles (hier) Canna resterai coicé à Barcelone parce que le con-voyeur refuserai de la prendre car elle vient d'être stérilisée. J'comprends pas trop mais bref là on attends comme on le fait depuis 2 mois mais ça avance pas trop. 

C'est pour ça que je demande des photos pour être sûre car si elle a réellement été adoptée en Espagne, j'aimerai bien qu'on nous le dise pour pas qu'on se fasse de faux espoirs..

----------


## Junkie

Lucky je t'ai fais un MP j'ai eu Chantal au tél et si tout va bien Canna devrait venir avec elle en Suisse    :Embarrassment: k: 
Si le convoyeur l'amène bien sûr... Passe sur MIGA pour avoir le numéro fixe de Chantal et arrange toi avec elle et l'assoc', se sera plus rapide que de courir seule après Canna je pense ^^

----------


## siju

Des nouvelles des "adoptables" ??

----------


## matitine

siju, tu as facebook? J'aimerais te mettre directement en contact avec celle qui s'en occupe si oui...

----------


## siju

Oui ça y  est, je me suis réinscrite sur facebook; mais j'ai eu Leila par mail. Alors, aux dernières nouvelles, il y avait une demande avant moi pour Wallace donc j'ai demandé Rossi et là j'attends l'enquête d'adoptions sans frontières. J'espère être fixée assez vite (pitète qu'il y a déjà qqn pour Rossi aussi, je ne sais pas) parce que sinon il y a une jolie sur Rescue que j'adopterais volontiers   :amour:  .
Merci encore à toi.

----------


## saïma

sur le forum MIGA il y a 6 nouveaux chiens à parrainer ou adopter avec leur photo,

qui est sur FB pour les mettre aussi ici ?

----------


## matitine

Je le ferai das l'aprem (sauf si quelqu'un le fait avant!)

----------


## matitine

Voici ceux en résidence 

Patty, femelle, croisée 1an, très gentille, ok chien enfant

Troby, mâle, braque, 7ans, a la leishmaniose (controlée)

Axel, mâle de 4mois, setter/pointer, taille moyenne, ok chien

Salim, mâle, 4 mois, croisé, taille moyenne (doit se faire parrainer car problème aux pattes, donc parrainages bienvenus)

Sali, mâle de 2ans et demi, ok chiens et enfants, croisé griffon, très gentil, adore jouer quand on lui lance un jouet

Rufo, mâle d'un an et demi, ok chien chat enfant, soumis, affectueux, gentil, griffon, taille moyenne

Parschis, femelle dalmatien, 1an et demi, taille moyenne 15kg, ok chien et enfant, sourde

Eric (il attend depuis des mois!!!!) mâle, croisé griffon, 3ans, Il est joyeux et a beaucoup d'énergie, il est très obéissant mais un peu jaloux, il s'entend très bien avec tous les chiens mais si on le caresse et qu'un autre chien vient il grone l'autre chien et se bat avec
Il a vécu toute sa vie avec son frère,il est très jaloux par rapport aux caresses il n'a jamais eu un maître c'est pour cela qu'il est jaloux quand on le caresse et qu'un autre chien vient vers lui

Mel (attend depuis des mois!!!), femelle, braque allemand, 2ans, beaucoup d'énergie, très joueuse et gentille, ok chien et enfant

*Baldo* mâle 9 mois, croisé

Hachi (7mois, mâle) et Lachi (croisé labrador mâle noir 11mois) : idéal : une personne qui adopte les deux car ils sont toujours collés ensemble

*Tobilanas*  mâle de 2 ans

Monet 2, mâle teckel poil dur, 1an, 

*Guaje*, mâle de 8mois, croisé, taille moyenne


*Rossi*, croisé, mâle, 4mois, croisé berger basque

*Angelica*, femelle 1an, croisé sabueso (petite)

*Caillou*, mâle, 4 mois, croisé berger basque

[b]/b], Zaina femelle de 1mois, taille moyenne

*Popi*, mâle de 9mois, croisé, petite taille

Bello, cocker mâle de 10mois, taille moyenne, 

Goss, mâle de 3ans, croisé, grande taille

Sol, mâle de 1an et demi, croisé, taille petite

Sota, femelle de 2ans, grande taille

Tachenco, mâle 7mois, croisé, taille petit/moyen

Blecky, mâle de 1an, berger belge

Marlon, mâle de 1an, croisé



Voila, si quelqu'un qui a facebook peut ajouter les photos...




Certains chiens n'ont rien de rien c'est affreux!![/quote]

----------


## ASPA France

Quel sont ceux qui n'ont encore AUCUNE solution?

----------


## matitine

Je crois qu'ils sont tous sortis. Mais attention, ceux la sont en résidence, ca se termine à la fin du mois, ils ne sont donc pas encore tous sortis d'affaire (d'où d'ailleurs la priorité de faire adopter ceux en résidence avant ceux qui sont sous asso ou en fa)

Proposition de fa bienvenue d'ailleurs

----------


## matitine

une tite video :

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=57 ... 08comments

----------


## ASPA France

Elle est fort drôle cette vidéo !! J'adore ! Trop mignon le ptit ours au milieu des touts petits ^^ C'est quoi comme chien?

----------


## matitine

c'est un mastin, adopté (c'est Magic)

----------


## margotte01

> Voici ceux en résidence 
> 
> Patty, femelle, croisée 1an, très gentille, ok chien enfant
> 
> Troby, mâle, braque, 7ans, a la leishmaniose (controlée)
> 
> Axel, mâle de 4mois, setter/pointer, taille moyenne, ok chien
> 
> Salim, mâle, 4 mois, croisé, taille moyenne (doit se faire parrainer car problème aux pattes, donc parrainages bienvenus)
> ...


[/quote]

----------


## matitine

tu as oublié des chiens margotte  :Smile:

----------


## margotte01

désolée  :?  je reprends ma copie !

----------


## margotte01

> Envoyé par matitine
> 
> Voici ceux en résidence 
> 
> 
> *Patty*, femelle, croisée 1an, très gentille, ok chien enfant
> 
> *Troby*, mâle, braque, 7ans, a la leishmaniose (controlée)
> 
> ...


[/quote]

----------


## siju

J'ai fait une demande pour adopter Rossi, j'attends des nouvelles;   ::

----------


## margotte01

> J'ai fait une demande pour adopter Rossi, j'attends des nouvelles;

----------


## siju

Merci margotte    ::

----------


## matitine

Je les croise aussi!

Merci margotte

----------


## siju

Merci aussi matitine ! S'il vient ce sera bien un peu grâce à toi !    ::

----------


## ASPA France

FA en gironde (33) ça fait trop loin?

----------


## matitine

non, ya pas de fa trop loin je pense. Pour quel chien? (je suis sur montpellier sachant que le chien que j'ai a été ramené d'espagne en bayonne). Puis ya bien des chiens qui vont en suisse, en allemagne...

----------


## ASPA France

Quels sont les chiens le plus en danger svp?? Les chiens sans aucune solution?
Merci

----------


## célie

j'ai parrainé caillou qui ressemble à fond à Rossi.J'espère que lui aussi trouvera très vite sa famille.Ne l'oubliez pas en résidence .Quelqu'un aurait de ses nouvelles?

----------


## emmajojo

> Quels sont les chiens le plus en danger svp?? Les chiens sans aucune solution?
> Merci


réponse :



> Je crois qu'ils sont tous sortis. Mais attention, ceux la sont en résidence, ca se termine à la fin du mois, ils ne sont donc pas encore tous sortis d'affaire (d'où d'ailleurs la priorité de faire adopter ceux en résidence avant ceux qui sont sous asso ou en fa)
> 
> Proposition de fa bienvenue d'ailleurs

----------


## matitine

> Quels sont les chiens le plus en danger svp?? Les chiens sans aucune solution?
> Merci


Je demande s'il y en a pour qui c'est plus urgent que d'autres (peut-être un qui a le moins de proposition de parrainage? Donc pension moins longtemps...OU alors Eric qui a 7ans et la leishmaniose (mais stabilisée))

----------


## matitine

> j'ai parrainé caillou qui ressemble à fond à Rossi.J'espère que lui aussi trouvera très vite sa famille.Ne l'oubliez pas en résidence .Quelqu'un aurait de ses nouvelles?


si j'ai des infos je le posterai ici   ::

----------


## matitine

> Envoyé par femme-d'action
> 
> Quels sont les chiens le plus en danger svp?? Les chiens sans aucune solution?
> Merci
> 
> 
> Je demande s'il y en a pour qui c'est plus urgent que d'autres (peut-être un qui a le moins de proposition de parrainage? Donc pension moins longtemps...OU alors *[strike:1dv62dx9]Eric[/strike:1dv62dx9]* Troby qui a 7ans et la leishmaniose (mais stabilisée))


Désolé, je les confond parfois

----------


## margotte01

Matitine, mon lien FB concernant les chiens réservés, adoptés ne fonctionne plus! As-tu un autre lien  que celui là : http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/alb ... aid=274846

----------


## siju

Coucou margotte,
Tu es certaine que ça ne fonctionne plus? Chez moi ça marche même en cliquant dessus dans ton message.
Il y a bien le lien des bénévoles de la perrera mais il n'est pas à jour. 
http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/Home.html

----------


## matitine

chez moi aussi, il marche ton lien...

----------


## Emma66000

*Quelques nouvelles de Rioja*: l'ancienne perrera qui devait clôturer ses portes au 31 mars, n'est toujours pas fermée à ce jour et restera ouverte jusqu'à ce que le transfert du four crématoire vers la nouvelle perrera ait eu lieu...

*De nombreux chiens continuent d'arriver chaque jour dans cette (ancienne) perrera et risquent d'être euthanasiés faute de structures pour les accueillir*. 

Parmi eux, Sota, Blecky, Goss, Tachenco et bien d'autres. Voir l'album de Leila sur FB: 
http://www.facebook.com/Buffy1980#!/alb ... aid=274042 

La nouvelle perrera est plus petite que l'ancienne et ne pourra pas tous les accueillir. *Tous ces chiens sont donc en danger de mort*.

*En ce qui concerne les chiens qui ont été sortis de la perrera par les bénévoles et se trouvent à présent en résidence, leur adoption reste urgente, car leur séjour est payé par des parrains et certains de ces chiens n'ont PAS de parrains. Ils ne resteront donc pas en résidence bien longtemps...*

*Conclusion: nous devons rester mobilisés !!!!*

----------


## margotte01

> Coucou margotte,
> Tu es certaine que ça ne fonctionne plus? Chez moi ça marche même en cliquant dessus dans ton message.
> Il y a bien le lien des bénévoles de la perrera mais il n'est pas à jour. 
> http://animalesrioja.org/animalesrioja/Home.html


  ::   bah chez moi le lien ne marche toujours pas et chez certaines autres personnes non plus !!!!

----------


## le gall

J'ai un adoptant pour Bleckie, le groendal. Comment faut-il procéder ? 
L'adoptant est dans la région de laval. Est-il possible d'organiser un covoiturage de la frontière à ce département ?
Merci

----------


## mickaelgire

bj 
est ce que vous avez des infos sur  Tuna croise berger de 1ans et demi
amicalement mika

----------


## Emma66000

Tuna a été adoptée en Espagne.

----------


## Emma66000

*A Le Gall,* merci d'envoyer au plus vite les coordonnées de cette personne à Leila qui lui enverra le questionnaire d'adoption: [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr.Ou:265kefe7]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr.Ou[/email:265kefe7] transmettez-moi son adresse mail en MP et je lui enverrai directement.

Si le questionnaire est jugé recevable, une visite de préadoption sera effectuée au domicile de l'adoptant potentiel. L'adoption est conditionnée aux résultats de cette prévisite. 

L'association française, Adoptions sans frontière, s'occupe d'organiser les covoiturages éventuels. 

Pour information, le prochain arrivage de chiens en provenance de Rioja aura lieu *le samedi 23 avril*. Certaines bénévoles et moi-même les récupérons à La Jonquerra et les emmenons jusqu'à Narbonne d'où partiront d'autres covoitureurs. Si la personne fait suffisamment vite, Blecky pourrait peut-être faire partie de ce voyage. J'attends de vos nouvelles.

----------


## le gall

OK je m'en occupe aujourd'hui. Merci

----------


## saïma

pour Mickaelgire :

avez-vous vu Tachenco ? il est parrainé mais il est à l'adoption.

----------


## siju

Coucou,
Aux dernières nouvelles (mail de Leila) ce serait ok pour que nous adoptions Rossi mais Nathalie (adoptions sans frontières) cherche qqn pour faire la pré-visite et vu l'endroit où on habite (même les corbeaux n'y viennent pas   :lol2:  ) ... c'est pas gagné !    ::    Mais on continue à croiser les doigts !!    ::

----------


## ASPA France

*Comment va le petit Salim?? Ses problèmes de pattes se sont arrangés?? Qu'a-t-il exactemen*t??

----------


## matitine

> Coucou,
> Aux dernières nouvelles (mail de Leila) ce serait ok pour que nous adoptions Rossi mais Nathalie (adoptions sans frontières) cherche qqn pour faire la pré-visite et vu l'endroit où on habite (même les corbeaux n'y viennent pas   :lol2:  ) ... c'est pas gagné !      Mais on continue à croiser les doigts !!


Ce serait super! peut-être contacter les gens sur rescue qui vivent dans ton départ?

Je me renseigne pour Salim.

----------


## Emma66000

A Siju, nous cherchons toujours une personne pour faire la visite de préadoption. On va trouver, ne t'inquiète pas !

----------


## Emma66000

A Le Gall: avez-vous pu joindre la personne qui souhaite adopter Blecky svp ? Merci !

----------


## le gall

Non, je n'ai pas réussi. Mais, une de mes amies les voient aujourd'hui normallement et doit leur en parler. Je vous tiens vite au courant

----------


## Emma66000

*A Le Gall:* nous avons besoin d'une réponse *de toute urgence*. 

*9 chiens, dont 6 bergers basques (comme Caillou et Rossi), sont actuellement dans le couloir de la mort, car la résidence est SATUREE, et les bénévoles ne peuvent pas les sortir.* *La perrera veut les euthanasier aujourd'hui !!!!* Conclusion: chaque minute compte désormais. 

N'y a-t'il personne qui puisse contacter ces personnes dès ce matin ? Merci de votre compréhension.

----------


## le gall

Je viens d'avoir mon amie au tél. Elle les voit en fin de matinée et là, ils sont injoignables.

Néamoins, quelque chose me dépasse. D'une part, il faut remplir un questionnaire, avoir une pré-visite, tout celà est tout de même long à organiser. Et là, tout d'un coup, il faut une réponse dans la minute. Désolée, mais j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre la démarche.

Aussitôt que j'ai la réponse, je poste. J'espère de tout coeur qu'il ne sera pas trop tard pour Blecky, le plus important c'est lui.

----------


## Emma66000

C'est justement parce que les démarches de pré-adoption sont longues, *mais nécessaires*, qu'il ne faut pas perdre une minute. Merci !

----------


## Emma66000

Si vous parvenez à obtenir l'adresse mail de ces personnes, je leur enverrai le questionnaire de préadoption aussitôt et le ferai suivre directement à Leila. Sur quelle région se trouvent-elles ? C'est pour la visite de préadoption.

----------


## le gall

Ils sont sur Laval, je vous l'avais marqué sur mon premier message.
Je fais tout mon possible pour avoir les renseignements demandés au plus que plus vite

----------


## Emma66000

Merci Le Gall ! Désolée, pas toujours le temps de lire tous les messages entre les différents forums de PA et FB, les contacts externes, le travail sur le terrain, et mon boulot !!! Il faut bien vivre aussi et mes journées commencent à 7 heures du matin et se finissent à 4 en ce moment...

----------


## Emma66000

Voici le lien vers l'album photos de Blecky: https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesri ... AnoGrande#

----------


## ASPA France

*Des nouvelles de Salim?????*???

----------


## Emma66000

Je ne vois pas qui est Salim, désolée. Ils sont nombreux, je ne les ai pas tous en tête. C'est quelle race de chien ?

----------


## ASPA France

C'est le petit chien noir qui a été ramené car problème aux pattes ... Il y en a qu'un... Il avait 4mois.

----------


## Emma66000

Je me renseigne.
Seriez-vous intéressée par son adoption ou est-ce juste à titre d'information ?

----------


## ASPA France

Je peux surement le prendre en FA le temps de lui trouver un adoptant ! Si il n'a pas d'autres solution je le prend avec moi et je me chargerais moi même de lui trouver un adoptant (avec l'asso qui me suivra bien entendu !).

----------


## ASPA France

Qu'a-t-il a sa patte exactement?? J'ai rempli le formulaire de FA qu'on m'a envoyé et je l'enverrais dés que j'aurais plus d'infos sur le petit !! 

Est-il encore en Espagne? Comment viendrait-il chez moi, en Co-voiturage?? 

Merci de me répondre le plus vite possible car je suis un peu inquiète vu les dernières nouvelles....   :shock:

----------


## Emma66000

Je te réponds aussi vite que possible pour Salim. Aux dernières nouvelles, il est en résidence et ne risque donc rien... pour le moment !

Les chiens sont acheminés depuis la perrera jusqu'à La Jonquerra (à qq kms de la frontière franco-espagnole) par transporteur; ensuite, ce sont des bénévoles qui prennent le relais pour les covoiturages.

Le questionnaire ne t'engage à rien. Tu peux très bien le retourner dès maintenant en précisant dessus que tu attends des nouvelles quant à la gravité de son état avant d'arrêter fermement ta décision de l'accueillir ou non; on gagnera du temps. Merci !

----------


## ASPA France

Lesquels ne sont pas en résidence svp?? Et Salim est en résidence pour combien de temps? 
Merci.

Si j'envoie le formulaire "d'adoption sans frontière " je peux encore me rétracter alors?

----------


## Emma66000

Je ne peux pas répondre à cette question car il y a une centaine de chiens. Le mieux est de consulter les albums de Leila sur Facebook dont les liens ont déjà été postés sur le Forum.

Les chiens restent en résidence aussi longtemps que possible, mais impossible de préciser un délai. La résidence ne fonctionne que grâce aux dons et aux parrainages. Les chiens qui n'ont aucun parrain risquent plus que les autres, évidemment...

----------


## Emma66000

MP envoyé à femme d'action concernant Salim

----------


## ASPA France

Je ne prendrais donc pas SALIM, mais si quelqu'un souhaite l'adoptant qu'il se présente rapidement car une fois que son délai sera terminé il n'aura plus rien et se sera finit pour lui !!! HELP !   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Emma66000

Houra !!!! Grâce au travail et au dévouement admirables des bénévoles de la Rioja, les dix chiens restants à la perrera qui devaient être euthanasiés ce matin, ont pu être sortis. Pour autant, ils ne sont pas tirés d'affaire et nous devons rester mobilisés, car il s'agit à présent de trouver un foyer pour chacun de ces loulous. La résidence est sursaturée et nous devons faire au plus vite pour que la promiscuité des animaux n'ait pas d'effets néfastes sur leur santé.

Nous n'avons aucune info, ni photo des 10 chiens qui ont été sortis aujourd'hui, mais Leila mettra les albums Facebook à jour aussitôt qu'elle aura des infos.

Ne nous démobilisons pas, n'abandonnons pas ces pauvres loulous à leur triste sort sous prétexte qu'ils ne risquent plus l'euthanasie. Autrement, le travail considérable effectué pour leur sauver la vie l'aura été pour rien. Il faut continuer de diffuser, et si certains d'entre vous sont intéressés pour adopter l'un deux, n'hésitez pas contacter Leila par mail (sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr) ou à me contacter par MP ou par mail (thelittlemonster@gmail.com). pour l'envoi des questionnaires de préadoption ou de F.A selon le cas. MERCI !!!!

----------


## tresgos

super je diffuse

----------


## Emma66000

*A Le Gall:* : Nous n'avons reçu aucune nouvelle de tes adoptants potentiels pour Blecky. Sont-ils toujours intéressés stp ? Merci. Je viens de t'envoyer un MP.

*A Siju*: comme tu le sais sans doute déjà, la prévisite d'adoption va enfin pouvoir avoir lieu. Espérons que la belle ROSSI pourra te rejoindre bientôt.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## siju

> *A Siju*: comme tu le sais sans doute déjà, la prévisite d'adoption va enfin pouvoir avoir lieu. Espérons que la belle ROSSI pourra te rejoindre bientôt.   k:


J'aimerais bien   :amour3:   mais pour le moment je n'ai pas de nouvelles.
Merci Emma

----------


## Emma66000

Nath n'a trouvé la personne qui fera la prévisite qu'hier. Elle ne tardera pas à te contacter, c'est sûr !

----------


## le gall

emma, je t'ai mp.

----------


## Emma66000

Et je viens de te répondre Catherine (Le Gall) !    ::

----------

Des nouvelles de Bello (10 mois) ?

Une personne m'a demandé cette info voici quelques jours, même je viens de perdre - encore - un merveilleux chat aussi très malade, je n'y ai plus pensé, j'espère que ce n'est pas trop tard !

----------


## margotte01

> si certains d'entre vous sont intéressés pour adopter l'un deux, n'hésitez pas contacter Leila par mail (sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr) ou à me contacter par MP ou par mail (thelittlemonster@gmail.com). pour l'envoi des questionnaires de préadoption ou de F.A selon le cas. MERCI !!!!


BELLO semble toujours à l'adoption pour vérifier et remplir questionnaire en vue d'adoption, cf ci-dessus !

----------

Je vais transmettre    ::

----------


## Emma66000

A Catherine (Le Gall): je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles des personnes qui se disaient intéressées par Blecky. Ont-elles changé d'avis ? Merci de me tenir au courant si tu as des infos. A bientôt !

----------


## Emma66000

Je viens d'envoyer un message à l'un des bénévoles de Rioja pour lui demander des nouvelles de Bello, mais armez-vous de patience, car c'est Pâques, et en Espagne, la semaine Sainte.

----------


## below

Bonjour, j'aurais voulu savoir si vous aviez besoin d'une FA? je me trouve à quelques kilometres de la frontière espagnole et dispose d'un appartement et de deux courettes

----------


## Emma66000

A Bellow: merci pour ta proprosition. Pourrais-tu m'envoyer ton adresse mail par MP stp ? Merci !

----------


## below

mp envoyé Emma  :Smile:

----------


## Emma66000

La réponse d'un des bénévoles de Rioja concernant BELLO :

_"Bello est déjà une chienne adulte, bien qu'encore très jeune. Idéale pour vivre avec des enfants car elle est très protectrice; elle veille sur eux pour qu'il ne leur arrive rien.Une de nos collègues vient parfois avec son fils de 3 ans et la chienne est toujours avec lui. C'est une chienne de petite taille (comme un cocker), très soumise, et surtout très affectueuse avec les personnes. Elle est calme, s'entend bien avec les chiens et les chiennes. Elle n'a pas encore été testée avec les chats, mais nous pouvons faire un test si nécessaire."_

----------


## margotte01

je croise pour Bello qui a l'air d'une chienne tout a fait adorable !!!

----------


## ASPA France

Ils sont tous adorables !!   :amour3: 
Je croise les doigts pour elle aussi !

----------


## margotte01

> Ils sont tous adorables !!   :amour3: 
> Je croise les doigts pour elle aussi !


Tous ces animaux à l'adoption sont adorables et méritent une belle vie dans un foyer chaleureux !!!

Un petit détail qui peut avoir son importance, Bello est présenté comme un mâle sur le site de La Rioja ainsi que sur FB !!!

----------


## Emma66000

> Ne nous démobilisons pas, n'abandonnons pas ces pauvres loulous à leur triste sort sous prétexte qu'ils ne risquent plus l'euthanasie. Autrement, le travail considérable effectué pour leur sauver la vie l'aura été pour rien. Il faut continuer de diffuser, et si certains d'entre vous sont intéressés pour adopter l'un deux, n'hésitez pas contacter Leila par mail (sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr) ou à me contacter par MP ou par mail (thelittlemonster@gmail.com). pour l'envoi des questionnaires de préadoption ou de F.A selon le cas. MERCI !!!!


*Il reste environ 25 toutous à adopter à Rioja à l'heure actuelle. Pour mémoire, le "refuge" ne survit que grâce aux dons et aux parrainages de quelques bienfaiteurs. Si l'argent vient à manquer, les bénévoles ne pourront plus assurer l'alimentation et les soins de tous ces malheureux. Toutes les propositions, F.A, adoptants, parrainages, dons, sont donc les bienvenues. La situation reste critique pour ceux qui restent. Merci !*

----------


## Emma66000

Bello est bien un mâle !!! Merci pour la remarque très judicieuse. Je commence à me mélanger les pinceaux avec tous ces loulous.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## matitine

> mp envoyé Emma


des news?



Angelica est très peureuse et se ache des autres chiens à la résidence la pauvre... une fa ou un adoptant serait bien pour elle...

----------


## matitine

> Envoyé par Emma66000
> 
> 
> *A Siju*: comme tu le sais sans doute déjà, la prévisite d'adoption va enfin pouvoir avoir lieu. Espérons que la belle ROSSI pourra te rejoindre bientôt.   k:
> 
> 
> J'aimerais bien   :amour3:   mais pour le moment je n'ai pas de nouvelles.
> Merci Emma



des news?

----------


## siju

Coucou matitine    ::  
La pré-visite a eu lieu samedi et elle était concluante mais on attend le retour de Nathalie (ce soir je pense) pour avoir la confirmation. Après il ne restera plus qu'à attendre "patiemment"     :suspect:    la belle.
Merci de prendre des nouvelles    ::

----------


## ASPA France

C'est vrai, je me souviens de sa photo, une petite blanche et beige d'un an !! 
Elle a l'air effrayée sur la photo... Je l'aurais bien prise aussi mais malheureusement je ne peux pas tous les prendre...   ::  

Quelqu'un va-t-il poser les yeux sur elle???? Il faudrait la faire sortir en priorité !!
Pensez à elle, elle n'est pas heureuse, elle est craintive, s'isole ect... C'est pas un endroit pour elle.
Elle a l'air si douce ...   :amour:  :amour: 
Puis-je mettre une photo d'elle ici, pour qu'on voit de qui on parle?

Moi j'attend la pré-visite pour pouvoir sortir Salim, je minquiète pour sa santé, j'aimerais vraiment le rassurer ce petit père.

----------


## ASPA France

Voici la belle ANGELICA, toute apeurée et sans défense :
(je ne pense pas que se soit interdit quelques petites photos d'elle, sinon on les enlèvera)











Vite une FA ou adoptant pour elle !! Elle ne supporte pas le refuge car trop peureuse !!

----------


## matitine

> Coucou matitine    
> La pré-visite a eu lieu samedi et elle était concluante mais on attend le retour de Nathalie (ce soir je pense) pour avoir la confirmation. Après il ne restera plus qu'à attendre "patiemment"     :suspect:    la belle.
> Merci de prendre des nouvelles


Ok super. Qui est Nathalie?




> C'est vrai, je me souviens de sa photo, une petite blanche et beige d'un an !! 
> Elle a l'air effrayée sur la photo... Je l'aurais bien prise aussi mais malheureusement je ne peux pas tous les prendre...   
> 
> Quelqu'un va-t-il poser les yeux sur elle???? Il faudrait la faire sortir en priorité !!
> Pensez à elle, elle n'est pas heureuse, elle est craintive, s'isole ect... C'est pas un endroit pour elle.
> Elle a l'air si douce ...   :amour:  :amour: 
> Puis-je mettre une photo d'elle ici, pour qu'on voit de qui on parle?
> 
> Moi j'attend la pré-visite pour pouvoir sortir Salim, je minquiète pour sa santé, j'aimerais vraiment le rassurer ce petit père.


Pour les photos, pas de soucis en effet! 
 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## siju

> Ok super. Qui est Nathalie?


oupsss   ::    nathalie d' "adoptions sans frontières"

----------


## below

> Envoyé par below
> 
> mp envoyé Emma 
> 
> 
> des news?
> 
> 
> .


non pas de news   ::  
j'aurais bien voulu recueillir un tit loulou vu l'urgence, mais rien depuis... c'est dommage car Angelica me touche énormémement
je suis maintenant sur la piste d'un autre accueil pour un toutou,

----------


## ASPA France

*below*
Si tu veux je préviens la personne qui s'en occupe directement !! Je lui envoie un mail de-suite, peux-tu m'envoyer ton mail par mp stp?? Merci

----------


## matitine

Oui surtout si c'est pour angelica! Moi aussi je peux éventuellement relancer sur fb la personne qui s'occupe de transmettre!

----------


## ASPA France

Trop tard j'ai reçu le MP est cette personne attend déjà un autre toutou... Quel dommage pour cette petite puce en plus !
Y'a-t-il besoin d'asso pour ces chiens ou l'asso "adoption sans frontière" suffi???

----------


## matitine

Voici la réponse :

"si ce sont de bonnes assos pourquoi pas "

----------


## siju

Toujours pas de nouvelles    ::    nous commençons à désespérer !

----------


## ASPA France

Siju, tu n'as pas le numéro de la personne qui a fait ta prévisite? Moi j'attend qu'on m'appel pour une prévisite aussi mais rien non plus, ils doivent être débordés !!

----------


## siju

Ben non je sais juste que c'est Véronique, elle est d'Aubenas, je ne crois pas qu'elle soit sur rescue mais ça avait l'air bon pour la pré-visite mais là c'est Nathalie que je n'arrive pas à joindre. 
Je croise les doigts pour toi    ::

----------


## siju

Ca y est, j'ai eu Nathalie, c'est ok pour Rossi !!!   :amour3: 
On est super contents et on l'attend (très) impatiemment !!    ::

----------


## margotte01

> Ca y est, j'ai eu Nathalie, c'est ok pour Rossi !!!   :amour3: 
> On est super contents et on l'attend (très) impatiemment !!


 :danse:   ::   ::   ::  
Trés contente pour tous les deux !

----------


## margotte01

*Lucky* , mâle de 1an et demi

taille moyenne

Leila de FB et les bénévoles de La Rioja lancent un SOS pour ce beau chien :
*"Très très urgent, Lucky a vraiment besoin de toute urgence d'un adoptant, d'une fa, il lui faut une famille sans mâles, il est isolé des autres à la résidence et déprime et devient nerveux dans sa cage "*.

https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesrioja/LUCKYMestizoMacho15AnosMediano#5589245653399967394

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## capucine2345

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh quelle beauté    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ASPA France

Pauvre petit    ::    !!!
Mais moi depuis le début je le croyais adopté celui là ...   :shock:  :hein:

----------


## margotte01

une jolie vidéo pour un magnifique chien !!!

 *LUCKY*, le beau le gentil :

https://www.facebook.com/video/video...=1341518196137

 :kao3:  :kao3:  :kao3:  :kao3:

----------


## matitine

> Ca y est, j'ai eu Nathalie, c'est ok pour Rossi !!!   :amour3: 
> On est super contents et on l'attend (très) impatiemment !!


  ::    tu as une date?

----------


## siju

> tu as une date?


Oui le 21 mai !!    ::   ::   ::

----------


## siju

Appel transmis par Leila 

"Bonjour,

La perrera de Rioja a fermé le 11 avril, une cinquantaine de chiens sont en résidence, dont une grande partie non parrainés, les bénévoles doivent nourrir ces 50 chiens, les soigner car ils sortent de la perrera affaiblis,maigres,certains ont du être opérés,elles dépendent des parrainages et des dons pour s'occuper des chiens, elles n'ont aucune subvention, ce n'est pas un refuge, rien que pour le mois de mars elles ont eu pour 4600 euros de facture vétérinaire, pour avril elles auront autant de frais, elles ont encore des chiens à opérer et la situation actuelle financière ne leur permettent pas de le faire

Si vous voulez adopter ou prendre en fa un chien envoyez un email au plus vite à : [email=sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr:32w0tcyk]sauvetagerioja@yahoo.fr[/email:32w0tcyk]

Si vous voulez parrainer ou envoyez des dons:
- par paypal: [email=animalesrioja@gmail.com:32w0tcyk]animalesrioja@gmail.com[/email:32w0tcyk] (précisez le nom du chien en cas de parrainage)

- par virement bancaire:
Bénéficiaire: Animales Rioja
La Caixa(banque)
IBAN: ES46 2100 2374 1002 0011 1451
BIC/CODIGO: SWIFT: CAIXESBBXXX
Paseo Saenz Porres /casa de las asociciaciones
code postale:26009
ville: Logroño La Rioja
Espagne

Vous pouvez aider en commandant sur ce site: http://www.zooplus.fr/shop (ils livrent en Espagne)

- des croquettes,(pour chiots,adultes,séniors,chats) (grand grand besoin) elles ont  plus de 50 chiens à nourrir

- des déparasitaires (grand grand besoin) la marque "Exner" est naturelle et très économique

- des laisses,harnais, des colliers (toutes les tailles) (grand besoin)

- des gamelles pour l'eau,pour la nourriture


Adresse de livraison:

Beatriz Martinez Domingo
C/ Barriocepo N 46 piso 4
CP. 26001
Logrono
La Rioja
España

merci pour votre aide

Leila"

----------


## tresgos

je diffuse en masse   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## fiesta

bonjour!



je serais intéressée d'en savoir plus sur Zul, comment faire?



merci beaucoup

----------

Il faut écrire à Leïla    ::

----------


## fiesta

merci! =D

----------


## margotte01

Super nouvelle :

"*Lucky* va être en fa chez l'une des personnes les plus gentilles du monde.
*Lucky* va enfin être chouchouté"




 :danse:  :danse:  :danse:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## margotte01

*URGENT, la perrera a fermé ils ont tous besoin d'adoptants
*

Leila Mornand :
SVP diffuser tous les jours mon album, les chiens ont besoin d'adoptants,de parrains, leur vie n'est pas encore sauvée tant qu'ils ne seront pas adoptés et sortis d'Espagne,merci
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 7546931234

Les chiens à la résidence qui ont besoin d'adoptant ou Fa !


*Patty* (est en résidence) mais besoin d'adoptants (parrainée par petra)
plus de photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesri ... noMediano#

femelle, 1 an, elle est ok chiens et enfants
elle est très gentille et câline


*Troby* est en résidence mais besoin d'un adoptant
plus de photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesrioja/TROBY#

mâle, braque de 7 ans
Il a la leishmaniose mais elle est contrôlée c'est un amour,il s'entend très bien avec tous les chiens à la maison il est vraiment très calme, il adoresse les caresse,il en demande en permanence
Il s'entend très bien avec tous les chiens et avec les enfants avec les chats on ne sait pas


*Axel* (est en résidence mais besoin d'adoptants (parrainé Par Véronique et Marie claude)

mâle de 7 mois , setter/pointer, taille moyenne
il est ok chiens,chats
il est splendide et très gentil
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... 8754type=1


*Salim* (est en résidence)

Urgent ! c'est un mâle de 7 mois, croisé, taille moyenne

il est ok chiens,chats,enfants il est très gentil, affectueux il a été adopté puis ramené car il avait un problème à sa patte mais les bénévoles la lui soignent !


*Sali* (est en résidence)Urgent demande d'adoption en cours attente pré visite pour confirmation

mâle de 2ans et demi, il est ok chiens et enfants, croisé griffon, taille moyenne
il est très gentil et adore jouer par dessus tout qu'on lui lance un jouet


*Eric* est en résidence mais besoin d'un adoptant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!URGENT il attend depuis des mois!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

plus de photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesrioja/Eric#

mâle croisé griffon de 3 ans
Il est joyeux et a beaucoup d'énergie,il est très affectueux,très gentil

il est très obéissant mais un peu jaloux, il s'entend très bien avec tous les chiens mais si on le caresse et qu'un autre chien vient il grogne l'autre chien mais s'entend avec eux il est juste possessif il vit avec une dizaine d'autres chiens
Il a vécu toute sa vie avec son frère,il est très jaloux par rapport aux caresses il n'a jamais eu un maître c'est pour cela qu'il est jaloux quand on le caresse et qu'un autre chien vient vers lui 


*Mel* est en résidence besoin d'adoptant, elle attend depuis des mois

plus de photos: http://picasaweb.google.com/animalesrio ... raMediano#

femelle braque allemand de 2 ans
elle a beaucoup d'énergie elle est très gentille joueuse
elle est ok chiens,chats et enfants


*Baldo* est à la résidence il a besoin d'adoptants,

mâle 9 mois, taille moyenne/grande environ 25kg il a beaucoup besoin de courir
très gentil, très très affectueux
ok chiens


*Tobilanas* besoin d'adoptant (est parrainé par Nathalie )

mâle de 2 ans, taille moyenne environ 25 kg
très gentil, obéissant,soumis, ok chiens,enfants

plus de photos:https://picasaweb.google.com/animale...ho2AnosGrande#


*Guaje* en résidence besoin d'un adoptant

mâle de 8 mois, taille moyenne environ 18kg
ok chiens et enfants
très affectueux et joueur


*Angelica* est en résidence mais besoin d'un adoptant, se fait attaquer à la résidence !!! *URGENT* !

femelle 1 an, croisé sabueso
elle est peureuse elle s'entend avec les autres chiens mais en a peur chaque jour elle devient plus sociable et prend confiance
elle pèse environ 7-8kg c'est une petite chienne très gentille


*Zaina* est en résidence mais besoin adoptant!!!!

femelle de 3 mois, taille moyenne


*Bello* est en résidence besoin adoptant,fa,parrains

cocker mâle de 10 mois, taille moyenne
il est très gentil,affectueux
ok chiens


*Goss* est en résidence besoin adoptant,fa,parrains

mâle de 3 ans croisé, taille grande
ok chiens


*Sol* est en résidence besoin d'adoptant,parrains

mâle de 1an et demi croisé
taille petite environ 10kg, gentil
ok chiens et enfants


*Sota* est en résidence besoin adoptant,fa

femelle de 2 ans, taille grande
ok chiens (pas ok poules)


*Tachenco* est à la résidence besoin adoptants (parrainé) ou fa ! *URGENT* car se fait attaquer à la résidence !!!

mâle de 7 mois, croisé
taille petite/moyen (17/18kg)
très gentil,affectueux un peu timide avec les autres chiens
ok chiens et enfants
besoin d'un adoptant calme
https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesri ... enoMediano


*Blecky* est en résidence besoin d'adoptants,parrains

mâle de 1 an berger belge
ok chiens
taille moyenne
très gentil


*Rita* est en résidence besoin adoptant,parrains

femelle croisée
très gentille, joueuse
ok chiens,enfants pas encore testée chats


*Zeus* est à la résidence besoin d'adoptant,parrain

mâle de 1 an
taille moyenne (environ 22kg)
ok chiens
très gentil


*Tell* est à la résidence besoin d'adoptants,de parrains ! *URGENT*, il se fait attaquer à la résidence !

mâle de 2 ans croisé Sabueso

taille moyenne/grande (environ 25kg)
ok chiens
très gentil,affectueux


*Ultima* est à la résidence besoin d'adoptant, de parrains

femelle de 9 mois croisée
ok chiens
taille moyenne environ 22kg
elle porte ce nom car c'est la dernière à avoir été sortie de la perrera (le 15 avril)
très gentille,câline


*Miko* * URGENT* car déprime à la résidence !! il a besoin d'un adoptant ou fa (est parrainé)

mâle taille moyenne environ 15kg
très gentil, affectueux
ok chiens



*Coco* est en résidence besoin adoptant,fa,parrains

plus de photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/animalesri ... noMediano#

mâle de 1 an, croisé, taille petite
ok chiens
très gentil,affectueux


*Tres,Tras,Tos* ont besoin adoptants,fa,parrains

3 chiots de 2 mois (mâles)
taille moyenne
ok chiens


*Bony* besoin adoptants,fa,parrains

femelle de 2 mois et demi,
taille moyenne, croisée
ok chiens

Si j'ai fait des erreurs ou des oublis, veuillez m'en excuser et m'aider à corriger ! Merci d'avance !  ::   ::

----------


## matitine

ta oublié le dalmatien si j'ai bien regardé ta liste  :Smile:

----------


## margotte01

bah en fait j'ai mis que ceux qui sont à la résidence car c'est dans la résidence qu'il y a de gros soucis en ce moment ! 

Mais je peux rajouter une rubrique chiens en FA !

----------


## matitine

Haa excuse moi, j'avais pas fait attention!!
Je rêve peut être mais si on libère des place en fa, les chiens en résidence auront ptet es places en fa? (pas tous amis ptet certains...)

----------


## margotte01

tout à fait d'accord Matitine donc si tu peux rajouter les "chiens en FA" avec photos et descriptif ça m'arrangerait parceque là je vais pas pouvoir sinon je le ferai demain !!

----------

C'est super !

il reste adoptable ? Mon dossier est prêt à partir  :Smile:

----------


## margotte01

> C'est super !
> 
> il reste adoptable ? Mon dossier est prêt à partir


Super ! Lucky va aller en FA mais reste toujours adoptable !! Merci de contacter Leila !

----------

je l'ai fait, j'ai eu le dossier, il est tout prêt  :Big Grin:

----------


## margotte01

contacte Leila pour retourner ton dossier    ::

----------


## matitine

> tout à fait d'accord Matitine donc si tu peux rajouter les "chiens en FA" avec photos et descriptif ça m'arrangerait parceque là je vais pas pouvoir sinon je le ferai demain !!


Désolé, je ne peux pas, je me lève à 5h30 demain matin donc la, direction douche puis balade MIni (qui vient de la perrera aussi hihi!) et dodo.

----------

j'attends une réponse pour Lucky, je croise les doigts très très fort !!!!

----------


## matitine

> j'attends une réponse pour Lucky, je croise les doigts très très fort !!!!


  :Embarrassment: k:

----------

C'est  long d'attendre !  :Frown:  Mon coeur va finir par lâcher !   :lol2:   ::

----------


## margotte01

*Quand le sort s'acharne.....*

*Mauvaise nouvelle de Leila et de nos protégés, il est urgent de trouver des FA ou adoption.* 

"J'ai parlé avec la bénévole hier et le voisin a déposé une plainte car les chiens à la résidence font trop de bruit et comme il y en a trop... donc elles ont 2 semaines pour partir de la résidence elles vont voir un avocat pour gagner du temps mais rien est gagné c'est la M...E totale !!!!"


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

pfffffffff les gens sont   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr: 

J'ai ma pré-visite dimanche, et normalement le 22 Lucky est chez moi    ::

----------


## margotte01

> pfffffffff les gens sont   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr: 
> 
> J'ai ma pré-visite dimanche, et normalement le 22 Lucky est chez moi


Super nouvelle !!!! Je croise pour la pré-visite !!! Et puis le 22 c'est bientôt    ::

----------

je croise les doigts aussi !! J'ai hâte qu'il soit là. 

ça serait bien que les gens se décident à adopter, ça ferai des heureux, et là ça urge.... Je fais passer le mot sur mes forums !

----------


## margotte01

> *URGENT, la perrera a fermé ils ont tous besoin d'adoptants
> *
> 
> Leila Mornand :
> SVP diffuser tous les jours mon album, les chiens ont besoin d'adoptants,de parrains, leur vie n'est pas encore sauvée tant qu'ils ne seront pas adoptés et sortis d'Espagne,merci
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 7546931234
> 
> Les chiens à la résidence qui ont besoin d'adoptant ou Fa !
> 
> ...


Quand le sort s'acharne.....

*Mauvaise nouvelle de Leila et de nos protégés, il est urgent de trouver des FA ou adoption.

"J'ai parlé avec la bénévole hier et le voisin a déposé une plainte car les chiens à la résidence font trop de bruit et comme il y en a trop... donc elles ont 2 semaines pour partir de la résidence elles vont voir un avocat pour gagner du temps mais rien est gagné c'est la M...E totale !!!!"
*

----------

::  

J'ai une pensée pour ces chatons que l'on pouvait encore voir il y a quelques semaines derrière le grillage   :|

----------


## ASPA France

Je crée un autre post car celui là devient beaucoup trop long et on s'y perd, de plus là c'est une autre urgence qui se rajoute!! je le met dans les "moins d'une semaine" !!

----------


## ASPA France

*Voici le lien du nouveau post !!* 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t325975-un ... ne#7234352
Merci de vous rendre dessus pour toute aide ou commentaire.

----------

